# Lowrider Experience 2010



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine

The tour is to start in March 2010. All dates will be announced soon.

Phoenix, Arizona
Tampa, Florida
San Diego, California 
Albuquerque, New Mexico
Vallejo, California
Kansas City, Missouri
San Bernardino, California
Chicago, Illinois 
Denver, Colorado
Indianapolis, Illinois
Dallas, Texas
Portland, Oregon 
Pueblo, Colorado
Las Vegas, Nevada

More information regarding this new and exciting tour will be posted up as we get it, so stay tuned and keep checking up to get the 411 on the Lowrider Experience Tour 2010. I know there are a lot of questions to be answered, but please be patient, all the information will be released soon.

Toro
Ediitor-Impalas Magazine and American Bombs


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 23 2009, 08:31 PM~15760489
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010.  All dates will be announced soon.
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 23 2009, 09:31 PM~15760489
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010.  All dates will be announced soon.
> ...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 24 2009, 12:08 AM~15762867
> *
> *


Hey hey X, hows the new toy coming along?


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

aw snap,,i see portland in there !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 23 2009, 08:31 PM~15760489
> *
> San Diego, California
> San Bernardino, California
> *


----------



## indycapri (Feb 22, 2002)

I'm from Indianapolis,in. Is there anything I could do to help see this happen?


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

man indy and chicago back! thats great to see. I just hope indy is in the summer months cause it was always in early april and we froze!


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Nov 24 2009, 09:43 AM~15764818
> *man indy and chicago back! thats great to see.  I just hope indy is in the summer months cause it was always in early april and we froze!
> *


 :biggrin:  yea I hope that if the show/tour dose happen here in Indy that its in the summer months. Shoot Chitown too for that matter.


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

THATS SOME GOOD NEWS!
KEEP US POSTED!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Nov 24 2009, 09:17 AM~15765003
> *THATS SOME GOOD NEWS!
> KEEP US POSTED!
> *


I will bro...as soon as ALL the shows are confirmed I will post up the info....should be in a week or 2......


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> :biggrin:    yea I hope that if the show/tour dose happen here in Indy that its in the summer months.  Shoot Chitown too for that matter.
> [/b]


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 23 2009, 09:31 PM~15760489
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010.  All dates will be announced soon.
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Indianapolis is in Indianna


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 23 2009, 10:31 PM~15760489
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010.  All dates will be announced soon.
> ...


This sounds like a great tour. It is very interesting that Impalas and Lowrider magazine are working together. I hope it works out because the car show circuit needs big shows like this to keep everyone into it. Good luck guys and I will definitely support the shows.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

Vallejo.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 23 2009, 10:31 PM~15760489
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010.  All dates will be announced soon.
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine

The tour is to start in March 2010. All dates will be announced soon.

Phoenix, Arizona
Tampa, Florida
San Diego, California	 
Albuquerque, New Mexico
Vallejo, California
Kansas City, Missouri
San Bernardino, California
Chicago, Illinois 
Denver, Colorado
Indianapolis, Illinois
Dallas, Texas
Portland, Oregon	 
Pueblo, Colorado
Las Vegas, Nevada

More information regarding this new and exciting tour will be posted up as we get it, so stay tuned and keep checking up to get the 411 on the Lowrider Experience Tour 2010. I know there are a lot of questions to be answered, but please be patient, all the information will be released soon.

Toro
Ediitor-Impalas Magazine and American Bombs
[/quote]


oh shit TORO is aliveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :0 :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 23 2009, 09:31 PM~15760489
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010.  All dates will be announced soon.
> ...


  hey toro the state for the indianapolis show is wrong. just wanted to point that out so people dont get cunfused..


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

chicago, sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

YOU KNOW THE NORTHWEST WILL PUT UP A GOOD SHOW FOR YA !!!!!!!


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

I dont have a lowrider but am looking forward to this show coming to D-Town.... 







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Why none in the L.A. area???


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 23 2009, 07:31 PM~15760489
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010.  All dates will be announced soon.
> ...


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 23 2009, 10:31 PM~15760489
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010.  All dates will be announced soon.
> ...


fixed.


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro+Nov 23 2009, 09:31 PM~15760489-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

Why not Houston Texas ????


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Nov 24 2009, 12:25 PM~15767806
> *Why not Houston Texas ????
> *


its better than 3 shows


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

Well we still have the WEGO tour here in texas :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 23 2009, 09:31 PM~15760489
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010.  All dates will be announced soon.
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Nov 24 2009, 03:51 PM~15768506
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


x 2 :cheesy:


----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)

*wut about the* *559*. *we have* *visalia - tulare and fresno*


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 24 2009, 08:29 AM~15765097
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Indianapolis is in Indianna
> *


ill hopefully be goin to both.
chi for sure though :biggrin:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hard2get_@Nov 24 2009, 10:09 AM~15765960
> *chicago, sweet :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 23 2009, 08:31 PM~15760489
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010.  All dates will be announced soon.
> ...


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 23 2009, 07:31 PM~15760489
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010.  All dates will be announced soon.
> ...



See you in Vallejo!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIGGE_LOW_@Nov 24 2009, 02:16 PM~15768727
> *wut about the 559. we have visalia - tulare and fresno
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 23 2009, 09:31 PM~15760489
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010.  All dates will be announced soon.
> ...


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

EXCITING AND DEFINANTLY LOOKING FORWARD TO A GREAT YEAR!


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CREEPIN_@Nov 24 2009, 06:05 PM~15770490
> *EXCITING AND DEFINANTLY LOOKING FORWARD TO A GREAT YEAR!
> *


x2


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: its about time they came back to dtown


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

GOOD to see the midwest back on the tour. I'll definetly be attending some of these shows next year


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Nov 24 2009, 11:39 AM~15766849
> *Why none in the L.A. area???
> *


 :twak: did u really have to ask, esp with new police chief comin in? :uh:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 23 2009, 08:31 PM~15760489
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010.  All dates will be announced soon.
> ...


 Hey Jess how about Bakersfield or Fresno both have a good size fairgrounds and are Lowrider friendly. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 23 2009, 08:31 PM~15760489
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010.  All dates will be announced soon.
> ...



THAT'S WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT EVERYONE IN THE CHI GET YOUR CARS READY AND MINITRUCKS


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIGGE_LOW_@Nov 24 2009, 03:16 PM~15768727
> *wut about the <span style='colorrange'>559 will be making road trips *


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 23 2009, 08:31 PM~15760489
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010.  All dates will be announced soon.
> ...


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

YOU KNOW WE WILL BE DEEP IN THE HOUSE ! IF YOU NEED ANY HELP HIT ME UP! :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ONLY ONE UP NORTH


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 23 2009, 09:31 PM~15760489
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010.  All dates will be announced soon.
> ...


sorry about Indy.....fixed it...


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Nov 24 2009, 06:12 PM~15771183
> *:twak: did u really have to ask, esp with new police chief comin in? :uh:
> *


Oh dang...My bad!!! :cheesy: 

I still want an answer to my question though


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Nov 24 2009, 09:34 AM~15765145
> *This sounds like a great tour.  It is very interesting that Impalas and Lowrider magazine are working together.  I hope it works out because the car show circuit needs big shows like this to keep everyone into it.  Good luck guys and I will definitely support the shows.
> *


thanks on the best wishes Cadillac1......and thank you and everyone out there that is anxious for this tour with the support and positive things they have had to say and the eagerness to help out with the tour.......we are trying to keep the movement strong......just as car clubs work together and still keep there individualism, why can't magazines work together and still stay true to what they are about, to what they feature, and to the manner in which they portray the images you see......I see it as a bright future for everyone that is part of this lifestyle that we are all a BIG part of..........hopefully this leads to many more events for everyone to enjoy......


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010. All dates will be announced soon.
> 
> ...


oh shit TORO is aliveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :0 :biggrin:
[/quote]
ese Jesse......come over to BBQ, you are only 3 blocks, ok 4 blocks away


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 23 2009, 09:31 PM~15760489
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010.  All dates will be announced soon.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

good to see both magazines coming together. this is exactly what our community needs!


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

shitttttttt good work homis loyalty nj down for the tampa,indy,and maby chi town.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 24 2009, 10:34 PM~15773901
> *thanks on the best wishes Cadillac1......and thank you and everyone out there that is anxious for this tour with the support and positive things they have had to say and the eagerness to help out with the tour.......we are trying to keep the movement strong......just as car clubs work together and still keep there individualism, why can't magazines work together and still stay true to what they are about, to what they feature, and to the manner in which they portray the images you see......I see it as a bright future for everyone that is part of this lifestyle that we are all a BIG part of..........hopefully this leads to many more events for everyone to enjoy......
> *


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 23 2009, 10:31 PM~15760489
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010.  All dates will be announced soon.
> ...


*

:biggrin:*


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 23 2009, 07:31 PM~15760489
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010.  All dates will be announced soon.
> ...


Pheonix, san diego, albuquerque, san bernadino, portlan, las vegas those are the show ima try to hit ut


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 24 2009, 11:34 PM~15773901
> *thanks on the best wishes Cadillac1......and thank you and everyone out there that is anxious for this tour with the support and positive things they have had to say and the eagerness to help out with the tour.......we are trying to keep the movement strong......just as car clubs work together and still keep there individualism, why can't magazines work together and still stay true to what they are about, to what they feature, and to the manner in which they portray the images you see......I see it as a bright future for everyone that is part of this lifestyle that we are all a BIG part of..........hopefully this leads to many more events for everyone to enjoy......
> *



YOU KNOW SJ TROKITA WILL BE TRAVELING TO SUPPORT    



VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE 2010 YET TO COME


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Man I can't wait, My car is gonna be busting out in style


----------



## SuccesSL1LV (Aug 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 23 2009, 10:31 PM~15760489
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010.  All dates will be announced soon.
> ...


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SuccesSL1LV_@Nov 25 2009, 06:50 PM~15782433
> *GOOD TO SEE FLORIDA ON THAT LIST KEEP US UPDATED.... :thumbsup:
> *


x305 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: this is what we needed again down here in FLORIDA :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@Nov 25 2009, 01:13 AM~15774968
> *YOU KNOW SJ TROKITA WILL BE TRAVELING TO SUPPORT
> VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE 2010 YET TO COME
> *


Hey Henry...thanks for bringing out SJ Trokita for the shoot the other day.....wish the fam a happy thanksgiving for me bro.....


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

nice


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

man i know it dont matter but







b.c will be there showin strong
happy thanksgiving


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Nov 25 2009, 11:50 PM~15785225
> *man i know it dont matter but
> 
> 
> ...


everyone matters homie.....these shows are for everyone, no matter if it's an old club or a new club, a big club or a small one, for solo riders, heavy hitters, rookies, radicals, originals, everything and everybody...


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

cool man count us in well be there


----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MIGGE_LOW_@Nov 24 2009, 02:16 PM~15768727
> *wut about the 559. we have visalia - tulare and fresno
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Nov 24 2009, 03:25 PM~15767806
> *Why not Houston Texas ????
> *




only 1 show in Texas ???

They scared of Texas!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

FLORIDA BABY! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 23 2009, 08:31 PM~15760489
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010.  All dates will be announced soon.
> ...


Please keep me posted on the kc show :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 25 2009, 10:51 PM~15785246
> *everyone matters homie.....these shows are for everyone, no matter if it's an old club or a new club, a big club or a small one, for solo riders, heavy hitters, rookies, radicals, originals, everything and everybody...
> *


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 23 2009, 08:31 PM~15760489
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010.  All dates will be announced soon.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

no dates yet


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Nov 26 2009, 08:28 AM~15787944
> *only 1 show in Texas ???
> 
> They scared of Texas!!!!
> ...


 Texas= :thumbsdown:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM GLAD THIS IS GONNA HAPPEN NOW


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Nov 26 2009, 07:36 PM~15792803
> *Texas= :thumbsdown:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

i heard chicago got cancelled is it true?


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Nov 26 2009, 11:18 PM~15795139
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by doggy_@Nov 27 2009, 11:00 AM~15796866
> *i heard chicago got cancelled is it true?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Nov 26 2009, 09:28 AM~15787944
> *only 1 show in Texas ???
> 
> They scared of Texas!!!!
> ...


They aint scared of Texas its just there is to many big wheel rides here in the south, there aint that many Lowriders, why put more Texas shows when there is not that many Lowriders that show up :biggrin:


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

im gonna wait till the actual dates come out.to get excited :scrutinize:


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Nov 27 2009, 07:11 PM~15799723
> *They aint scared of Texas its just there is to many big wheel rides here in the south, there aint that many Lowriders, why put more Texas shows when there is not that many Lowriders that show up :biggrin:
> *


True in a way but we got da Lows in da metroplex!!!!!!


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Nov 26 2009, 08:36 PM~15792803
> *Texas= :thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 23 2009, 10:31 PM~15760489
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010.  All dates will be announced soon.
> ...



So whats the word on Hydraulics contests??? Live in the midwest but Damn sure willing to do some traveling for this shit. Please hit me up! I'm dyin for a show!!!


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Nov 27 2009, 09:10 PM~15801862
> *im gonna wait till the actual dates come out.to get excited :scrutinize:
> *


x2


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

> *So whats the word on Hydraulics contests??? Live in the midwest but Damn sure willing to do some traveling for this shit. Please hit me up! I'm dyin for a show!!!*


X10000 :biggrin:


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

INDIANA!!!!!!!!!!!!and CHITOWN !!!!!!!!ILL BE THERE


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Nov 27 2009, 06:11 PM~15799723
> *They aint scared of Texas its just there is to many big wheel rides here in the south, there aint that many Lowriders, why put more Texas shows when there is not that many Lowriders that show up :biggrin:
> *




????.....WHAT SHOWS YOU BEEN HITTING UP???


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

shit please dont let them cancell indy im buildin a ride just for indy


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
Damn looks like a good line up. I plan on going to Tampa for that one. Gonna drive from NYC.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Make with the dates. :x:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Nov 28 2009, 11:53 PM~15809009
> *INDIANA!!!!!!!!!!!!and CHITOWN !!!!!!!!ILL BE THERE
> *


x2


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

how about putting a north east show in there like up in NY or philly or maybe in MD somwhere we never get any love


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Nov 26 2009, 07:33 PM~15792784
> *no dates yet
> *


 :x:


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Gonna hit up that Tampa show this year, can't wait :thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 23 2009, 08:31 PM~15760489
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010.  All dates will be announced soon.
> ...



    
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

I just heard from a reliable source that the Vallejo CA. show date is May 16th.


----------



## shamrockshaker (Nov 27, 2009)

can't wait look good


----------



## shamrockshaker (Nov 27, 2009)

can't wait looks good


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Nov 24 2009, 01:07 AM~15764165
> *aw snap,,i see portland in there !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Nov 30 2009, 05:25 PM~15825858
> *I just heard from a reliable source that the Vallejo CA. show date is May 16th.
> *


I HEARD THE SAME THING .. :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Nov 30 2009, 08:54 PM~15828597
> *I HEARD THE SAME THING ..  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 1 2009, 12:59 AM~15830095
> *Just got the dates and cities for the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour.....pack your bags....it's road trip time......
> 
> Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule*
> ...


 :biggrin: GOIN 2 CHICAGO N INDY 4 SURE


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 30 2009, 10:59 PM~15830095
> *Just got the dates and cities for the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour.....pack your bags....it's road trip time......
> 
> Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule*
> ...


AUGUST 22ND IS WHAT TALKING ABOUT,,,THATS A GOOD DATE :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 30 2009, 11:59 PM~15830095
> *Just got the dates and cities for the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour.....pack your bags....it's road trip time......
> 
> Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule*
> ...


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CHICAGO AND INDIANAPOLIS SHOWS
GOOD CHOICE OF MONTHS BUT BAD CHOICE OF DAYS!!!!!! :nosad:
CONFLICTING WITH TWO SHOW THAT HAVE BEEN POSTED *


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 1 2009, 12:59 AM~15830095
> *Just got the dates and cities for the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour.....pack your bags....it's road trip time......
> 
> Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule*
> ...


*Ready for 2010*


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 1 2009, 12:59 AM~15830095
> *Just got the dates and cities for the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour.....pack your bags....it's road trip time......
> 
> Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule*
> ...


 :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 30 2009, 11:59 PM~15830095
> *Just got the dates and cities for the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour.....pack your bags....it's road trip time......
> 
> Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule*
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 1 2009, 01:59 AM~15830095
> *Just got the dates and cities for the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour.....pack your bags....it's road trip time......
> 
> Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule*
> ...



 :thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 1 2009, 12:59 AM~15830095
> *Just got the dates and cities for the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour.....pack your bags....it's road trip time......
> 
> Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule*
> ...


I'll be at 3 of these shows, minimum :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

chicago n indy :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule

Set schedule:
March 28, 2010 Tampa, Florida
April 4, 2010 San Diego, California 
May 2, 2010 Albuquerque, New Mexico
May 30, 2010 Kansas City, Missouri
July 25, 2010 Indianapolis, Indiana
August 8, 2010 Dallas, Texas
September 19, 2010	Pueblo, Colorado

Due to noticed schedule conflicts, the following locations for the Lowrider Experience Tour 2010 are being looked at again in order to try to accommodate some of the other promoters (no matter how big or small) that have set dates. This will be the last posting for awhile until EVERYTHING is smoothed out…… we are here to make this better for EVERYONE and want to make this a success, so please be patient with us. I know the other parties involved have been inundated with telephone calls, emails, and texts as well as we have, and out of respect to everyone involved, changes are being made in attempts to make this an event for all to enjoy. I know that together, we can make this happen and make 2010 a part of lowriding history.

Schedule to be determined:

Vallejo, California
Chicago, Illinois	
Portland, Oregon


Toro
Editor-Impalas Magazine and American Bombs


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 1 2009, 08:18 PM~15839060
> *Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule
> 
> Set schedule:
> ...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Nov 30 2009, 08:25 PM~15825858
> *I just heard from a reliable source that the Vallejo CA. show date is May 16th.
> *


maybe i should show up...


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 1 2009, 07:18 PM~15839060
> *Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule
> 
> Set schedule:
> ...


is this show at chicano park


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Dec 1 2009, 08:39 PM~15839380
> *is this show at chicano park
> *


 Qualcomm I think


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Dec 1 2009, 07:55 PM~15839566
> *Qualcomm I think
> *


do u know when the chicano park show is


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 1 2009, 09:18 PM~15839060
> *Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule
> 
> Set schedule:
> ...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Does anyone have the location of where the show In Kansas City Missouri will be???


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

:banghead:


----------



## malibu76 (Mar 21, 2007)

... and PHOENIX ??


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 1 2009, 10:18 PM~15839060
> *Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule
> 
> Set schedule:
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

San diego. San benardino. Vallejo .


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Dec 1 2009, 07:54 AM~15831319
> *CHICAGO AND INDIANAPOLIS SHOWS
> GOOD CHOICE OF MONTHS BUT BAD CHOICE OF DAYS!!!!!! :nosad:
> CONFLICTING WITH TWO SHOW THAT HAVE BEEN POSTED
> *


*Our show is gonna be rescheduled.....but I'm not sure if Pete can make the same changes..... I hope they can work something out with the Chitown show....if not .... I'll be with the Amistad fam'*


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 1 2009, 08:18 PM~15839060
> *Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule
> 
> Set schedule:
> ...


is tampa gone or date changed?


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Dec 1 2009, 07:57 PM~15839591
> *do u know when the chicano park show is
> *




April 24,2010 at Chicano Park...............


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

NO PHOENIX, BERDOO, OR VEGAS?????????????

FUCK THIS SHIT! GOODBYE LOWRIDING, HELLO HOT RODS!

I QUIT!!!!!

:angry:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Dec 2 2009, 09:39 AM~15843622
> *Our show is gonna be rescheduled.....but I'm not sure if Pete can make the same changes..... I hope they can work something out with the Chitown show....if not .... I'll be with the Amistad fam'
> *


*ORALE! GOOD TO SEE IT WORKED OUT!
HOPEFULLY THE CHICAGO SHOW CAN BE FIXED WITH AMISTAD. WE TOO WILL SUPPORT AMISTAD ALL THE WAY!* :h5:


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Dec 2 2009, 10:12 AM~15844634
> *NO PHOENIX, BERDOO, OR VEGAS?????????????
> 
> FUCK THIS SHIT! GOODBYE LOWRIDING, HELLO HOT RODS!
> ...


VERGAS


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Dec 2 2009, 09:12 AM~15844634
> *NO PHOENIX, BERDOO, OR VEGAS?????????????
> 
> FUCK THIS SHIT! GOODBYE LOWRIDING, HELLO HOT RODS!
> ...


x2!!!

Fuckin' lame!!!

Fuck Vegas too... Bring that shit back to L.A.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Dec 2 2009, 09:12 AM~15844634
> *NO PHOENIX, BERDOO, OR VEGAS?????????????
> 
> FUCK THIS SHIT! GOODBYE LOWRIDING, HELLO HOT RODS!
> ...


U QUIT WHAT?? U DONT EVEN HV A CAR! :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Dec 2 2009, 09:39 AM~15845054
> *x2!!!
> 
> Fuckin' lame!!!
> ...


Thats what I am talking about!!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Dec 2 2009, 10:39 AM~15845054
> *x2!!!
> 
> Fuckin' lame!!!
> ...


 Would be nice!!


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Detroit will bring the hoppercon to indy no doubt.


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by malibu76+Dec 2 2009, 06:07 AM~15842873-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 1 2009, 09:18 PM~15839060
> *Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule
> 
> Set schedule:
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by malibu76_@Dec 2 2009, 06:07 AM~15842873
> *... and  PHOENIX ??
> *



WTF?????????????????

WTF!


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

KC, I'm there


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Dec 2 2009, 10:12 AM~15844634
> *NO PHOENIX, BERDOO, OR VEGAS?????????????
> 
> FUCK THIS SHIT! GOODBYE LOWRIDING, HELLO HOT RODS!
> ...


DAAM WAT HAPPEN TO THE PHX WE NEED ANOTHER BIG ONE HERE


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Dec 2 2009, 02:41 AM~15842145
> *Does anyone have the location of where the show In Kansas City Missouri will be???
> *


Swope Park....j/k


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Dec 2 2009, 02:45 PM~15847557
> *Swope Park....j/k
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: The whole city would shut down!


----------



## super chipper (Mar 30, 2007)

that indy is onthe same day as the westside picnic i rather go to that FUCK LRM with there donk adds andskinny ass mags :thumbsdown: :nono:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:rant: :rant: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

theyll figure it out, give them time theyre tryin to put a good show season together lol


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

IF I MISSED ANYONE, I APPOLIGIZE & HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE!!!!</span>  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by super chipper_@Dec 2 2009, 01:27 PM~15848045
> *that indy is onthe same day as the westside picnic  i rather go to that FUCK LRM with there donk adds andskinny ass mags  :thumbsdown:  :nono:
> *


x2

There are shows every weekend and yet only two shows per mag :roflmao: (Three if you're lucky)

I understand all the ads... Gotta pay the bills somehow but c'mon.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

WOW thanks for setting the indy date the same weekend as ours (WESTSIDE LOWRIDERS PICNIC) only one of the few good picnics in the midwest thats the same weekend every year :thumbsup: 


need to post hop rules and payouts and such so everyone can see if this is going to be a big waste as usual :uh:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 2 2009, 07:13 PM~15849210
> *WOW thanks for setting the indy date  the same weekend as ours (WESTSIDE LOWRIDERS PICNIC)  only one of the few good picnics in the midwest thats the same weekend every year :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



ouch


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 2 2009, 04:13 PM~15849210
> *WOW thanks for setting the indy date  the same weekend as ours (WESTSIDE LOWRIDERS PICNIC)  only one of the few good picnics in the midwest thats the same weekend every year :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


damned if u do, damned if u dont


----------



## monte77 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey finally a Texas date. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

just got off the phone with my sis in Tampa. Garage will be ready for me :biggrin: :biggrin: Driving from NY to Tampa who's down hno: hno:


----------



## super chipper (Mar 30, 2007)

yea that is some bull shit that they put the indy show same day . but if you westside guys are still having your picnic im going to that . last year was the first time i been to you guys picnic and i had way more fun there then i ever would of had at a lrm show ,good food and down to earth peps even know it rained lol


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

everyone bitched that they left the midwest...then everyone bitches that they pick dates that other shows already had :uh: I'm going to both Indy and chicago for sure!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Why would you pay $40 (or more if you take your chick/wife & kids) plus pay for food and drinks, to see a the same cars do the same thing at our picnic. The same picnic that cost little to nothing, free food and drink in a family atmosphere. Like I said, we didnt quit lowrider....Lowrider quit us, so we made our own show's and picnics (ie. everyone in the midwest & eastcoast) Not hating on LRM, im just saying..... We dont need them, times have changed 


And to keep it %100 who needs LRM when you have Layitlow? why wait for a year to see a few pics in a magazine?.... When I can see pics, video and all that with in the hour of a show being over


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by super chipper_@Dec 2 2009, 06:31 PM~15851055
> *yea that is some bull shit that they put the indy show same day . but if you westside guys  are still having your picnic  im going to that . last year was the first time i been to you guys picnic and i had way more fun there then i ever would of had at a lrm show ,good food and down to earth peps  even know it rained lol
> *


yeah were having a meeting on changing dates :uh: cause even though they forgot about us,,we will support as much as we can for the midwest, not for them but for us (midwest,east coast)


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

:


> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 3 2009, 02:24 AM~15851789
> *yeah were having a meeting on changing dates :uh:    cause even though they forgot about us,,we will support as much as we can for the midwest, not for them but for us  (midwest,east coast)
> *


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

No need to disrepect LRM and especially IMPALA'S MAG(*they were not a part of what happened with LRM*). The Midwest was left to fend for itself and obviously did what we had to to keep the culture alive. But remember that LRM brought alot of the LOWRIDER CULTURE to the midwest. We cant turn our backs on them or any Magazine that is willing to feature or cover any show, picnic, or lowrider. One page, one feature and tons of adds is still showing some love. As for the dates, I know that they have tried to fix any conflicts that there were. To make phone calls across states to change a date deserves repect. There will always be conflicts and the simple attempt to fix them speaks alot for them. *ORALE IMPALA'S/LRM!!!! YOU WILL GET THE SUPPORT AND RESPECT THAT YOU SHOW. WE ARE ALL LOWRIDERS WHATEVER STATE WE REPRESENT. WELCOME BACK TO THE MIDWEST AND CONTINUE TO SUPPORT NUESTRA CULTURA CON ORGULLO!*


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

First off, this schedule isn't final, I said that, changes are being made. Phx, San Berdoo, Denver, and Vegas were taken off the list in respect to Lowrider Magazine.....once ALL the dates and cities are finalized AND the flyer is completed, it will be posted, until then, please be patient......... I know we can't please everyone, but we are trying to put together something that will be remembered for a longggg time.


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 2 2009, 09:00 PM~15853359
> *First off, this schedule isn't final, I said that, changes are being made.  Phx, San Berdoo, Denver, and Vegas were taken off the list in respect to Lowrider Magazine.....once ALL the dates and cities are finalized AND the flyer is completed, it will be posted, until then, please be patient......... I know we can't please everyone, but we are trying to put together something that will be remembered for a longggg time.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 2 2009, 08:00 PM~15853359
> *First off, this schedule isn't final, I said that, changes are being made.  Phx, San Berdoo, Denver, and Vegas were taken off the list in respect to Lowrider Magazine.....once ALL the dates and cities are finalized AND the flyer is completed, it will be posted, until then, please be patient......... I know we can't please everyone, but we are trying to put together something that will be remembered for a longggg time.
> *


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Dec 2 2009, 09:58 PM~15853329
> *No need to disrepect LRM and especially IMPALA'S MAG(they were not a part of what happened with LRM). The Midwest was left to fend for itself and obviously did what we had to to keep the culture alive. But remember that LRM brought alot of the LOWRIDER CULTURE to the midwest. We cant turn our backs on them or any Magazine that is willing to feature or cover any show, picnic, or lowrider. One page, one feature and tons of adds is still showing some love. As for the dates, I know that they have tried to fix any conflicts that there were. To make phone calls across states to change a date deserves repect. There will always be conflicts and the simple attempt to fix them speaks alot for them. ORALE IMPALA'S/LRM!!!! YOU WILL GET THE SUPPORT AND RESPECT THAT YOU SHOW. WE ARE ALL LOWRIDERS WHATEVER STATE WE REPRESENT. WELCOME BACK TO THE MIDWEST AND CONTINUE TO SUPPORT NUESTRA CULTURA CON ORGULLO!
> *


thanks for the words Suenos Divinos


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

JUST CONFIRMED: Vallejo, California August 22, 2010 at the Solano County Fairgrounds.........


will be posting up more as I get it......


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule

Set schedule:
March 28, 2010 Tampa, Florida
April 4, 2010 San Diego, California 
May 2, 2010 Albuquerque, New Mexico
May 30, 2010 Kansas City, Missouri
July 25, 2010 Indianapolis, Indiana
August 8, 2010 Dallas, Texas
August 22, 2010 Vallejo, California
September 19, 2010 Pueblo, Colorado

Due to noticed schedule conflicts, the following locations for the Lowrider Experience Tour 2010 are being looked at again in order to try to accommodate some of the other promoters (no matter how big or small) that have set dates. This will be the last posting for awhile until EVERYTHING is smoothed out…… we are here to make this better or EVERYONE and want to make this a success, so please be patient with us. I know the other parties involved have been inundated with telephone calls, emails, and texts as well as we have, and out of respect to everyone involved, changes are being made in attempts to make this an event for all to enjoy. I know that together, we can make this happen and make 2010 a part of lowriding history.

Schedule to be determined:


Chicago, Illinois 
Portland, Oregon
Toro
Editor-Impalas Magazine and American Bombs


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 2 2009, 09:28 PM~15853801
> *Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule
> 
> Set schedule:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Dec 2 2009, 10:58 PM~15853329
> *No need to disrepect LRM and especially IMPALA'S MAG(they were not a part of what happened with LRM). The Midwest was left to fend for itself and obviously did what we had to to keep the culture alive. But remember that LRM brought alot of the LOWRIDER CULTURE to the midwest. We cant turn our backs on them or any Magazine that is willing to feature or cover any show, picnic, or lowrider. One page, one feature and tons of adds is still showing some love. As for the dates, I know that they have tried to fix any conflicts that there were. To make phone calls across states to change a date deserves repect. There will always be conflicts and the simple attempt to fix them speaks alot for them. ORALE IMPALA'S/LRM!!!! YOU WILL GET THE SUPPORT AND RESPECT THAT YOU SHOW. WE ARE ALL LOWRIDERS WHATEVER STATE WE REPRESENT. WELCOME BACK TO THE MIDWEST AND CONTINUE TO SUPPORT NUESTRA CULTURA CON ORGULLO!
> *


well put!


----------



## low4life.toyo (Nov 21, 2006)

The Low 4 Life Family will be in there to represent


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 2 2009, 10:00 PM~15853359
> *First off, this schedule isn't final, I said that, changes are being made.  Phx, San Berdoo, Denver, and Vegas were taken off the list in respect to Lowrider Magazine.....once ALL the dates and cities are finalized AND the flyer is completed, it will be posted, until then, please be patient......... I know we can't please everyone, but we are trying to put together something that will be remembered for a longggg time.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## A&Rplating (Mar 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Dec 2 2009, 09:58 PM~15853329
> *No need to disrepect LRM and especially IMPALA'S MAG(they were not a part of what happened with LRM). The Midwest was left to fend for itself and obviously did what we had to to keep the culture alive. But remember that LRM brought alot of the LOWRIDER CULTURE to the midwest. We cant turn our backs on them or any Magazine that is willing to feature or cover any show, picnic, or lowrider. One page, one feature and tons of adds is still showing some love. As for the dates, I know that they have tried to fix any conflicts that there were. To make phone calls across states to change a date deserves repect. There will always be conflicts and the simple attempt to fix them speaks alot for them. ORALE IMPALA'S/LRM!!!! YOU WILL GET THE SUPPORT AND RESPECT THAT YOU SHOW. WE ARE ALL LOWRIDERS WHATEVER STATE WE REPRESENT. WELCOME BACK TO THE MIDWEST AND CONTINUE TO SUPPORT NUESTRA CULTURA CON ORGULLO!
> *


well put


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 2 2009, 09:00 PM~15853359
> *First off, this schedule isn't final, I said that, changes are being made.  Phx, San Berdoo, Denver, and Vegas were taken off the list in respect to Lowrider Magazine.....once ALL the dates and cities are finalized AND the flyer is completed, it will be posted, until then, please be patient......... I know we can't please everyone, but we are trying to put together something that will be remembered for a longggg time.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

is there going to be a hydraulic competition?and what will the classes and payouts be?


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Dec 3 2009, 10:31 AM~15858117
> *is there going to be a hydraulic competition?and what will the classes and payouts be?
> *


x2


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 2 2009, 08:19 PM~15853634
> *JUST CONFIRMED: Vallejo, California August 22, 2010 at the Solano County Fairgrounds.........
> will be posting up more as I get it......
> *


You know we will be there full force.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 2 2009, 09:28 PM~15853801
> *Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule
> 
> Set schedule:
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 1 2009, 10:18 PM~15839060
> *Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule
> 
> Set schedule:
> ...


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Dec 3 2009, 10:31 AM~15858117
> *is there going to be a hydraulic competition?and what will the classes and payouts be?
> *


x3


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 23 2009, 09:31 PM~15760489
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010.  All dates will be announced soon.
> ...


 thanks for bringin it back to portland, we owe yo alot for that


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 2 2009, 10:28 PM~15853801
> *Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule
> 
> Set schedule:
> ...


 man toro we need this show up here so bad we have no big shows here , let me know if there is any thing we ( uso portland) can do to help get this show here.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

Damned if you do damned if you dont!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 2 2009, 11:28 PM~15853801
> *Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule
> 
> Set schedule:
> ...


hell i am glad to see it back in the mid-west


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 3 2009, 05:16 PM~15861205
> *hell i am glad to see it back in the mid-west
> *


but what does the MID WEST HAVE TO OFFER?


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 2 2009, 09:28 PM~15853801
> *Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule
> 
> Set schedule:
> ...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 3 2009, 05:18 PM~15861223
> *but what does the MID WEST HAVE TO OFFER?
> *



you must have been in a cave the past few years lol


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 3 2009, 03:18 PM~15861223
> *but what does the MID WEST HAVE TO OFFER?
> *


u tell me








































































this just a few from saginaw,mi and detroit,mi let's not talk about chicago, ohio, KC, and the list goes on. Oh yeah and who could forget this


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 3 2009, 05:18 PM~15861223
> *but what does the MID WEST HAVE TO OFFER?
> *


Welcome to 2009,while you where gone we got a black president,gas is about 2.50 a gallon,and The Mid West got some sick ass rides!!!


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Dec 3 2009, 05:35 PM~15862739
> *u tell me
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Dec 3 2009, 06:35 PM~15862739
> *u tell me
> 
> 
> ...


WELL PUT TO THE TOP FOR THE MIDWEST WHERE WE BELONG


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Dec 3 2009, 06:35 PM~15862739
> *u tell me
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

no vegas that sucks


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Dec 3 2009, 07:19 PM~15863828
> *Welcome to 2009,while you where gone we got a black president,gas is about 2.50 a gallon,and The Mid West got some sick ass rides!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Dec 4 2009, 12:09 AM~15866065
> *no vegas that sucks
> *



IM sure they will still do the Vegas Super Show


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Dec 3 2009, 07:35 PM~15862739
> *u tell me
> 
> 
> ...


DIGGIN DEEP.... :biggrin: 

I would hope to see a turn out like no other....


----------



## Edric08 (Mar 16, 2008)

yeah that's how we doing it out west 
:0


----------



## Edric08 (Mar 16, 2008)

yeah that's how we doing it out mid-west 
:0


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

SWEET!
instead of 2 lowriders events like in 2009
i can hit 4 in 2010 
i can dig it !!!
:biggrin:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 2 2009, 10:00 PM~15853359
> *First off, this schedule isn't final, I said that, changes are being made.  Phx, San Berdoo, Denver, and Vegas were taken off the list in respect to Lowrider Magazine.....once ALL the dates and cities are finalized AND the flyer is completed, it will be posted, until then, please be patient......... I know we can't please everyone, but we are trying to put together something that will be remembered for a longggg time.
> *


NOTHING SHOULD HAVE BEEN SAID TILL EVERYTHING IS FINALIZED AND ON PAPER,FROM MY UNDERSTANING NOTHING IS EVEN ON PAPER TO HAVE THESE SANCTIONED SHOWS..THATS WHY YALL TOOKIN OFF THE 4 SHOWS IN RESPECT TO LOWRIDER CAUSE THAT IS THERE OFFICIAL SHOWS...CANT PLEASE EVERYBODY RITE,BUT DONT TEASE EVERY BODY EITHER WITH SHOWS THAT MITE NOT EVEN HAPPEN..YOU SHOULD HAVE BEEN PATIENT YOUR SELF AN WAITED FOR IT TO BE FINALIZED,AND SET..AND I REALLY DON'T THINK THERE WILL BE ANYTHING BETTER TO REMEMBER THAN THE SHOWS OF 90'S..


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

PORTLAND ?


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Dec 4 2009, 12:31 AM~15867092
> *IM sure they will still do the Vegas Super Show
> *



ive heard they may have it in northern cali . maybe sac. 
they had it there years ago , it was nice.


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Dec 4 2009, 09:19 AM~15868841
> *NOTHING SHOULD HAVE BEEN SAID TILL EVERYTHING IS FINALIZED AND ON PAPER,FROM MY UNDERSTANING NOTHING IS EVEN ON PAPER TO HAVE THESE SANCTIONED SHOWS..THATS WHY YALL TOOKIN OFF THE 4 SHOWS IN RESPECT TO LOWRIDER CAUSE THAT IS THERE OFFICIAL SHOWS...CANT PLEASE EVERYBODY RITE,BUT DONT TEASE EVERY BODY EITHER WITH SHOWS THAT MITE NOT EVEN HAPPEN..YOU SHOULD HAVE BEEN PATIENT YOUR SELF AN WAITED FOR IT TO BE FINALIZED,AND SET..AND I REALLY DON'T THINK THERE WILL BE ANYTHING BETTER TO REMEMBER THAN THE SHOWS OF 90'S..
> *


maybe I did jump the gun, and I apoligize for getting excited......sooooo no more postings from me about the shows until they are ALL confirmed.....if you know before I do hit me up.....and if you go to any of the shows brutha....we'll hold one up and toke til the sun sets......  .......I'll pm you my number in case you have any more questions or ideas on how to make this a success......

Toro


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Dec 4 2009, 02:19 AM~15863828
> *Welcome to 2009,while you where gone we got a black president,gas is about 2.50 a gallon,and The Mid West got some sick ass rides!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 4 2009, 08:27 PM~15875935
> *maybe I did jump the gun, and I apoligize for getting excited......sooooo no more postings from me about the shows until they are ALL confirmed.....if you know before I do hit me up.....and if you go to any of the shows brutha....we'll hold one up and toke til the sun sets......  .......I'll pm you my number in case you have any more questions or ideas on how to make this a success......
> 
> Toro
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Dec 4 2009, 11:33 AM~15870013
> *  PORTLAND ?
> *


x2 we didn't have one last year :thumbsdown: but i know theres other cities that havn't had one in years.


----------



## datdude-oc (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Dec 3 2009, 08:35 PM~15862739
> *u tell me
> 
> 
> ...


Enough said :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 4 2009, 09:27 PM~15875935
> *maybe I did jump the gun, and I apoligize for getting excited......sooooo no more postings from me about the shows until they are ALL confirmed.....if you know before I do hit me up.....and if you go to any of the shows brutha....we'll hold one up and toke til the sun sets......  .......I'll pm you my number in case you have any more questions or ideas on how to make this a success......
> 
> Toro
> *


So will there be a supershow next year???Vegas or not,I plan on attending once again.


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Dec 4 2009, 10:19 AM~15868841
> *NOTHING SHOULD HAVE BEEN SAID TILL EVERYTHING IS FINALIZED AND ON PAPER,FROM MY UNDERSTANING NOTHING IS EVEN ON PAPER TO HAVE THESE SANCTIONED SHOWS..THATS WHY YALL TOOKIN OFF THE 4 SHOWS IN RESPECT TO LOWRIDER CAUSE THAT IS THERE OFFICIAL SHOWS...CANT PLEASE EVERYBODY RITE,BUT DONT TEASE EVERY BODY EITHER WITH SHOWS THAT MITE NOT EVEN HAPPEN..YOU SHOULD HAVE BEEN PATIENT YOUR SELF AN WAITED FOR IT TO BE FINALIZED,AND SET..X2</span>*


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Dec 3 2009, 10:19 PM~15863828
> *Welcome to 2009,while you where gone we got a black president,gas is about 2.50 a gallon,and The Mid West got some sick ass rides!!!
> *


awww thanks wil and i forgive everything bad you have ever said. lol whats up bro?


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

seems to be a nice tour sched. 2 or 3 i would like to hit. Think i would have to hit that Westside picnic on july 25 (if they conflict). they been there when these werent. plus free food & entrey, w a fun picnic atmosphere.

Id have a busy summer if this all panned out. hope we dont get Gold Rushed!! lol


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Dec 6 2009, 09:19 AM~15887339
> *seems to be a nice tour sched. 2 or 3 i would like to hit.  Think i would have to hit that Westside picnic on july 25 (if they conflict). they been there when these werent.  plus free food & entrey, w a fun picnic atmosphere.
> 
> Id have a busy summer if this all panned out. hope we dont get Gold Rushed!! lol
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN 3 (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Dec 6 2009, 10:19 AM~15887339
> *seems to be a nice tour sched. 2 or 3 i would like to hit.  Think i would have to hit that Westside picnic on july 25 (if they conflict). they been there when these werent.  plus free food & entrey, w a fun picnic atmosphere.
> 
> Id have a busy summer if this all panned out. hope we dont get Gold Rushed!! lol
> *


we like having everyone down too.  that event means alot to our club, its nice to know everyone enjoys it :biggrin:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Dec 3 2009, 06:35 PM~15862739
> *u tell me
> 
> 
> ...


well u wrong grape crush is not michigan anymore, its in Texas


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

true dat you are right it has been it texas for three years but it hails from MICHIGAN part of the MIDWEST. Besides the point i was trying to make was if a promoter such as TORO or LRM where thinking of doing a show in the midwest, was i dont think they would be dissappointed with the rides or the turnout. the question that was asked was (what does the midwest have to offer) i posted a few rides including grape crush which always showed in the midwest and who knows maybe homie will line up wit his MIchigan chapter for a INDY show and rep the midwest again. BUT AGAIN THE POINT WAS I THINK A SHOW IN THE MIDWEST WOULD WOULD BE GREAT ALOT OF GOOD RIDES, GOOD CLUBS,GOOD HOPPERS, AND JUST REAL GOOD PEOPLE. ONE LUV HOMIE


----------



## low4life.toyo (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Dec 3 2009, 05:35 PM~15862739
> *u tell me
> 
> 
> ...


Damm!!!!!!!!!!!!! Them some Sick Ass Rides MidWest :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4life.toyo_@Dec 7 2009, 08:25 PM~15905879
> *Damm!!!!!!!!!!!!! Them some Sick Ass Rides MidWest :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yes sir i like the 64 imp and the 84 regal they are nice :biggrin: i think theyrep SAGINAW,MI


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 4 2009, 08:27 PM~15875935
> *maybe I did jump the gun, and I apoligize for getting excited......sooooo no more postings from me about the shows until they are ALL confirmed.....if you know before I do hit me up.....and if you go to any of the shows brutha....we'll hold one up and toke til the sun sets......  .......I'll pm you my number in case you have any more questions or ideas on how to make this a success......
> 
> Toro
> *


 uffin: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## low4life.toyo (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Dec 8 2009, 03:04 PM~15914579
> *yes sir i like the 64 imp and the 84 regal they are nice :biggrin: i think theyrep SAGINAW,MI
> *


Yeah, them are kinda my favorite. They almost look like Brothers :biggrin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4life.toyo_@Dec 9 2009, 08:51 AM~15923435
> *Yeah, them are kinda my favorite. They almost look like Brothers :biggrin:
> *


they not twins? :banghead: :biggrin: me or Mr. Seguda could not tell the difference, looks like somebody has good taste :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

:0


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)




----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Dec 4 2009, 10:54 AM~15870224
> *ive heard they may have it in northern cali . maybe sac.
> they had it there years ago , it was nice.
> *


LETS BRING IT BACK TO SAC!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 23 2009, 08:31 PM~15760489
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010.  All dates will be announced soon.
> ...


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 23 2009, 08:31 PM~15760489
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010.  All dates will be announced soon.
> ...


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW WHAT THE REG. FEE IS, AND ELECTRIC FEE IS,
SO I CAN FIGURE IT INTO MY BUDGET  
THAT WILL COME FIRST BEFORE I COMMITT, TO TRAVELING ANYHWERE.
BUT TAMPA IS A DEF.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

Hello! I hope you make it to the Evergreen Inn & Pub in San Jose!

AND IT'S TORO'S (Impalas Magazine co-owner) BIRTHDAY!

Seats are very limited! 

18 & OVER










FOR COMPLETE INFO & to buy tickets online 
go to www.myspace.com/impalasmagazine 

OR JUST GO TO THE EVERGREEN INN! They have tickets for sale there!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

So any new info? like registration fees and show locations (in KC MO)


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

ssssssssssoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!! this tour is supposed to start soon and theres still no info on the hop,rules,fees,payouts etc... :dunno: :uh:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

also what buildings are the shows located at in each state,,,for instance the indy show . wheres the venue???? has it been reserved??? etc...lot of people willing to adjust there schedule to go to these shows and if they start falling off before they even get started ,,going to be alot of upset people for sure,,,


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 10 2009, 03:07 PM~15938514
> *also what buildings are the shows located at in each state,,,for instance the indy show . wheres the venue???? has it been reserved??? etc...lot of people willing to adjust there schedule to go to these shows and if they start falling off before they even get started ,,going to be alot of upset people for sure,,,
> *


x2


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 10 2009, 05:07 PM~15938514
> *also what buildings are the shows located at in each state,,,for instance the indy show . wheres the venue???? has it been reserved??? etc...lot of people willing to adjust there schedule to go to these shows and if they start falling off before they even get started ,,going to be alot of upset people for sure,,,
> *



tru dat homeslice! times a wastin... tick tock


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 10 2009, 01:02 PM~15938459
> *ssssssssssoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!  this tour is supposed to start soon and theres still no info on the hop,rules,fees,payouts etc... :dunno:  :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

Any updates? Would love to see a Portland show finalized


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72Droptop_@Dec 11 2009, 09:24 PM~15955687
> *Any updates?  Would love to see a Portland show finalized
> *


yezzir :thumbsup:


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

Gold Rush Tour


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Dec 12 2009, 01:31 AM~15956948
> *Gold Rush Tour
> *


fake , it never happened


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

why would the dates for shows conflict with lrm when you advertised it is a lrm and impalas magazine putting on these shows.

is lrm backing out or where you just putting their name on all of this to get some hype?


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 23 2009, 10:31 PM~15760489
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010.  All dates will be announced soon.
> ...


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

I HOPE IT DOESNT END UP LIKE THE PRE-SHOW PARTY IN VEGAS SUPER SHOW :angry:


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

:tears: :tears: :tears: 
topic abandoned 
TORO where the updates at


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

please come to portland


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Dec 13 2009, 08:30 PM~15972681
> *please come to portland
> *


say tuned homie,,THE LOCOS WILL THROW A BIG BBQ,,UP IN HILLSBORO FOR THE SUMMER AND ALL OTHER CAR CLUBS IN THE SURROUNDING AREA !!!!


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 10 2009, 04:07 PM~15938514
> *also what buildings are the shows located at in each state,,,for instance the indy show . wheres the venue???? has it been reserved??? etc...lot of people willing to adjust there schedule to go to these shows and if they start falling off before they even get started ,,going to be alot of upset people for sure,,,
> *



Tick, Tock.... :scrutinize:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

i think its all bullshit :dunno:


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

i hear Crickets :nicoderm:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 4 2009, 08:27 PM~15875935
> *maybe I did jump the gun, and I apoligize for getting excited......sooooo no more postings from me about the shows until they are ALL confirmed.....if you know before I do hit me up.....and if you go to any of the shows brutha....we'll hold one up and toke til the sun sets......  .......I'll pm you my number in case you have any more questions or ideas on how to make this a success......
> 
> Toro
> *


I DONT THINK HE WENT NO WHERE JUST AINT TRYING TO PUT HIS FOOT IN HIS MOUTH!!! "NO MORE POSTINGS FROM ME ABOUT THE SHOW UNTIL THEY ALL ARE CONFIRMED"=TORO


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 14 2009, 04:10 PM~15979739
> *i think its all bullshit :dunno:
> *



:yessad: :rant:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> x2





> Gold Rush Tour



is lrm backing out or where you just putting their name on all of this to get some hype?
[/quote]




> :tears: :tears: :tears:
> topic abandoned
> TORO where the updates at





> Tick, Tock.... :scrutinize:





> i think its all bullshit :dunno:





> i hear Crickets :nicoderm:





> :yessad: :rant:


I THINK ALL U GUYS NEED TO CALM DOWN ITS ONLY DECEMBER!!AND TO MY MIDEWST PEPS U GUYS REALY NEED TO STOP BITCHING BECAUSE TORO HAS ALREADY CHANGED ONE DATE FOR THE MIDWEST. SO HE IS TRYING TO WORK WITH US.


----------



## datdude-oc (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Dec 14 2009, 09:12 PM~15980872
> *I DONT THINK HE WENT NO WHERE JUST AINT TRYING TO PUT HIS FOOT IN HIS MOUTH!!! "NO MORE POSTINGS FROM ME ABOUT THE SHOW UNTIL THEY ALL ARE CONFIRMED"=TORO
> *


x2


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Dec 14 2009, 08:09 PM~15982992
> *I THINK ALL U GUYS NEED TO CALM DOWN ITS ONLY DECEMBER!!AND TO MY MIDEWST PEPS U GUYS REALY NEED TO STOP BITCHING BECAUSE TORO HAS ALREADY CHANGED ONE DATE FOR THE MIDWEST. SO HE IS TRYING TO WORK WITH US.
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> is lrm backing out or where you just putting their name on all of this to get some hype?


I THINK ALL U GUYS NEED TO CALM DOWN ITS ONLY DECEMBER!!AND TO MY MIDEWST PEPS U GUYS REALY NEED TO STOP BITCHING BECAUSE TORO HAS ALREADY CHANGED ONE DATE FOR THE MIDWEST. SO HE IS TRYING TO WORK WITH US. 
[/quote]
x2 Thats what they do best. :0 Man i hope this tour happens,everyone is just mad because of there picnics and what not,it's cool that we have picnics and shit but we also need big shows just my 2 cents.


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

the northwest will have a show somehow someway


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

here is the latest info....can't wait for the start of the tour...props to Lowrider Magazine and ODB Productions for putting together something for all of us to enjoy........as more info is confirmed, it will be posted up....thank you to everyone for their patience.....


2010 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOWS

March 7, 2010 - Phoenix, AZ - Arizona State Fair 
June 6, 2010 - San Bernardino, CA - National Orange Show
July 11, 2010 - Denver, CO - Denver Coliseum
October 10, 2010 - Las Vegas, NV - Cashman Center


**Sanctioned Shows - LOWRIDER EXPERIENCE - odbentertainment.com (719) 406-7838

March 21, 2010 - San Diego, California (QUALCOMM STADIUM)
April 11, 2010 - Tampa, Florida (FLORIDA STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
May 2, 2010 - Albuquerque, New Mexico (NEW MEXICO STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
May 30, 2010 - Chicago, Illinois (HAWTHORNE PARK)
TBA - Seattle, WA (TBA)
TBA - Kansas City MO (KEMPER ARENA)
TBA - Dallas, Texas (TEXAS STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
TBA - Vallejo, California (SOLANO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)
TBA - Indianapolis, IN (INDIANA STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
TBA - Pueblo, Colorado (COLORADO STATE FAIR)


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 24 2009, 09:45 AM~16077348
> *here is the latest info....can't wait for the start of the tour...props to Lowrider Magazine and ODB Productions for putting together something for all of us to enjoy........as more info is confirmed, it will be posted up....thank you to everyone for their patience.....
> 2010 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOWS
> 
> ...


 :0  :thumbsup:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 24 2009, 09:45 AM~16077348
> *here is the latest info....can't wait for the start of the tour...props to Lowrider Magazine and ODB Productions for putting together something for all of us to enjoy........as more info is confirmed, it will be posted up....thank you to everyone for their patience.....
> 2010 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOWS
> 
> ...


thanks for the update Toro


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 24 2009, 08:45 AM~16077348
> *here is the latest info....can't wait for the start of the tour...props to Lowrider Magazine and ODB Productions for putting together something for all of us to enjoy........as more info is confirmed, it will be posted up....thank you to everyone for their patience.....
> 2010 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOWS
> 
> ...


what happened to portland??


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 24 2009, 12:45 PM~16077348
> *here is the latest info....can't wait for the start of the tour...props to Lowrider Magazine and ODB Productions for putting together something for all of us to enjoy........as more info is confirmed, it will be posted up....thank you to everyone for their patience.....
> 2010 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOWS
> 
> ...


word up!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 24 2009, 09:45 AM~16077348
> *here is the latest info....can't wait for the start of the tour...props to Lowrider Magazine and ODB Productions for putting together something for all of us to enjoy........as more info is confirmed, it will be posted up....thank you to everyone for their patience.....
> 2010 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOWS
> 
> ...


wooh oo , 2 shows i can make it to next year... but why kemper? gonna be an outside show or what? american royal is way bigger , inside , and where lowrider shows were always held... not to mention right next door....


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

what a list! im gonna make all the cali shows, and maybe phoenix!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 24 2009, 12:45 PM~16077348
> *here is the latest info....can't wait for the start of the tour...props to Lowrider Magazine and ODB Productions for putting together something for all of us to enjoy........as more info is confirmed, it will be posted up....thank you to everyone for their patience.....
> 2010 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOWS
> 
> ...


hmmmm got a little more time :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 24 2009, 09:45 AM~16077348
> *here is the latest info....can't wait for the start of the tour...props to Lowrider Magazine and ODB Productions for putting together something for all of us to enjoy........as more info is confirmed, it will be posted up....thank you to everyone for their patience.....
> 2010 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOWS
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

guess the locos are gonna have to hit up seattle hopefully its agood date and doesnt interfere with any other bbq or show locally


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 24 2009, 09:45 AM~16077348
> *here is the latest info....can't wait for the start of the tour...props to Lowrider Magazine and ODB Productions for putting together something for all of us to enjoy........as more info is confirmed, it will be posted up....thank you to everyone for their patience.....
> 2010 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOWS
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

thats pretty good info  

now is there any info on hop rules,classes and payouts??? :biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 24 2009, 11:45 AM~16077348
> *here is the latest info....can't wait for the start of the tour...props to Lowrider Magazine and ODB Productions for putting together something for all of us to enjoy........as more info is confirmed, it will be posted up....thank you to everyone for their patience.....
> 2010 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOWS
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Dec 29 2009, 06:06 PM~16125817
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

2 Members: payfred, TheKrush

:wave: Wasssup Steve!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 24 2009, 11:45 AM~16077348
> *here is the latest info....can't wait for the start of the tour...props to Lowrider Magazine and ODB Productions for putting together something for all of us to enjoy........as more info is confirmed, it will be posted up....thank you to everyone for their patience.....
> 2010 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOWS
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

cant wait!!


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

Seattle....i hope that goes through! :biggrin:


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Dec 30 2009, 09:39 AM~16132570
> *:thumbsup:
> *


is the chicago show HAWTHORNE PARK is it the raceway?cause that place sucks


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

Lookin forward to phoenix. Bookin my hotel this weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 24 2009, 09:45 AM~16077348
> *here is the latest info....can't wait for the start of the tour...props to Lowrider Magazine and ODB Productions for putting together something for all of us to enjoy........as more info is confirmed, it will be posted up....thank you to everyone for their patience.....
> 2010 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOWS
> 
> ...


niceeeeeee :thumbsup:


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

CALLING ALL NEW MEXICO LOWRIDERS! MAKE PLANS TO ATTEND THE MAY 2ND 2010 SHOW IN ALBUQUERQUE. WE NEED THIS SHOW.


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

Vegas baby :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CREEPIN_@Jan 3 2010, 06:14 PM~16171720
> *CALLING ALL NEW MEXICO LOWRIDERS!  MAKE PLANS TO ATTEND THE MAY 2ND 2010 SHOW IN ALBUQUERQUE. WE NEED THIS SHOW.
> *



ill be there from austin texas......cant wait.


----------



## ke miras (May 7, 2005)

doggy Posted Dec 30 2009, 07:44 PM

QUOTE(Bad Mamma Jamma @ Dec 30 2009, 09:39 AM) *
thumbsup.gif


is the chicago show HAWTHORNE PARK is it the raceway?cause that place sucks

Already got mofo's complaining. For years LRM's show scene been going down hill, now they step up to the plate to try and satisfy all and still some whiny ass shit. If you don't like it step and fill the void homie! :uh:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

when will registration start?????? who do i contact?


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 24 2009, 10:45 AM~16077348
> *here is the latest info....can't wait for the start of the tour...props to Lowrider Magazine and ODB Productions for putting together something for all of us to enjoy........as more info is confirmed, it will be posted up....thank you to everyone for their patience.....
> 2010 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOWS
> 
> ...


CHICAGO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn waiting for the indy show to set a date to see if we can be there


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Keep us posted homie...I wanna show my support and I know this thing takes a lot of work


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jan 3 2010, 08:58 PM~16173939
> *when will registration start?????? who do i contact?
> *



INFO IS SUPPOSE TO BE ON THE LRM WEBSITE ???

LOWRIDER IS DOING 4 SHOWS THE REST IS HOMIE FROM COLORADO
HIS ### IS POSTED GOT ANY ??? GIVE HIM A CALL


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

2010 Lowrider Car Show Regulations
(Effective January 1, 2010)

EXHIBITION & SAFETY RULES

1.	EXHIBITOR SPACE: Spaces are issued in 10 x 20-foot sizes, additional car or truck space may be available for an additional cost. However, in no event can a space be larger than 20 x 20 (Maximum size for bicycles 10 x 10-foot). No dented, damaged, primered, unfinished, or incomplete vehicles allowed (Lowrider Events staff may disqualify vehicles from competing that violate this rule, at their sole and absolute discretion). No vehicle will be allowed in (or to compete) one (1) hour before show begins due to venue and Fire Marshall’s restrictions. Support vehicles / trailers must be removed from show grounds one (1) hour before show time. Failure to remove support vehicle / trailer and supplies / equipment, upon request, may result in disqualification.

2.	DISPLAYS: All displays must be completed before the opening of the show. All vehicles must comply with all applicable fire safety rules, including taping the gas caps and terminal posts, disconnecting the batteries (hydraulics & engine) and all other facility and/or fire requirements. All high-pressure tanks must be emptied or disconnected for indoor display. Fire Marshals will examine all vehicles before show to confirm compliance and their decision shall be final and binding. No vehicle or display may include anything that can be construed as a weapon or considered obscene or profane in the sole and absolute discretion of Lowrider Events (e.g. no glass, no glass bottles, no knives, etc.). Displays should be designed to protect vehicle from the crowd. Stanchions and ropes should be positioned as not to block the view of the show vehicle and within the designated space. Flammable material and unsafe lighting cannot be used in the display. 

3.	ELECTRICAL OUTLETS: Electrical outlets may sometimes be sold to exhibitors by the facility or Lowrider Events. If electrical outlets are available, each display will be limited to 110-volt power only. No heat lamps will be allowed and all wiring must have a grounded three-pronged wire plug. Non-payment of electrical bill may result in disqualification.

4.	TEAR DOWN: Displays may not be torn down until the start of the trophy presentation. No one may start an engine, move a vehicle, or operate any hydraulic or air systems until instructed to do so by Lowrider Events or facility staff or security. This safety rule will be enforced to protect the audience and children. 

5.	NOISE & PROFANITY: Noise, including “train horns” should be kept to a minimum during set-up through tear down out of respect for fellow exhibitors. Profanity or other disrespectful conduct is not permitted including excessive noise. Any display, which incorporates or features objectionable music, videos, artwork or other items, is not permitted. It is within Lowrider Events’ sole and absolute discretion to determine what is objectionable.

6.	FOR SALE SIGNS: All "For Sale" signs should be incorporated into the display and not on the vehicle. There may be a five (5)-point deduction from a vehicle’s total score for any "For Sale" sign that is on a vehicle and not incorporated into the display. No promotional or sales material allowed, including wrapped or fully detailed advertising vehicles.

7.	SAVING SPACES: Exhibitors cannot save spaces for vehicles not present.

8.	UNSAFE OPERATION: Operating a vehicle and/or the vehicles’ hydraulics in any form or fashion during show hours is strictly prohibited. Moreover, operating a vehicle and/or the vehicles’ hydraulics in any form or fashion at any time in a manner deemed unsafe by the judges, Lowrider Events staff or event facility shall be strictly prohibited, including starting an engine, moving a vehicle or operating a hydraulic or air system without first being instructed by Lowrider Events or facility staff or security. 

9.	STAGE: No exhibitor is allowed on stage during or after trophy presentation. Only the “Best of Show” winners should come to “winners table” near the stage. 

10.	FINALITY OF JUDGES DETERMINATION: All judges will be designated by Lowrider Events Entertainment or the sanctioned event organizer. By entering a vehicle in the exhibit, entrant agrees to abide by and be bound by these rules and that the decisions of the judges shall be final in all matters relating to the Exhibition and the Contest. Entrants are not permitted to protest any decision of official/judges. The judges shall have sole and absolute discretion to disqualify any entrant for reasons deemed appropriate by the judges. 

11.	MODIFICATION OF THESE RULES: These Exhibition and Safety Rules may be modified, as deemed necessary by the judges in their sole and absolute discretion in order to maintain the safety and integrity of the Exhibition. 

12.	DISQUALIFICATION: At the sole and absolute discretion of Lowrider Events or the judges, violation of any rules herein may be cause for disqualification for any prize, expulsion from current event and/or a ban on future events. 


EXHIBITOR RULES

A.	GENERAL

1.	REGISTRATION: All entries must be registered at the show office by starting time. Starting time will be posted at the registration table. Registration card must be placed on the dashboard and visible to the judges. It is the entrant's responsibility to ensure that the registration card is visible and properly completed within two (2) hours of registration. Judges reserve the sole and absolute right to disqualify entry if registration card is not visible or properly completed within such time period. There may be a five (5) point deduction from a vehicles total score for an incomplete or missing judging card, including name, year, make and model. Registration cards must include the full name of the entrant (nick names are not permitted). All winners will be required to present a Social Security Card (or the Social Security Card of a parent or legal guardian in the event the winner is a minor) prior to receiving prize. Providing false or inaccurate information will be grounds for disqualification and or forfeiture of prize money. Entries must be ready to be judged two (2) hours after being assigned a space at the show. Entries with turntables or exceptionally intricate displays may be given more time, at the discretion of the judges. Vehicles or bikes displayed in vendor booths are not eligible for competition.


2.	CLASSIFICATION: The judges will enter your vehicle's classification. See Section C. If a vehicle is placed in the wrong class, it is the entrant's responsibility to notify a member of the Lowrider Events Staff. Questions or clarifications should be presented to the Lowrider Events show staff by 3 p.m. on day of show. All classification will be determined at judges’ sole and absolute discretion based on modifications. 

3. OPERABILITY. All entries must be operable and complete at time of operability inspection. All body parts must be attached to the main body of the vehicle—no props. (For example; front end, hood, trunk, doors must close and align properly.) All entries must be able to start under their own power, meaning that an operable battery must be permanently positioned in the vehicle; the engine must be fueled by its own fixed fuel tank and transmission, shifted from the driver’s position. The vehicle will be required to travel 20 feet of continuous motion forward, steering to the left and right, brake to a stop, shift into reverse, travel 20 feet of continuous motion backward steering to the left and right, and brake to a stop (emergency brake not allowed to stop vehicle). The vehicle owner may be assisted by two crewmembers limited to starting the vehicle only. No more than two ounces of fuel will be allowed to prime start a vehicle. An electrical battery jump, battery to battery, will be allowed. Once a judge has indicated its time to start, a time limit of ten (10) minutes will be allowed to complete the operability inspection. All vehicles are subject to inspection by judging staff. An inoperable vehicle will be for exhibition only.

4.	SWAPPING PARTS: After the operable inspection, brake rotors and brake calipers may be changed. No other parts, including engine parts, may be changed. 

5.	INFORMATION SHEET: While not required, entrants are advised to provide judges with an information sheet or book listing modifications made on vehicle.

6.	ACCESS TO VEHICLE: Judges should have access to undercarriage for viewing purposes. Mirrors will be accepted in this case.

7.	ACCESSORIES: Accessories are factory made or aftermarket parts.

8.	SCORES: All score sheets will be available through Lowrider Events office. Score sheets are available to entrant only.

9.	ALL EXHIBITION AND SAFETY RULES APPLY/DISQUALIFICATION: All entrants must adhere to the "Exhibition and Safety Rules" of the Show, which are incorporated by reference herein. Failure to comply with any Exhibition and Safety Rule, or any Exhibitor Rule may be grounds for disqualification, at the sole and absolute discretion of the judges.


B.	CATEGORIES/CLASSIFICATIONS

1.	SIX CATEGORIES: Any vehicle entering a Low Rider Magazine or Lowrider Events-sanctioned event will be judged in these key areas:

CRAFTSMANSHIP: quality of work, imagination, innovation and creativity.

BODY: modifications, paint, murals and striping, molding, glass, accessories and craftsmanship / detail.

ENGINE: plating, engine compartment, firewall, hinges and springs, hoses, wiring, hood panel, engine
swap and detail.

UNDERCARRIAGE: plating, paint/striping, suspension, frame, modifications, wheels, craftsmanship,
cleanliness and detail.

INTERIOR: seats, dash, headliner, side panels, consoles, operable audio and video or any electric
accessory, detail and workmanship. The trunk/bed will also be considered part of the interior category.

HYDRAULIC/AIR SUSPENSION: Operable setup, wiring, batteries, plating, tubing, hoses,
craftsmanship, detail and cleanliness.

2.	TYPE OF MODIFICATIONS. Classifications will depend upon the degree of modifications, as follows:

MINOR MODIFICATIONS INCLUDE THE FOLLOWING: plating and era accessories in the engine
compartment, exchange of era engine or rebuilt engine (example V-8 small block for era V-8 small
block), hydraulics and or air suspension, trunk or bed accessories, plating or era accessories on the
undercarriage, bolt on accessories including disc brakes, pin-striping, mild murals, custom wheels,
smoothing of factory body welds and seams, filling of stock era suspension parts. Five (5) Minor
modifications equal one (1) Major modification.

MAJOR MODIFICATIONS INCLUDE THE FOLLOWING: complete engine exchange (example
replacing 6 cylinder to V-8 involving modifications), complete custom paint (candy, flake, pearl
including top), custom interior, major body changes including frenching, tilt, suicide, reverse,
splitting, chopping, sectioning, molded body kit, and or extensive modifications changing the original
design to frame or undercarriage. 

3.	DEFINITIONS: Following are the classes to be judged. The judges will classify and judge all entries on a per-event basis. All classes are subject to change. The number of modifications will classify all vehicles.

ORIGINAL - Completely stock or restored vehicle, except for era accessories and/or hubcaps (No
custom wheels).

STREET CUSTOM - Vehicle with a limit of five (5) minor modifications, with no major modifications.

MILD CUSTOM - Vehicle with up to two (2) Major modifications and up to four (4) Minor
modifications.

SEMI CUSTOM - Vehicle with at least three (3) Major and up to four (4) Minor modifications. 

FULL CUSTOM - Vehicle with at least five (5) Major and four (4) Minor modifications.

RADICAL CUSTOM - Vehicle with at least seven (7) Major modifications.

CUSTOM COMPACT - A compact car, originally designed for economy.

SPORTS CAR - Two or four-passenger performance car.

LUXURY SPORT – A mid-size luxury performance vehicle.

LUXURY – A full-size luxury vehicle, including limos.

BOMBS/CLASSICS - Any American vehicle, cars 1954 or older and trucks 1959 or older.

TRUCKS - Midsize trucks will be classified as full size. Includes open beds, SUVs, panels, El Caminos
and vans.
CUV/SPORT WAGON – Compact Utility Vehicle.

TRADITIONALS - American made full size vehicle, 1955 through 1988 with no major modifications. No full custom paint (no candy, no flake, and no pearl). No custom interiors, interior shall be in close relationship to original seat pattern and/or color scheme, but not limited to exact sewing pattern or material thickness. Allowable modifications include; plating and era accessories in the engine compartment, pin-striping, mild murals, bolt on accessories including disc brakes, filled or smoothed stock era suspension parts. Smoothing of factory body welds and seams on the firewall. Molding and smoothing of factory body welds and seams on the frame, reinforced and molded frames shall be in close relationship to original design. Unlimited minor modifications allowed. 

4.	CAR CLASSIFICATIONS

’30s & Older ’70s Luxury ’79 & Older
Original Street Custom Street Custom	
Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom
Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom
Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom
Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom
Radical Custom

’40s ’80s Luxury ’80s
Original Street Custom Street Custom	
Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom
Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom
Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom
Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom
Radical Custom

’50s ’90s & Newer Luxury ’90s & Newer
Original Street Custom Street Custom
Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom
Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom
Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom	
Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom
Radical Custom

’60s Custom Compact Luxury Sport
Original Street Custom Street Custom
Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom
Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom
Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom	
Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom
Radical Custom

’60s Convertible Sports Car Low Rod 
Original Street Custom (1st, 2nd & 3rd only)
Street Custom Mild Custom 
Mild Custom Semi Custom 
Semi Custom Full Custom 
Full Custom Radical Custom 
Radical Custom

5.	TRUCK CLASSIFICATIONS

Full Size Trucks ’59 & Older Panel
Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd only)
Street Custom 
Mild Custom 
Semi Custom Van
Full Custom (1st, 2nd & 3rd only)
Radical Custom 

’60 to ’87 Full-Size SUV
Street Custom Street Custom
Mild Custom Mild Custom
Semi Custom Semi Custom
Full Custom Full Custom
Radical Custom Radical Custom

’88 & Newer CUV/SPORT WAGON
Street Custom Street Custom
Mild Custom Mild Custom
Semi Custom Semi Custom
Full Custom Full Custom
Radical Custom	 Radical Custom

Mini-Trucks El Camino
Street Custom Street Custom
Mild Custom Mild Custom
Semi Custom Semi Custom
Full Custom Full Custom
Radical Custom Radical Custom

6.	MOTORCYCLE CLASSES

Motorcycles 
(1st, 2nd & 3rd only)


C.	JUDGING

1.	JUDGING BASED ON MODIFICATIONS. Every area will be judged on the extent of each modification. For example, if you were competing for Outstanding Paint award, the finish job could include multi-colors, doorjambs, inside hood, etc. All modifications should be clearly visible or stated for evaluation.

2.	DURING JUDGING PROCESS: Lighting, electrical display enhancements and turntables may be turned off while judging. Steps or path should be provided when using mirrors. No points will be deducted for a judging path purposely left for after-hours judging.

3.	DISCREPANCIES: Must be settled after trophy presentation by vehicle owner only. No judging sheet will be changed or revised by anyone except the signing judge. No exhibitor is allowed on stage during or after trophy presentation. Only the “Best of Show” winners should come to “winners table” near the stage. All score sheets will be available through Lowrider Events office. Score sheets are available to vehicle owner only. Entrants are not permitted to protest any decision of the officials/judges as their decision is absolute, final and binding.
4.	POINT SYSTEM. Judging of entries will be made on a point system. The criterion and points available are as noted below:

BODY MODIFICATIONS 30
ENGINE 30
INTERIOR 30
UNDERCARRIAGE 30
PAINT 30
CRAFTSMANSHIP/DETAIL 25
HYDRAULICS/AIR 25
MURALS 20
WHEELS/TIRES 20
ACCESSORIES 20
ENGRAVING 15 
AUDIO / VIDEO 15
STRIPING 15
DISPLAY 15
PLATING 10
TRUNK/BED 10
GLASS 10
TOTAL POSSIBLE POINTS 350


D.	AWARDS 

1.	Car Special Awards Truck Special Awards
Outstanding Graphics Outstanding Graphics
Outstanding Engine Outstanding Engine
Outstanding Undercarriage Outstanding Undercarriage
Outstanding Flake Outstanding Flake
Outstanding Hydraulics – Old School Outstanding Hydraulics
Outstanding Hydraulics – New Era Outstanding Paint
Outstanding Paint Outstanding Interior
Outstanding Interior Outstanding Individual Display
Outstanding Individual Display Outstanding Mural
Outstanding Mural Outstanding Audio/Video
Outstanding Audio/Video Outstanding Metal Engraving
Outstanding Metal Engraving 
Special Recognition Award (car or truck)

2.	Club Awards - Most Members: Based on the number of vehicles participating.

3.	Best of Show Awards

Best of Show Car 
Best of Show Bomb Truck / Truck 
Best of Show Bomb (American car 1954 and older)
Best of Show Original (1969 and older)
Best of Show Traditional (1955 through 1988)



4.	Lowrider Excellence Award
Awarded to the vehicle that best exemplifies the Lowrider Movement. Award will be chosen by the judging staff based on craftsmanship, quality, detail, tastefulness and overall appearance. This will be a 1st place trophy only at 2010 Tour Events and a monetary award at the Las Vegas Super Show (vehicle must participate in at least one 2008 Tour Event to qualify for Las Vegas Award.).


5.	Vehicle of the Year
Winners of “Best of Show” at a tour event or sanctioned show qualify for their class / category Vehicle of the Year. A tour “Best of Show” placing and a First Place win at the Super Show makes a Vehicle of the Year. This title can be won a cumulative total of three years (either consecutively or non-consecutively) with the same vehicle and without making any major changes as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, but the vehicle does have to qualify by placing in one “Best of Show” during the competition year. The fourth year the vehicle can compete and upon returning must have two (2) new major modifications as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, and does have to re-qualify. If vehicle is unchanged, it will be for exhibition only. 

If the Lowrider of the Year Car, Truck, Custom Compact, Bomb Car fails to compete at a Go-Lo show, or one of the following Super Shows after winning the title in sequence, it must have two (2) major modifications done and has to re-qualify to be eligible for the Lowrider of the Year title. Past wins will also be counted towards the limit of three. A Lowrider of the Year vehicle cannot compete at a show if an invitation to exhibit has been extended and/or if said vehicle is on exhibition. 


E.	PRIZES

1.	Class Prizes: Three trophies will be awarded in each class. In the event less than three cars compete in a given class, only First or First and Second trophies will be awarded (minimum score required). In the event of a tie, each winner will receive a trophy.

2.	Best of Show Prizes: Three prizes will be awarded in each category. A First, Second and Third Prize will be awarded in each class in the amount of $1000.00, $500 and $250 respectively. In the event less than three cars compete in a given class, only First or First and Second Prizes will be awarded. In the event of a tie, the winners will split the prize. For example, If two competitors tie for 1st, they split 1st & 2nd prize money and 3rd place prize money goes to next competitor. If three competitors tie for first, they split 1st, 2nd & 3rd prize money. If two competitors tie for 2nd, they split 2nd & 3rd place prize money. If two competitors tie for 3rd, they split 3rd place prize money. Except as provided herein, no additional prize money will be awarded. For prizes in the "Best of Show" categories, the vehicle must score a minimum of 150 points (or 110 points for Traditional Class and 80 points for Original Class). Winning vehicles receiving less than the required minimum number of points will receive only one-half (1/2) of the stated prize value. 


2010 Lowrider Bicycle Exhibitor Rules

A.	GENERAL

1.	REGISTRATION: All entries must be registered at the show office by starting time. Starting time will be posted at the registration table. Registration card must be on the bicycle and visible to the judges. It is the entrant's responsibility to ensure that the registration card is visible and properly completed within two (2) hours of registration. Judges, in their sole and absolute discretion, reserve the right to disqualify entry if registration card is not visible or properly completed within such time period. There may be a five (5) point deduction from a bikes total score for an incomplete or missing judging card, cards must include the full name of the entrant (nick names are not permitted). All winners will be required to present a Social Security Card (or the Social Security Card of a parent or legal guardian in the event the winner is a minor) prior to receiving prize. Providing false or inaccurate information will be grounds for disqualification and or forfeiture of prize money. Entries must be ready to be judged two (2) hours after being assigned a space at the show. Entries with turntables or exceptionally intricate displays may be given more time, at the discretion of the judges. Bikes displayed in vendor booths are not eligible for competition.

2.	CLASSIFICATION: The judges will enter your bicycles classification. See Section C below. If a bicycle is placed in the wrong class, it is the entrant's responsibility to notify a member of the Lowrider Events Staff. Questions or clarification should be presented to the Lowrider Events show staff by 3 p.m. on day of show. All classification will be determined at judges’ sole and absolute discretion based on modifications. 

3.	OPERABILITY: Any bicycle or tricycle must be operable, meaning that the competing bicycle or tricycle must be able to (A) pedal its full circumference; (B) brake normally; © make a left and right turn. 

4.	INFORMATION SHEET: While not required, entrants are advised to provide judges with an information sheet or book listing modifications made on bicycle. 

5.	ACCESS TO BICYCLE: Judges must have access to bicycle for viewing purposes. 

7.	ACCESSORIES: Accessories are factory made or aftermarket parts.

9.	SCORES: All score sheets will be available through Lowrider Events office. Score sheets are available to entrant only.

10.	ALL EXHIBITION AND SAFETY RULES APPLY/DISQUALIFICATION: All entrants must adhere to the "Exhibition and Safety Rules" of the Show, which are incorporated by reference herein. Failure to comply with any Exhibition and Safety Rule, or any Bicycle Exhibitor Rule may be ground for disqualification, at the sole and absolute discretion of the judges. 


B.	CATEGORIES/CLASSIFICATIONS

1.	FOUR CATEGORIES: Bicycles and tricycles will be judged in these key areas:

FRAME: defined to cover all body modifications, paint, murals, striping, creativity and craftsmanship.

UPHOLSTERY: defined to cover all seat, detail, creativity and craftsmanship.

PARTS: defined to cover all part modifications, engraving, wheels, plating (chrome, gold, etc.) original
parts will also be awarded extra points due to the scarceness of parts.

ACCESSORIES: defined to cover use of mirrors, lights, etc., and any operable audio, operable
hydraulics, or equipment, display, overall detail and quality (Must be operable.) All operable
accessories must be mounted on Bike/Trike

2.	TYPE OF MODIFICATIONS. Classifications will depend upon the degree of modifications, as follows:

Minor Bike/Trike Modifications: Examples: capping area behind seat, capping frame near crank,
removal of center pipe, 2 stage paint, bolt-on seat, etc. Two minor frame modifications equal one major
modification.

Major Bike/Trike Modifications: Examples: tanks, replacing center pipe, welded or molded skirts,
custom paint (3 stage), custom upholstered seat, etc.

3.	DEFINITIONS: Following are the classes to be judged. The judges will classify and judge all entries on a per-event basis. All classes are subject to change. Bicycles and Trikes are classified by the number of frame modifications. 

ORIGINAL: Completely original or restored bicycle with no modifications.

STREET CUSTOM: A bicycle with no frame modification. (This includes store-bought bikes with no
bondo or modifications on frame.)

MILD CUSTOM: A bicycle with one major modification or less on the frame, custom upholstery,
custom paint, aftermarket parts and a few custom parts. (Custom handlebars, forks, pedals, etc.)

SEMI CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with two (2) major modifications on the frame and custom
upholstery, etc.

FULL CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with at least three (3) major modifications on the frame and custom
upholstery, custom paint, etc.

RADICAL CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with at least five (5) modifications on the frame with custom
upholstery, custom paint and handcrafted custom parts.

4.	Bicycle Classes 

12-inch 20-inch
(1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
16-inch Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Tricycle/Three Wheeler Classes
Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Street - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Mild - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
24 & 26-inch (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Full - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Radical - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Special Interest (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)	
C.	JUDGING

1.	JUDGING BASED ON MODIFICATIONS. Every area will be judged on the extent of each modification. All modifications should be clearly visible or stated for evaluation.

2.	DURING JUDGING PROCESS: Lighting, electrical display enhancements and turntables may be turned off while judging. Steps or path should be provided when using mirrors. No points will be deducted for a judging path purposely left for after-hours judging.

3.	DISCREPANCIES: Must be settled after trophy presentation by bike owner only. No judging sheet will be changed or revised by anyone except the signing judge. No exhibitor is allowed on stage during or after trophy presentation except “Best of Show” winners. All score sheets will be available through Lowrider Events office. Score sheets are available to vehicle owner only. Entrants are not permitted to protest any decision of official/judges as their decisions are final and binding.

4.	POINT SYSTEM. Judging of entries will be made on a point system. The criterion and points available are as noted below: 

FRAME MODIFICATION 40
PAINT 25
CRAFTSMANSHIP/DETAIL 20
UPHOLSTERY 20
PLATING 20
MURALS 20
WHEELS/TIRES 20
ACCESSORIES 15
DISPLAY 15
CUSTOM PARTS 15
GRAPHICS 15
PINSTRIPING 15
ENGRAVING 10
TOTAL POSSIBLE POINTS 250


D.	AWARDS/PRIZES	

1.	For each category three trophies will be awarded 
2.	Best Overall Two Wheel Bike: $250.00
3.	Best Overall Tricycle: $250.00

(Minimum 100 points to qualify for either class. If competitor does not reach minimum points, that competitor will receive half (1/2) “Best of Show” prize.)

4.	The following Special Awards will also be offered:
Outstanding Paint; Outstanding Graphics; Outstanding Display; Outstanding Upholstery; Outstanding Use of Accessories; Outstanding Murals; Outstanding Body Modifications; Outstanding Plating; Outstanding Engraving; - Most Club Members (judged on number of bicycles attending)

Bike or Trike of the year winners will only be allowed to win twice, either consecutively or non-consecutively with two major frame modifications.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jan 4 2010, 11:26 PM~16187606
> *2010 Lowrider Car Show Regulations
> (Effective January 1, 2010)
> 
> ...


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

L.R.M. This is some B/S


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

cmon relax people.. it takes a lot for these guys to throw a show for us.. they will work out the kinks..  

Thanks for gathering up more shows for everyone to make it out and show off their rides! :biggrin:


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

WHERES THE HOP RULES :biggrin:


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

SO....IS ALBUQUERQUE SET IN STONE? GOT SOME FEMALE MODELS AND LOCAL NEW MEXICO RECORDING ARTISTS AVAILABLE. ALSO GOT MAJOR A - LIST RECORDING ARTISTS AVAILABLE. LET ME KNOW VIA P.M.


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jan 5 2010, 11:31 PM~16199477
> *WHERES THE HOP RULES  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Jan 6 2010, 12:13 PM~16203189
> *SO....IS ALBUQUERQUE SET IN STONE?  GOT SOME FEMALE MODELS AND LOCAL NEW MEXICO RECORDING ARTISTS AVAILABLE.  ALSO GOT MAJOR A - LIST RECORDING ARTISTS AVAILABLE.  LET ME KNOW VIA P.M.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## S.A.S (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jan 4 2010, 11:26 PM~16187606
> *2010 Lowrider Car Show Regulations
> (Effective January 1, 2010)
> 
> ...


hold on nephew who the hell is reading all this. no wonder why we go to picnics and hop instead of building show cars for shows


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

Koo


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jan 6 2010, 02:47 PM~16204347
> *:0  :0
> *


I see you. LOl. Ready for the Extreme Auto Fest again?


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

over 80 trophies
dance off
pin up girl contest
all day fun for the family :biggrin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 6 2010, 04:23 PM~16205279
> *hold on nephew who the hell is reading all this. no wonder why we go to picnics and hop instead of building show cars for shows
> *


ur stupid
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

SO IS THERE GOING TO BE A PORTLAND SHOW I KEEP HEARING DIFFRENT STORYS NOT SURE WHAT GOIN ON


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Jan 6 2010, 07:40 PM~16208582
> *SO IS THERE GOING TO BE A PORTLAND SHOW I KEEP HEARING DIFFRENT STORYS NOT SURE WHAT GOIN ON
> *


I THINK THEY MOVED IT TO SEATTLE HOMIE,,WE WERE HOPING FOR THE SAME THING,,WE WANTED A SHOW IN PORTLAND BUT DOESNT SEEM LIKE ITS GONNA HAPPEND..BUT STAY TUNED WE GOT ENUFF CLUBS MAYBE WE CAN ALL GET TOGETHER AND DO SUMTHIN,,IF NOT,,,THEN WE GOTTA HIT UP EVERY SHOW N SHINE AND BBQ'S


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 6 2010, 06:23 PM~16205279
> *hold on nephew who the hell is reading all this. no wonder why we go to picnics and hop instead of building show cars for shows
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

SO NO HOP RULES I GUESS THERE IS NO HOP


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

THERE BETTER BE A HOP,,WERE GONNA TRAVEL ALMOST 6 HOURS O THIS SHOW,,HOPEULLY THEY PICK A GOOD DATE ITS STILL O BE ANNOUNCED :angry:


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

> I THINK ALL U GUYS NEED TO CALM DOWN ITS ONLY DECEMBER!!AND TO MY MIDEWST PEPS U GUYS REALY NEED TO STOP BITCHING BECAUSE TORO HAS ALREADY CHANGED ONE DATE FOR THE MIDWEST. SO HE IS TRYING TO WORK WITH US.


x2 Thats what they do best. :0 Man i hope this tour happens,everyone is just mad because of there picnics and what not,it's cool that we have picnics and shit but we also need big shows just my 2 cents.
[/quote]
:uh: well when guys are willing to change the dates of their picnics so they dont land on same day of show it would be nice to have a fuckin idea of when to have it homie its called bein organized instead of waitnin to last minute. yea it would nice to have big shows again but these guys need to get their shit together and gets some dates in stone so people can plan ahead


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

IS THERE A 70'S CLASS?

ARE YOU GONNA MAKE A 70'S HARDTOP AND A 70'S VERT CLASS? YOU SHOULD?


AND IS THE DATE SET FOR VALLEJO?


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

This is great info. Thanks for helping make this happen. I may have to switch the wheels on my Elco just for this show.


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jan 6 2010, 09:41 PM~16209515
> *I THINK THEY MOVED IT TO SEATTLE HOMIE,,WE WERE HOPING FOR THE SAME THING,,WE WANTED A SHOW IN PORTLAND BUT DOESNT SEEM LIKE ITS GONNA HAPPEND..BUT STAY TUNED WE GOT ENUFF CLUBS MAYBE WE CAN ALL GET TOGETHER AND DO SUMTHIN,,IF NOT,,,THEN WE GOTTA HIT UP EVERY SHOW N SHINE AND BBQ'S
> *


THANKS HOMIE FOR THE INFO AND I HOPE THEY DO HAVE IT IN SEATTLE THAT WOULD BE COO :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Jan 6 2010, 07:56 PM~16207935
> *I see you.  LOl.  Ready for the Extreme Auto Fest again?
> *


 HELL YEAH!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

:0


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

hows the hop going to be. I hope better the lowrider mag. make it more competitive and have places and trophies. that would bring out more compaction.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> IS THERE A 70'S CLASS?
> 
> ARE YOU GONNA MAKE A 70'S HARDTOP AND A 70'S VERT CLASS? YOU SHOULD?
> AND IS THE DATE SET FOR VALLEJO?
> ...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Phillybagged63 (Sep 4, 2009)

nothing in the northeast


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

Shhhhheeeeoooow!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

more info to come soon....


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 14 2010, 12:05 AM~16285805
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: 


atomic


----------



## scooner (Jan 22, 2002)

Burnout competition :rofl:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 14 2010, 01:05 AM~16285805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like you guys are trying to make things happen. Hopefully all the info for the tour comes out before the start of the said start of the tour.


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Will there be a Special Interest category for Pedal Cars in Dallas?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 14 2010, 12:05 AM~16285805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)

pay per view???? mma???? wtf??


----------



## highlife_63 (Mar 8, 2009)

WERE DO YOU PRE-REG???


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by highlife_63_@Jan 14 2010, 03:49 PM~16291936
> *WERE DO YOU PRE-REG???
> *


x2


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> > IS THERE A 70'S CLASS?
> >
> > ARE YOU GONNA MAKE A 70'S HARDTOP AND A 70'S VERT CLASS? YOU SHOULD?
> > AND IS THE DATE SET FOR VALLEJO?
> > any answer guys?


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 23 2009, 08:31 PM~15760489
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010.  All dates will be announced soon.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 16 2010, 05:06 AM~16307890
> *
> *


read back two pages it is in the first cat. box and the second class over


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CadillacKidd_@Jan 14 2010, 12:37 PM~16289643
> *pay per view???? mma???? wtf??
> *


just trying to be differant....the main thing we all go for will still be there...THE CARS.....hopefully there is enough goingon for ALL the family to enjoy something like this....


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Can you have judges at the gate for the "models". Let the fine ones in but the keep the ugly-curveless ones in the parking lot


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 18 2010, 08:56 AM~16325079
> *just trying to be differant....the main thing we all go for will still be there...THE CARS.....hopefully there is enough goingon for ALL the family to enjoy something like this....
> *


i hope it goes cool.

you know i do Bouncin at the clubs in The city and everytime there is one of those parties them assholes that do MMa always act stupid. They wear extra smedium shirts, and they roided out, so when they drink 2 beers act like 6-7 beers.

then they get violent then they get LIT THE FUCK UP.



Either way BLVD KINGS WILL SUPPORT YOU TORO AND SHOW UP IN VALLEJO


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jan 18 2010, 10:47 AM~16325954
> *
> Can you have judges at the gate for the "models". Let the fine ones in but the keep the ugly-curveless ones in the parking lot
> 
> ...


AGREED AND THE ONES THAT SMELL LIKE ASS KEEP THEM AWAY

AND ALSO THE CONCEDED ONES THAT SWEAR WE GONNA PAY FOR THERE PICS WITH A BUNCH OF CAPTAIN ASS SECURITY DUDES AROUND :uh:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 18 2010, 01:08 PM~16327871
> *AGREED AND THE ONES THAT SMELL LIKE ASS KEEP THEM AWAY
> 
> AND ALSO THE CONCEDED ONES THAT SWEAR WE GONNA PAY FOR THERE PICS WITH A BUNCH OF CAPTAIN ASS SECURITY DUDES AROUND :uh:
> *


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

BLVD KINGS WILL SUPPORT YOU TORO AND SHOW UP IN VALLEJO
[/quo

thanks Tito.....I can't wait for the season to start...first show in San Diego March 21st........can't wait to see the Blvd Kings line up.........


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 18 2010, 03:08 PM~16327871
> *AGREED AND THE ONES THAT SMELL LIKE ASS KEEP THEM AWAY
> 
> AND ALSO THE CONCEDED ONES THAT SWEAR WE GONNA PAY FOR THERE PICS WITH A BUNCH OF CAPTAIN ASS SECURITY DUDES AROUND :uh:
> *


all that will be kept an eye out for bro......we want this to be a quality event and just cuz someone that has a girl that will flash doesn't mean they will be let in and charging for pics.....Quality over Quantity right? plus we have a few surprises up our sleeve....the shows are exclusive to DUB, Lowrider Mag, and Impalas Mag for coverage and we will be overseeing what comes through the door.....if you plan on attending and bringing girls to the show to "model" you need to get a hold of me and register for a "Press Pass"......Tito..you may have to give the final "stamp of approval" heheheheheh, what you think brother?  .......March 21st is around the corner....who's ready for a road trip?


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

more info will be posted as we get it.........thanks for everyone that has given us positive support.....


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 18 2010, 09:34 PM~16328118
> *more info will be posted as we get it.........thanks for everyone that has given us positive support.....
> *











These are just the first 4 shows right?Are the other ones still happening K.C. dallas?


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 18 2010, 01:33 PM~16328105
> *all that will be kept an eye out for bro......we want this to be a quality event and just cuz someone that has a girl that will flash doesn't mean they will be let in and charging for pics.....Quality over Quantity right? plus we have a few surprises up our sleeve....the shows are exclusive to DUB, Lowrider Mag, and Impalas Mag for coverage and we will be overseeing what comes through the door.....if you plan on attending and bringing girls to the show to "model" you need to get a hold of me and register for a "Press Pass"......Tito..you may have to give the final "stamp of approval" heheheheheh, what you think brother?   .......March 21st is around the corner....who's ready for a road trip?
> *


So true!!!


----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 18 2010, 07:56 AM~16325079
> *just trying to be differant....the main thing we all go for will still be there...THE CARS.....hopefully there is enough goingon for ALL the family to enjoy something like this....
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 18 2010, 02:28 PM~16328050
> *BLVD KINGS WILL SUPPORT YOU TORO AND SHOW UP IN VALLEJO
> [/quo
> 
> ...


no problem we are discussing to possibly have all 3 chapters at the Vallejo show.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 24 2009, 09:45 AM~16077348
> *here is the latest info....can't wait for the start of the tour...props to Lowrider Magazine and ODB Productions for putting together something for all of us to enjoy........as more info is confirmed, it will be posted up....thank you to everyone for their patience.....
> 2010 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOWS
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

Hydraulic competitions or exhibitions? Just curious....


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

ill be in San diego


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

vallejo will be a mandatory LUXURIOUS event :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Jan 19 2010, 11:22 AM~16338276
> *Hydraulic competitions or exhibitions?  Just curious....
> *


it will be competition...no exhibition.....as soon as I get more info on the classes and payouts, I'll post them up.....


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

> *it will be competition...no exhibition.....as soon as I get more info on the classes and payouts, I'll post them up.....*


Thanks for the update.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Jan 19 2010, 11:32 PM~16347257
> *Thanks for the update.
> *


no problem pumps....I should have more info soon......


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

just got off the phone with Brett Kopitz......if you have any hop questions, you can email him.... [email protected]


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 20 2010, 09:07 PM~16356381
> *just got off the phone with Brett Kopitz......if you have any hop questions, you can email him.... [email protected]
> *



So Brett has all of the Hop info??? Pay outs and classes? Just curious, I'm ready to do some traveling for my team, need all the info I can get so I can plan for these dates!


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

any updates for the vallejo show? :biggrin:


----------



## LRMhopjudge2004 (Jun 22, 2004)

There will be a hop competiton with payouts open to all. The rules will be finalized soon. There will be some changes for the hoppers but pretty much the same for dancers. Input is welcome like always. 
b


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

Brett, Is the "competition" just for the Experience shows or is that for the LRM magazine shows also.... Are we competing to get to Vegas like back in the day.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Jan 20 2010, 11:19 PM~16359218
> *any updates for the vallejo show? :biggrin:
> *


should be August 22nd.....we'll have another flyer out with the rest of the shows and individual flyers for earch show soon as well.....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 21 2010, 08:36 AM~16362104
> *should be August 22nd.....we'll have another flyer out with the rest of the shows and individual flyers for earch show soon as well.....
> *


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

so is there a pre-reg yet?


----------



## LRMhopjudge2004 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Jan 21 2010, 06:52 AM~16361785
> *Brett, Is the "competition" just for the Experience shows or is that for the LRM magazine shows also.... Are we competing to get to Vegas like back in the day.
> *



Whats up Travis. The competition is just for the experience shows. the Lowrider Events shows including Vegas are still invite only. Vehicles invited will include cars that performed well at experience shows.
b


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

How do we get info on the SD show in March? Registration form? :dunno:


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

> *Whats up Travis. The competition is just for the experience shows. the Lowrider Events shows including Vegas are still invite only. Vehicles invited will include cars that performed well at experience shows.
> b *


Sounds Good. 

Gotta new dancer in the process......done with all the blazers! :biggrin:


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Jan 21 2010, 10:06 AM~16363380
> *How do we get info on the SD show in March? Registration form?  :dunno:
> *


x2   :biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

IS THERE ANY UPDATES FOR THE SHOW IN PORTLAND OR IN SEATTLE ??????


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Jan 20 2010, 11:54 PM~16358895
> *So Brett has all of the Hop info??? Pay outs and classes? Just curious, I'm ready to do some traveling for my team, need all the info I can get so I can plan for these dates!
> *



sounds like team cce is hitting the road... im there!!!!!!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Jan 21 2010, 12:06 PM~16363380
> *How do we get info on the SD show in March? Registration form?  :dunno:
> *


it'll be up on the website soon bro.....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Jan 21 2010, 03:03 PM~16365176
> *IS THERE ANY UPDATES FOR THE SHOW IN PORTLAND OR IN SEATTLE ??????
> *


as soon as I get the info I'll post it up.....


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 21 2010, 07:36 AM~16362104
> *should be August 22nd.....we'll have another flyer out with the rest of the shows and individual flyers for earch show soon as well.....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lo4showdime (Jan 3, 2008)

WHEN ARE YOU POSTING REG. FORMS FOR PHX, OR ARE THEY COMING IN THE MAGAZINE OR????...


----------



## madmonte (Jan 21, 2010)

cant wait to find out the date for kcmo, ready to twist it up!!


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

WHERE CAN I FIND THE PRE-REGISTRATION FORM FOR THE CHICAGO?


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Jan 23 2010, 03:50 PM~16386891
> *WHERE CAN I FIND THE PRE-REGISTRATION FORM FOR THE CHICAGO?
> *


x2


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo4showdime_@Jan 22 2010, 09:21 PM~16381454
> * WHEN ARE YOU POSTING REG. FORMS FOR PHX, OR ARE THEY COMING IN THE MAGAZINE OR????...
> *


Phx is part of lrm's official tour, not this one. Download prereg from lrm site.


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 21 2010, 08:36 AM~16362104
> *should be August 22nd.....we'll have another flyer out with the rest of the shows and individual flyers for earch show soon as well.....
> *


  :rimshot:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

Bam! Lowrider experience tour app!










myspace.com/impalasmagazine


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

myspace.com/impalasmagazine


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Jan 23 2010, 04:50 PM~16386891
> *WHERE CAN I FIND THE PRE-REGISTRATION FORM FOR THE CHICAGO?
> *


LOWRIDERMAG.COM :uh:


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 23 2009, 08:31 PM~15760489
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010.  All dates will be announced soon.
> ...



BUT I SEE OSO ALREADY BEAT ME TOO IT!! LOL


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 21 2010, 09:35 PM~16369003
> *as soon as I get the info I'll post it up.....
> *


Any word yet on Indy?


----------



## LRMhopjudge2004 (Jun 22, 2004)

Below are the hop rules for the Lowrider Experience shows. The lowrider Magazine (events) shows are still invite only. Anyone can enter at the Experience shows. I will post below and they should be up soon at WWW.ODBEntertainment.com.
We have added a new class we are very excited about for very clean show quality hoppers, scores will be half show points and half hop performance. Highest combined score wins. 


Classes are
Single Pump Car $500 1st $250 2nd $100 3rd
Single Pump Truck $500 1st $250 2nd $100 3rd
Radical Hop $750 1st $250 2nd $100 3rd
Street Dance $500 1st $250 2nd $100 3rd
Radical Dance $750 1st $250 2nd $100 3rd

*Show Hop $500 Winner take all*




Car & Truck Hop & Dance General & Safety Rules


1.	Registration: All entries must completely and accurately fill-out registration forms and pay fees at designated area. Registration for all shows is done on the morning of the event starting at 8AM. Registration closes one hour before the published show opening time. Providing false or inaccurate information will be grounds for disqualification and or forfeiture of prize money.
2.	Failure to comply with a judge’s request at any time is unsportsmanlike conduct and grounds for disqualification. Unsportsmanlike conduct by entrant or any member of his crew in the registration, pit, staging area, show grounds or hopping arena is grounds for disqualification of contestant from that show and up to two (2) following shows and entrant forfeits prize (if any) from that show. Unsportsmanlike conduct deemed as "cheating" by the judges shall be grounds for disqualification for up to two (2) additional shows, for a total of four shows. 
3.	All vehicles must “hop”. If vehicle gets stuck the round is over and no score will be given
4.	Vehicle’s hop height will be judged from the bottom of its measured front tire. Vehicles will be measured on their highest jump only, not on the combination of jump and pulling of counter weight or any other mechanical device/trick. Vehicles must pivot on back wheels and came back down from by gravity. No devices or people to bounce or push the vehicle back down will be allowed. No double switching.

5.	Inspection teams and hopping officials/judges’ decisions are made in their sole discretion and are final with respect to all matters relating to the Competition and these rules. Judges, and if applicable, Fire Marshall shall also have final judgment on all safety issues, even if not stated in these Rules. Rules are subject to modification at discretion of the judges for safety reasons or to preserve the integrity of the Competition. By entering the Competition, entrant agrees to be bound by these Rules and the decisions of the judges. Entrants are not permitted to protest any decision of official/judges.
6.	Cars must be complete with all factory parts securely fastened, straight and unaltered including, body and quarter panels, floors, roll pans, (Radical Dance exempt) fenders, bumpers, grille, headlights, hood, trunk, doors, seats, etc. Rear seat and roof are optional. All vehicles must be professionally painted (no primer or spray can paint). Plexi-glass windows and headlights, of suitable thickness, are acceptable replacement. A judge may issue a warning for any of these violations. Judge may stop round if any parts fall off vehicle (i.e.; bumpers).
7.	Only entry vehicle is allowed in pit area. Registration closes one hour before the published gate opening time. No unauthorized videotaping allowed in competition area, and it will NOT be used for competition purposes.
8.	A vehicle may hop in only one class and cannot hop and show.
9.	All vehicles must have gas cap in place and tightened. Officials can disqualify a vehicle at any time for safety reasons, including but not limited to fuel or excessive oil leakage or a broken hose spraying oil upwards. Vehicles are allowed to use a secured fuel cell.
10.	Rolling hopping outside the competition area before, during or after the event shall disqualify contestant from that show and the following two (2) shows and entrant will forfeit prize (if any) from that show.
11.	Vehicles must also have a complete operating OEM or larger cubic inch replacement engine (No aluminum engines allowed unless OE in that year and model), radiator, water pump, hoses, fan, transmission, rear end and operating brakes (“safety” reasons) except for radical dance classes. Engine mounts may be made of solid steel. 
12.	All vehicles must hop on 13- or 14-inch steel wire wheels-no mixed sizes. Wheels that are 15 inch or larger are not permitted. Maximum tire size: 205/75x14 radial or bias-ply, which must have manufacturer marking of actual tire size on the sidewall. No mixed sizes, or cross-reference replacements allowed period except for 5.20 or 5.60 only. All four tires must be same-size radial ply or bias ply, no mixed plys. Maximum tire height is 27 ½ -inches. Maximum difference between front and back tire height is ½ inch. Tire measurements may be taken at inspection, in pit or after event. No re-capped or “homemade tires”. Tires must have original manufacture markings and part numbers. Same tire brand recommended for all 4 tires.
13.	For the front - accumulator type pumps are allowed. Air or other gases in pump tanks are allowed. No other such accumulator devices are allowed. No compressed air or gas bottles / tanks allowed in vehicles.
14.	Under-hood batteries must be secured.
15.	All vehicles must be driven into the hopping arena by the engine’s power (unless prohibited by facility) except for radical dance classes. Pushing in, or using any other means such as the starter motor, disqualifies the cars round. After round, car can be pushed out if not operable.
16.	Only the switchman and ground man are allowed entrance with vehicle to hopping arena. Vehicle owner is responsible and may be disqualified if more than two (2) persons enter with vehicle. All adjustments must be made prior to entering arena (except for connecting ground). Disconnect must be accessible with trunk closed. Trunk must remain closed during round and ground man must stay near vehicle ground connection and not interfere with judging of vehicle, except for emergencies.
17.	To begin round, switchman must tell judges “Ready!” Any car movement after that starts round. Once judge calls “time” round is over.
18.	Switchman must stand outside the car with door closed and have hopping cord with switch in all hopping classes. No remote control devices or capacitors allowed. 
19. Once an entrant’s name and number has been called, entrant has two (2) minutes to answer the call and start hopping. Failure to start hopping within two (2) minutes of the call may result in a disqualification from the round. An official timekeeper who shall be appointed by the Head Judge shall do timing. 
20.	Prior to commencement of a round, a secondary inspection may take place in the arena. In addition, the judges may require an inspection after the competition has ended. No competing vehicle is allowed to leave the venue prior to Judges’ approval.
21.	The winner in all classes (and the person who receives the prize money) is the vehicle owner or person’s name on entry form, not the switchman.
22.	No four-wheel-drive car or truck hoppers allowed.
23.	Truck frame and or suspension or open box classifies vehicle as a truck.
24.	No other modifications or alterations to vehicle or setup are allowed except those specifically covered in these rules! 
25.	Competitors will be allowed to purchase only two (2) extra hop wristbands.
26.	These Car & Truck Hop & Dance General & Safety Rules may be modified, as deemed necessary by the judges (or Fire Marshals) in order to maintain the safety and integrity of the competition. 
27.	At the discretion of the judges, violation of any rules herein may be cause for disqualification for any prize, expulsion from current event and/or a ban on future events. 
28.	One (1) entry makes a class. If there are two (2) or fewer entries in a class, an aggressive effort is expected. “Sandbagging” or “Potato Chipping” will not be tolerated and may result in future sanctions or disqualifications. 
29.	Prizes: A First, Second and Third Prize will be awarded in each class in the amount of $500.00, $250 and $100 respectively Classes are as follows: Single Pump Car Hop, Single Pump Truck Hop, Street Dance. 
30.	Prizes: A First, Second and Third Prize will be awarded in each class in the amount of $750.00, $250 and $100 respectively Classes are as follows: Radical Hop, Radical Dance. 
31.	Prizes: Show/Hop Class winner take all $500. 

32. In the event of a tie, contestants will split the prize; there will be no “Hop-offs”. For example, if two competitors tie for First, they will split first and second prize and Third Prize goes to the next competitor. If two competitors tie for Third, they split Third Place. No more than $850 will be awarded in each class Single Pump Car/Truck and Street Dance. No more than $1100 will be awarded in each class Radical Hop and Radical Dance. 

33.	Judges will have final discretion in what class a vehicles is placed. Example single pump vehicles with excessive modification or circus looking may be placed in the radical class. 

Hopping Rules


The following rules apply to Single-Pump Car & Single-Pump Truck Hop Classes.

1.	The Car & Truck Hop & Dance General & Safety Rules are incorporated by reference herein. By entering this Contest, entrant agrees to be bound by these rules and the decisions of the judges.
2.	Car’s hop height will be judged from the bottom of its measured front tire.
3.	A Vehicle with one pump to the front may be considered a single-pump; Truck frame and or suspension or open box classifies vehicle as a truck.

4.	Two pumps to the rear in either class; no extra pumps allowed. All pumps must be visible and accessible for inspection. 
5.	Entire hydraulic setup including batteries must be inside the trunk or no higher than a car trunk for station wagons (no higher than the bottom of rear quarter windows) & no higher than top of bed or tail gate.
6. All batteries must be visible, and securely attached. Vehicle must have emergency battery kill device. Vise grips not allowed.
7.	Front suspension limiting devices recommended (cable, chain, strap, etc.).
8.	All cars must have the original or larger cubic inch engine and transmission (V8, 6) or direct replacement for that year and model. Bring DMV verification if unique. No aluminum engines allowed unless OE in that year and model.
9.	Trunks must be able to be opened quickly when necessary. Judges may inspect vehicle again at any time before, during or after the competition.







Radical Hop Class

The following rules apply to the Radical Hop Class:

1.	The Car & Truck Hop & Dance General & Safety Rules are incorporated by reference herein. By entering this Contest, entrant agrees to be bound by these rules and the decisions of the judges
2.	Vehicle’s hop height will be judged from the bottom of its measured front tire. 
3.	Any vehicle in Single Pump class, that does not pass inspection in their specific class, causing them to be placed in radical class, must comply with all rules in the radical class.
4.	Only one (1) switch may be used during round. Rear suspension height may not be adjusted after round begins.
5.	Entire hydraulic setup including batteries must be inside the trunk or no higher than a car trunk for station wagons.
6.	All batteries must be contained within the volume of the bed or trunk, visible and securely attached.. Vehicle must have emergency battery kill device. Vise grips not allowed.
7.	The suspension (set-up) components will have NO Limitations.. Some General & Safety Rules may not apply (i.e.; cut floors for clearance).
8.	All vehicles must have the original engine and transmission (V8, V6, 6, 4) or larger cubic inch replacement for that year and model. Bring DMV verification if unique. No aluminum engines allowed unless OE in that year and model.
9.	Vehicles must be complete with all factory parts securely fastened, straight and unaltered including, body and quarter panels, fenders, bumpers, grille, headlights, roll pans, hood, trunk, doors, seats, etc. Front fenders may be trimmed 2 inches for tire clearance. Rear seat is optional. Some modification may be allowed to accommodate suspension at judge’s discretion.





Car Dancing & Truck Dancing

The following rules apply to the Car & Truck Street Dancing Class: 

Definitions:
Street: The car or truck must be complete including an original body (front wheel wells optional), frame, complete operating engine, interior, floor and trunk/bed pans, dashboard, front seat (rear seat optional) and a maximum of four (4) pumps. Batteries must be no higher than a car trunk for station wagons, no higher than the bottom of rear quarter windows & no higher than top of bed or tail gate for trucks. There are no other limitations or restrictions on the vehicle or its setup and suspension in this class. 
Radical: No limitations on setup, body or engine. 

1.	The Car & Truck Hop & Dance General & Safety Rules are incorporated by reference herein, except the tire rules do not apply. By entering this Contest, entrant agrees to be bound by these rules and the decisions of the judges. 
2.	There will be only one round of Street Dancing.
3.	Vehicles will be judged on speed, height, rhythm, switch control, and overall performance, while performing a series of five (5) required moves: “kick” (hop) the front; “kick” (hop) the back; side-to-side, front-to-back (seesaw) and “pancake” (bunny hop). Judging will be made by a team of three judges, using a 1- to 10-point system (10 being best). Total of judge's points determines score for the round (30 points being best.). 
4.	For safety, exposed cylinders must be chained or enclosed with steel at least 1/4-inch thick.
5.	Switchman must stand outside the vehicle with door closed and have a hopping cord with switch panel (multiple switches). No capacitors or remote-activated devices allowed.
6.	All street class vehicles must be driven into the arena (unless prohibited by facility), pushing in disqualifies the vehicles round. After round, vehicle can be pushed out if inoperable.
7.	Each round must consist of 75 seconds of continued suspension motion to qualify. Judges stopping clock for safety does not disqualify vehicle. If a vehicle breaks down within the 75 seconds of performing, contestant will be penalized ten (10) points from the round.
8.	If ground comes unhooked during competition, it may be re-connected with a minimum deduction. It will be judges’ discretion on length of time allowed to re-connect ground. 
9.	If a vehicle blows fitting, breaks a hose or springs a leak, it “may” be disqualified from round for “safety” reasons. Vehicle disqualified for “safety” reasons will be penalized ten (10) points from the round. 
10.	Cylinder and suspension leashes recommended.
11.	Accumulator type pumps are allowed. Air or other gases in pump tanks are allowed. No other such accumulator devices are allowed. No compressed air or gas bottles / tanks allowed in vehicles. Judges and or Fire Marshals have final judgment on all safety issues.



Show Hop

The following rules apply to the Show Hop Class: 

Definitions:
Show hop is intended for vehicles built to hop with show quality modifications and craftsmanship in mind, Including custom paint, interior, motor, plating, Stereo etc. Vehicles should be mild custom or above as defined in the Show Exhibition and Safety Rules.

1.	The Car & Truck Hop & Dance General & Safety Rules are incorporated by reference herein. By entering this Contest, entrant agrees to be bound by these rules and the decisions of the inspection teams, hopping officials and judges. Entrants may not protest any decision of the inspection teams, hopping officials or judges.
2.	All Safety related general rules will be strictly enforced.
3.	There are no limitation on set up and suspension
4.	Vehicles must have minimal advertising (example no large stickers, banners etc)
5.	Judges have final determination if a vehicle should compete in this category.
6.	Vehicles will be scored on their highest hop, no getting stuck.
7.	This is a “winner takes all” class with the prize being $500 and a first place plaque.
8.	Vehicles score will have 2 components show score and hop score. Competitor with highest overall combination of those 2 scores wins.
9.	Show score based on show rules and guidelines judged buy a show judge and scored 0-100 points with 100 being best. 
10.	hop score based on highest hop 1 point per inch. 
11.	For example, a vehicle that receives 50 show points and hops 65” would have a score of 50+65 for a total of 115 points. The vehicle with the highest combined score wins and may not have hopped the highest.


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## MR. DIZZY (Sep 22, 2008)

Is Albuquerque N.M show going to happen for sure?? Because I remember that Lowrider Mag. pulled Albuquerque out of a sanctioned show several years ago.


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Beer Run Bobby_@Jan 25 2010, 09:12 PM~16410985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


KOOL SAN DIEGO SHOULD BE KICK ASS  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THANKS FOR PUTTING ON A SHOW THERE


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

SAN DIEGO


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

will this sho qualify u for vegas????


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

Thanks for the hop/dance info Brett.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LRMhopjudge2004_@Jan 26 2010, 10:13 AM~16416085
> *Below are the hop rules for the Lowrider Experience shows. The lowrider Magazine (events) shows are still invite only. Anyone can enter at the Experience shows. I will post below and they should be up soon at WWW.ODBEntertainment.com.
> We have added a new class we are very excited about for very clean show quality hoppers, scores will be half show points and half hop performance. Highest combined score wins.
> Classes are
> ...


this should be good uffin:


----------



## LRMhopjudge2004 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Jan 27 2010, 08:59 PM~16435761
> *Thanks for the hop/dance info Brett.
> *


 Maybe we will see the new dancer in Chi....


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> Any word yet on Indy?
> [/b]


x2.....

sup G,good luck to your colts


----------



## tlrepresenta (Feb 9, 2006)

Is there a date set yet for DALLAS? I heard it was but can we get something posted?


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 21 2010, 08:36 AM~16362104
> *should be August 22nd.....we'll have another flyer out with the rest of the shows and individual flyers for earch show soon as well.....
> *


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Jan 28 2010, 04:27 PM~16442093
> *x2.....
> 
> sup G,good luck to your colts
> *


Thanks playboy. I was hoping it would have been the Vike's vs the Colts!!!


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 21 2010, 07:35 PM~16369003
> *as soon as I get the info I'll post it up.....
> *


x10


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> Thanks playboy. I was hoping it would have been the Vike's vs the Colts!!!
> [/b]


that was what I wanted but aways next year


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

The show hop cat. is the best thing thats happen in the hop com. in a long time :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Beer Run Bobby_@Jan 25 2010, 09:12 PM~16410985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anyone know where to send reg forms to!!!!!!!


----------



## liljoefromkc (Oct 28, 2009)

is the kansas city,mo show still to be announced?please lmk update would be appreciated.thanks in advance


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tlrepresenta_@Feb 1 2010, 09:57 PM~16484080
> *Is there a date set yet for DALLAS? I heard it was but can we get something posted?
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@Feb 3 2010, 07:14 PM~16504077
> *
> *


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Feb 2 2010, 09:06 AM~16487493
> *x10
> *


X1000


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Feb 3 2010, 10:14 PM~16506762
> *X1000
> *


x1000


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Feb 4 2010, 01:08 AM~16503292
> *is the kansas city,mo show still to be announced?please lmk update would be appreciated.thanks in advance
> *


yes it's still suppossed to go down.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

any new info on the KC MO Show


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

_*whats going on with SEATTLE????*_


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*I got this in the mail today *


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 6 2010, 12:43 PM~16532108
> *I got this in the mail today
> 
> 
> ...


ME TOO, DOES ANYBODY KNOWS IF THEY HAVE EURO CATEGORY ON THE ODB SHOWS OR IS THE SAME AS LOWRIDER MAGAZINE AND WHAT R THE CASH PRIZES OR WHICH CATEGORIES R GOING TO GET SWEEPSTAKES? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Feb 3 2010, 07:08 PM~16503292
> *is the kansas city,mo show still to be announced?please lmk update would be appreciated.thanks in advance
> *


as soon as I get more info, I'll post it up immediately...thanks for your patience....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowri64_@Feb 6 2010, 06:07 PM~16533787
> *ME TOO, DOES ANYBODY KNOWS IF THEY HAVE EURO CATEGORY ON THE ODB SHOWS OR IS THE SAME AS LOWRIDER MAGAZINE AND WHAT R THE CASH PRIZES OR WHICH CATEGORIES R GOING TO GET SWEEPSTAKES? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Yes, there is a category for Euro....I'm not 100 % sure, but I think the payout is $500 for Best Euro.....I will double check and post it up.....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 6 2010, 01:19 PM~16531924
> *whats going on with SEATTLE????
> *


trying to finalize stuff brother.......I will post up the complete info as soon as it's available......I plan on going to this one so I'm anxious too...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

more info to come soon....


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 6 2010, 12:43 PM~16532108
> *I got this in the mail today
> 
> 
> ...


Same here


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

INDY,INDY,INDY, INDY..... :biggrin:


----------



## datdude-oc (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Feb 6 2010, 09:04 PM~16534174
> *INDY,INDY,INDY, INDY..... :biggrin:
> *


x2 when is the date


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 6 2010, 05:56 PM~16534128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 6 2010, 05:54 PM~16534112
> *Yes, there is a category for Euro....I'm not 100 % sure, but I think the payout is $500 for Best Euro.....I will double check and post it up.....
> *


OK,LET ME KNOW TORO THANKS.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Feb 3 2010, 03:12 PM~16501311
> *anyone know where to send reg forms to!!!!!!!
> *


*ODB Productions
Attention: Yolanda Montiel
P.O. Box 914
Fontana , CA 92334
Phone: 714-512-9009*


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 6 2010, 04:55 PM~16534119
> *trying to finalize stuff brother.......I will post up the complete info as soon as it's available......I plan on going to this one so I'm anxious too...
> *


----------



## Kustom 401K (Dec 7, 2009)

i need a form>>>>>>


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kustom 401K_@Feb 8 2010, 12:51 AM~16544343
> *i need a form>>>>>>
> *


 Me too. How do / can I get a form? Thanks.


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

*What does ODB stand for?*


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kustom 401K_@Feb 7 2010, 10:51 PM~16544343
> *i need a form>>>>>>
> *


you can download the reg form at www.odbentertainment.com


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

I cant wait! Please post updates. thanks


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

got this email today from LOWRIDER

2010 LowRider Event Tour Dates:

· March 7th - Phoenix, AZ

· June 6th- San Bernardino, CA

· July 11th - Denver, CO

· Oct 10th - Las Vegas, NV



Planning to attend any of the Sanctioned?



2010 LowRider Experience Show Dates –Sanctioned Shows produced by ODB Productions

· March 21st - San Diego, CA

· April 11th - Tampa, FL

· May 2nd – Albuquerque, NM

· May 30 – Chicago, IL

no north cali shows :angry:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

t.t.t :biggrin:


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

News, on Seattle show please...DATE/LOCATION!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 9 2010, 02:03 AM~16555853
> *you can download the reg form at www.odbentertainment.com
> *


 Thanks.


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 6 2010, 05:56 PM~16534128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOT OUR REGISTRATIONS IN THIS WEEK...MEMBERS ONLY CC..SAN DIEGO...WILL BE THERE.... :0


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## liljoefromkc (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 6 2010, 05:53 PM~16534101
> *as soon as I get more info, I'll post it up immediately...thanks for your patience....
> *


coo please lmk


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Feb 11 2010, 10:49 PM~16589026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


INDIVIDUALS C.C. IS READY FOR THIS 'MO-FO' !!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Feb 11 2010, 09:49 PM~16589026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

it's coming up soon...less than a month away.....who's ready to caravan from Northern Cali?


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

News, on Seattle show please...DATE/LOCATION!!!


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Feb 14 2010, 11:08 AM~16609179
> *News, on Seattle show please...DATE/LOCATION!!!
> *


 :x:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

it's coming up ...should we start the countdown?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

*Any online reg forms?*


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Dam still no info on the KC show....is it even going to happen?


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 15 2010, 01:20 PM~16619006
> *it's coming up ...should we start the countdown?
> 
> 
> ...


*Can't wait for this! 

Let the show season begin! :biggrin: *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 15 2010, 11:03 PM~16624816
> *Any online reg forms?
> *


*you can download the reg form at www.odbentertainment.com*


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 16 2010, 04:01 AM~16626590
> *you can download the reg form at www.odbentertainment.com
> *


thats a non working site


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

sorry ass lowrider don't come to houston anymore
we gave thoes fools da boot


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

time to start making plans for the first 2 shows of the Lowrider Experience


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

so no NW shows im guessing :dunno:


----------



## GICruiser (May 8, 2002)

Hey Toro is there gonna be mma fighting for the chicago show? I told my coach about it and would like to see about getting some of his fighters in the bouts.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 16 2010, 11:09 PM~16635829
> *so no NW shows im guessing :dunno:
> *


still working on it bro...I don't want to put dates or venues out there and then for some reason they change...as soon as I get the confirmed information I'll make sure to post it up...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 16 2010, 09:19 PM~16634184
> *time to start making plans for the first 2 shows of the Lowrider Experience
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Feb 16 2010, 02:56 AM~16626083
> *Dam still no info on the KC show....is it even going to happen?*





> *
> *


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

anybody know where i should stay at for the Tampa show?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Feb 16 2010, 07:40 AM~16627108
> *sorry ass lowrider don't come to houston anymore
> we gave thoes fools da boot
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THA_R_O_C88 (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(ENVIUS @ Feb 16 2010, 02:56 AM) 
Dam still no info on the KC show....is it even going to happen?
 

X2 :angry:


----------



## IBuiltMine (Nov 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 16 2010, 10:19 PM~16634184
> *time to start making plans for the first 2 shows of the Lowrider Experience
> 
> 
> ...



So is there a pre-reg for Tampa? The site just shows the rules for the hop, no form to download.


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

Dam still no info on the KC show....is it even going to happen?
x30,000,000 :angry:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Feb 17 2010, 08:26 PM~16643888
> *Dam still no info on the KC show....is it even going to happen?
> x30,000,000 :angry:
> *



they seem to be ignoring us on the KC comments...maybe we should call this Kemper Arena and see if they even have anything going on with them....


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

How much is entrance for spectators? What time do doors open?


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Feb 18 2010, 01:21 AM~16648650
> *they seem to be ignoring us on the KC comments...maybe we should call this Kemper Arena and see if they even have anything going on with them....
> *


not ignoring the question bro....like I had mentioned before, its still in the works, please have a little patience, its not easy throwing 1 MAJOR show together, let alone 10....as soon as I get the info, I will post it up.....thanks for hanging in there guys and gals, and lets hope for the best....


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

www.thelowriderexperience.com/carentry.pdf

this is the website for registration forms.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 20 2010, 10:30 AM~16669961
> *not ignoring the question bro....like I had mentioned before, its still in the works, please have a little patience, its not easy throwing 1 MAJOR show together, let alone 10....as soon as I get the info, I will post it up.....thanks for hanging in there guys and gals, and lets hope for the best....
> *




fuck da we want answer now :biggrin: 




take a break TORO


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 20 2010, 06:57 PM~16673094
> *fuck da we want answer now  :biggrin:
> take a break TORO
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 20 2010, 07:57 PM~16673094
> *fuck da we want answer now  :biggrin:
> take a break TORO
> *


ya sabes Jess...en chingo....I can move around a lot faster now...aint no holding me back...hehehehe......  ....man you gotta come by the pad and Q it up...I can still eat... :biggrin:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 16 2010, 08:19 PM~16634184
> *time to start making plans for the first 2 shows of the Lowrider Experience
> 
> 
> ...


*how much is the entrence??? for San Diego*


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 20 2010, 05:30 PM~16669961
> *not ignoring the question bro....like I had mentioned before, its still in the works, please have a little patience, its not easy throwing 1 MAJOR show together, let alone 10....as soon as I get the info, I will post it up.....thanks for hanging in there guys and gals, and lets hope for the best....
> *


don't trip bro,but if you do have the K C show i think it will be big,we've needed something in K C for a long time now.  Majestics will be in the house for sure. :biggrin:


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 23 2010, 12:57 AM~16696172
> *don't trip bro,but if you do have the K C show i think it will be big,we've needed something in K C for a long time now.  Majestics will be in the house for sure. :biggrin:
> *



as will TRUESTYLE :biggrin:


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@Feb 20 2010, 12:59 AM~16668776
> *How much is entrance for spectators? What time do doors open?
> *


Does anyone know???????


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

Nothing in or near New York City???


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Feb 24 2010, 06:58 PM~16714174
> *Nothing in or near New York City???
> 
> 
> *



there never is lol


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

There's always a first for everything....


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@Feb 24 2010, 03:52 PM~16714112
> *Does anyone know???????
> *


Anybody know how much spectator entrance fee is and what time doors open??????


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@Feb 27 2010, 04:46 AM~16740338
> *Anybody know how much spectator entrance fee is and what time doors open??????
> *


I'll get the info bro and post it up


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

Whats good with the any INFO. on the Seattle show...is it still going down/CANCELLED


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

So the tour starts on March 21st...tomorrow is March 1st and all the dates are still not finalized? whats up with that?


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

WHATS UP WITH THE SEATTLE SHOW ANY INFO ON A DATE YET!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OR IS THERE NOT GOING TO BE A SHOW


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

still working on more tour dates....the kickoff is around the corner and as more info is confirmed, it will be posted.....


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

come to portland or seattle the NW has some hot shit


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Mar 2 2010, 04:06 AM~16767277
> *come to portland or seattle the NW has some hot shit
> *


x2


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

**The deadline for pre-registration for the tour stop in San Diego on March 21, 2010 has been extended to March 15, 2010 to allow entries more time to submit their pre-registration forms** 

Yolanda can be contacted if registration forms are needed to mailed out to you at 714-512-9009...

All car clubs or solo riders that have questions regarding the car show on March 21, 2010 and what can be brought into the showgrounds (ice chests, drinks, food) can contact Jose Romero at 619-788-8449....

Anyone moving into the facility on saturday March 20, 2010 will be allowed to bring in ice chests with plastic water and sodas in water bottles, food and snacks will be allowed but no BBQ pits.....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Mar 1 2010, 11:42 PM~16767832
> *x2
> *


I can't wait to get out there again...Grumpy and the crew were awesome hosts for the Moses Lake Show last year...I'll see everyone up there soon...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

****the move in for the San Diego kick off show will be Saturday March 20, 2010 from 10:00 am to 4:00 pm****


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Ive heard July 25th is the date for the KC Show..is this true?


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 7 2010, 08:31 PM~16823355
> *Ive heard July 25th is the date for the KC Show..is this true?
> *


i heard that date for indy :uh: what ever the dates are i think for a good turnout at least give participants a months notice at the least to lock in travel, hotels, vacation time, and etc. i want to go to indy and still no date i hope we get a date soon so i can take care of some of the things i just mentioned


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

Is it true that the Seattle show is June 27th? Same day as the much publicised Lowcos show in Moses Lake. If so have a great show but I'll be in Moses Lake giving my support to a local club that has kept the NW busy puttin on shows for all of us. I hope this is just a rumor...


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

I too hope it is not true and not on the same day as lowcos


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

If LRM shows up in Seattle same day as the Lowcos show then LRM is gonna be missing out on ALOT of money. I know for a fact that almost everyone wants to support both shows but if it comes down to it I am gonna have to support our local Lowcos show. Hopefully LRM can switch there date, id love to be there.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

x2 Majestics will be at Moses cruising


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 8 2010, 09:59 PM~16833356
> *If LRM shows up in Seattle same day as the Lowcos show then LRM is gonna be missing out on ALOT of money. I know for a fact that almost everyone wants to support both shows but if it comes down to it I am gonna have to support our local Lowcos show. Hopefully LRM can switch there date, id love to be there.
> *


i have feeling there will be alot of donks there.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro+Mar 8 2010, 12:30 PM~16827592-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:dunno:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

When is tha Dallas Texas show


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## liljoefromkc (Oct 28, 2009)

any updates for the kc show.and ne of the others for that matter


----------



## VEGASPHIL (Jun 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 8 2010, 10:30 AM~16827592
> *
> *


What up Toro! Good seeing you at the show Sunday! Sent the pre reg's in today!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Mar 9 2010, 03:47 PM~16840720
> *any updates for the kc show.and ne of the others for that matter
> *


not yet....just trying to get San Diego situated for a GREAT start...as soon as I know more I will post it up....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 1 2010, 11:50 PM~16767963
> ***The deadline for pre-registration for the tour stop in San Diego on March 21, 2010 has been extended to March 15, 2010 to allow entries more time to submit their pre-registration forms**
> 
> Yolanda can be contacted if registration forms are needed to mailed out to you at 714-512-9009...
> ...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 9 2010, 09:00 PM~16843322
> *not yet....just trying to get San Diego situated for a GREAT start...as soon as I know more I will post it up....
> *


so the lrm website is wrong? We really dont want to be a month from the show and then the date is finalized....


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 9 2010, 09:17 PM~16845066
> *so the lrm website is wrong? We really dont want to be a month from the show and then the date is finalized....
> *


x2


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

TTT


----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)

hello everybody


any more info on the sound off part for Chicago?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*if you are not pre-reg , can you show up on sunday , 6:00 a:m ??*


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TeamD.O.A BigJoker_@Mar 12 2010, 06:27 AM~16868226
> *hello everybody
> any more info on the sound off part for Chicago?
> *



???


----------



## carlos64 (Aug 19, 2009)

new wave so. cal  








will b there


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@Feb 20 2010, 01:59 AM~16668776
> *How much is entrance for spectators? What time do doors open?
> *


$50


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by carlos64_@Mar 13 2010, 05:37 PM~16882142
> *new wave so. cal
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

keep the show just change the date for the SEATTLE SHOW, :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

any word on moving in on sunday ?


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 1 2010, 06:55 PM~16764634
> *still working on more tour dates....the kickoff is around the corner and as more info is confirmed, it will be posted.....
> *


Whats up with the Seattle show? A few of us keep asking but have yet to get a response... :dunno: You got a lot of us waiting.... hno: hno:


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Mar 14 2010, 02:48 PM~16888004
> *Whats up with the Seattle show? A few of us keep asking but have yet to get a response... :dunno: You got a lot of us waiting.... hno:  hno:
> *


We r definately moving date for no conflict and it looks like maybe the 13th or the 20th instead.


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Mar 14 2010, 03:12 AM~16885395
> *$50
> *


Price will be $30 4 spectators and kids under 10 are free


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 14 2010, 01:12 PM~16887457
> *any word on moving in on sunday ?
> *


I think it will be just like LRM shows for sunday move in


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 72Droptop_@Mar 7 2010, 08:57 PM~16823714
> *Is it true that the Seattle show is June 27th?  Same day as the much publicised Lowcos show in Moses Lake.  If so have a great show but I'll be in Moses Lake giving my support to a local club that has kept the NW busy puttin on shows for all of us.  I hope this is just a rumor...
> *


We are changing date for sure for you guys


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Mar 14 2010, 07:26 PM~16889987
> *We r definately moving date for no conflict and it looks like maybe the 13th or the 20th instead.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Still no word on KC i see....


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Mar 14 2010, 06:34 PM~16890050
> *We are changing date for sure for you guys
> *


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Mar 14 2010, 06:34 PM~16890050
> *We are changing date for sure for you guys
> *


Great!!! Look forward to goin to the show then


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Mar 14 2010, 07:26 PM~16889987
> *We r definately moving date for no conflict and it looks like maybe the 13th or the 20th instead.
> *


We have heard that you are holding it in Monroe at the fair grounds... Is that true??


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

Sounds good, the BIG 'M' will be their in FULL FORCE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Mar 14 2010, 02:12 AM~16885395
> *$50
> *



:wow: SON OF A BITCH!!! For reals? What a joke!!!


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Mar 15 2010, 12:15 PM~16896481
> *:wow: SON OF A BITCH!!! For reals? What a joke!!!
> *


It is actually $30 for spectators and well worth it!


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Mar 15 2010, 11:27 AM~16896073
> *We have heard that you are holding it in Monroe at the fair grounds... Is that true??
> *


That I will get back to you on because we are bringing lots of stuff like MMA / Cruise and shine/ Kids Zone/Beer Garden etc. So from state to state it is different on licensing and permits on what they allow, mainly the MMA has been the hardest to get approved but everything is in the works and I will keep you guys posted on the info I get. I know that is the spot I think we are lookin at havin it though.


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Mar 15 2010, 05:54 PM~16899250
> *That I will get back to you on because we are bringing lots of stuff like MMA / Cruise and shine/ Kids Zone/Beer Garden etc. So from state to state it is different on licensing and permits on what they allow, mainly the MMA has been the hardest to get approved but everything is in the works and I will keep you guys posted on the info I get. I know that is the spot I think we are lookin at havin it though.
> *


 :thumbsup: Good spot!! Lots of parking... Indoor and outdoor show area!! Looking forward to this show!!


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Mar 9 2010, 02:47 PM~16840720
> *any updates for the kc show.and ne of the others for that matter
> *


Yes we will be in KC on July 25th at Kemper


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Mar 14 2010, 07:26 PM~16889987
> *We r definately moving date for no conflict and it looks like maybe the 13th or the 20th instead.
> *


It is looking **** the 20th on fathers day weekend, does that sound like a good date?


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Mar 16 2010, 09:15 AM~16905552
> *It is looking like the 20th on fathers day weekend, does that sound like a good date?
> *


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Mar 15 2010, 11:31 PM~16902047
> *Yes we will be in KC on July 25th at Kemper
> *



So this date is IN FACT THE DATE for the KC Show

No more changes? If so ill start getting the hotel rooms together for TRUESTYLE to be there.....I got to show off my new interior at this show :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

what are the prices for vehicle entrants and spectators for the KC Show?


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 16 2010, 10:00 AM~16905895
> *what are the prices for vehicle entrants and spectators for the KC Show?
> *


The car entry comes with 3 bands and is $35 and the spectator tickets are day of show only and are $30


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Mar 16 2010, 08:15 AM~16905552
> *It is looking **** the 20th on fathers day weekend, does that sound like a good date?
> *


NO 13th would be better IMO


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Mar 16 2010, 09:25 AM~16905630
> *
> *


This date is fer Seattle...........Fathers Day weekend


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

What's the date for the INDY show?


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Mar 16 2010, 09:15 AM~16905552
> *It is looking **** the 20th on fathers day weekend, does that sound like a good date?
> *


Sounds good to me.... :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Mar 15 2010, 04:36 PM~16899122
> *It is actually $30 for spectators and well worth it!
> *



Still pricey though. If you ask me... Spectators should be charged a low price or none at all to check out the cars but if they want to check out the concert, they should be charged right then and there. There's already a ton of money being collected with all of the car entries.


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Mar 16 2010, 02:28 PM~16908030
> *Still pricey though. If you ask me... Spectators should be charged a low price or none at all to check out the cars but if they want to check out the concert, they should be charged right then and there. There's already a ton of money being collected with all of the car entries.
> *


 :nono: You couldn't even imagine how much money it takes to put a show like this on! It's not like anyone is getting rich off these events we are doin it to for the people that are passionate about lowriders and the culture so if you don't go to the the show it will be on DVD or you could even catch footage on the PAY-PER-VIEW even! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Mar 16 2010, 12:31 PM~16907038
> *What's the date for the INDY show?
> *


x2


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Mar 16 2010, 04:59 PM~16909478
> *x2
> *


Looks like Sept 5 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Mar 16 2010, 05:07 PM~16909542
> *Looks like Sept 5 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thx :biggrin: thats perfect


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Mar 16 2010, 10:55 AM~16906325
> *This date is fer Seattle...........Fathers Day weekend
> *


13 th is a better date and you will get a bigger turnout


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Mar 16 2010, 07:03 PM~16910745
> *13 th is a better date and you will get a bigger turnout
> *


We'll see cuz I think that date is taken at the Venue we were looking at :happysad:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

are we gonna get confer letters for the sd show pre reg my kids bikes weeks ago wanna make shure everything cool .


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Mar 16 2010, 06:07 PM~16909542
> *Looks like Sept 5 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

whats the official date for indy?? :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Mar 16 2010, 07:32 PM~16911088
> *are we gonna get  confer letters for the sd show pre reg my kids bikes weeks ago wanna make shure everything cool .
> *


 :wave: ya i just got mine today :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Mar 16 2010, 06:07 PM~16909542
> *Looks like Sept 5 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


when will it be in stone?


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Mar 16 2010, 10:55 AM~16906325
> *This date is fer Seattle...........Fathers Day weekend
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

ANy info on when roll in for cars will be for the chicago show?


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Mar 16 2010, 08:15 AM~16905552
> *It is looking **** the 20th on fathers day weekend, does that sound like a good date?
> *


The 13th sounds better... us northwest cats are some difficult fuckers to deal with huh??


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

TTT


----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Mar 20 2010, 09:42 AM~16944379
> *ANy info on when roll in for cars will be for the chicago show?
> *



this


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 19 2010, 12:58 AM~16934578
> *:biggrin:
> *



post some pics of the San Diego show


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 23 2010, 11:07 AM~16973107
> *post some pics of the San Diego show
> *


working on it....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 24 2010, 09:34 AM~16985112
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

VALLEJO IS THAT STILL HAPPENING


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Mar 24 2010, 11:13 PM~16993648
> *VALLEJO IS THAT STILL HAPPENING
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :banghead: :banghead: 


highly doubt it


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Mar 25 2010, 12:35 AM~16993855
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> highly doubt it
> *


figures thanks for getting my hopes up I knew it was to good to be true thanks toro  


jk :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 25 2010, 01:16 AM~16994273
> *figures thanks for getting my hopes up I knew it was to good to be true thanks  toro
> jk  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64+Mar 24 2010, 10:13 PM~16993648-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FROM WHAT I HEAR,THERES SUMTH'N IN THE WORKS 4 NOR*CAL


----------



## ELCOCRUISER (Mar 13, 2010)

THE PLAQUES WE RECEIVED FOR PLACING AT THE SAN DIEGO SHOW COME WITH A STICKER...TO SHOW WHAT WE PLACED AND WHICH CATEGORY...THE STAFF HANDING OUT THE PLAQUES SAID THEY RAN OUT OF THEM...WHO DO WE CONTACT TO GET OURS...I WAS ENTRY #369...1ST PLACE MILD ELCO...YOUR HELP IS GREATLY APPRECIATED...


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELCOCRUISER_@Mar 25 2010, 05:18 PM~17001749
> *THE PLAQUES WE RECEIVED FOR PLACING AT THE SAN DIEGO SHOW COME WITH A STICKER...TO SHOW WHAT WE PLACED AND WHICH CATEGORY...THE STAFF HANDING OUT THE PLAQUES SAID THEY RAN OUT OF THEM...WHO DO WE CONTACT TO GET OURS...I WAS ENTRY #369...1ST PLACE MILD ELCO...YOUR HELP IS GREATLY APPRECIATED...
> *


like this 1...... :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ELCOCRUISER_@Mar 25 2010, 07:18 PM~17001749
> *THE PLAQUES WE RECEIVED FOR PLACING AT THE SAN DIEGO SHOW COME WITH A STICKER...TO SHOW WHAT WE PLACED AND WHICH CATEGORY...THE STAFF HANDING OUT THE PLAQUES SAID THEY RAN OUT OF THEM...WHO DO WE CONTACT TO GET OURS...I WAS ENTRY #369...1ST PLACE MILD ELCO...YOUR HELP IS GREATLY APPRECIATED...
> *


PM me a telephne number bro and I will get an answer for you


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 26 2010, 07:51 AM~17006478
> *PM me a telephne number bro and I will get an answer for you
> *


SUP TORO??I DIDNT GET MINE EITHER...ELCO CLASS #187


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Mar 26 2010, 09:07 AM~17007101
> *SUP TORO??I DIDNT GET MINE EITHER...ELCO CLASS #187
> *


Thats because you dropped yours


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 25 2010, 04:04 PM~16999812
> *FROM WHAT I HEAR,THERES SUMTH'N IN THE WORKS 4 NOR*CAL
> *


I heard the same but it would have been nice to have one in the 707


----------



## Bobby65 (Feb 5, 2008)

toro i didn't mine 90's mild entry #148


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 25 2010, 04:04 PM~16999812
> *FROM WHAT I HEAR,THERES SUMTH'N IN THE WORKS 4 NOR*CAL
> *


Yes sir. Something big, as soon as everythingis confirmed we will post it up here


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

To the top for Tampa


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 26 2010, 12:26 PM~17009248
> *Yes sir. Something big, as soon as everythingis confirmed we will post it up here
> *


oooohhhhh yeeeeeeaaaa!!!!! :cheesy: EVERY1 NEEDS 2 MAKE THAT HAPP'N! USO WILL BE THERE...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

TTY


----------



## THE M WAY (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 26 2010, 02:39 PM~17009828
> *To the top for Tampa
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ELCOCRUISER (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Mar 26 2010, 09:07 AM~17007101
> *SUP TORO??I DIDNT GET MINE EITHER...ELCO CLASS #187
> *


HEY WHATS UP TINYDOGG...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 26 2010, 04:55 PM~17010385
> *oooohhhhh yeeeeeeaaaa!!!!! :cheesy:  EVERY1 NEEDS 2 MAKE THAT HAPP'N! USO WILL BE THERE...
> *


THE "I" WILL BE THERE ALSO


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 27 2010, 02:41 AM~17014886
> *THE "I" WILL BE THERE ALSO
> *


With enough support we plan to make alot of big things happen with the tour this year!!!! There are many ideas being thrown around and we plan to make as many of those come to life at our shows, our goal is to make it such a success that we have enough sponsors to be able to put these shows on for the people for almost no ticket price at all! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Has the date and location been locked in for sure for Seattle??


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 26 2010, 11:43 AM~17008305
> *I heard the same but it would have been nice to have one in the 707
> *


oh well... theres always NEXT YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## PUROLOWS1984 (Mar 16, 2010)

PURO LOWS CC TAMPA ALMOST READY FOR SHOW AND HOPP...TTT DAMMIT MAN CANT WAIT!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PUROLOWS1984_@Mar 28 2010, 05:29 PM~17026186
> *PURO LOWS CC TAMPA ALMOST READY FOR SHOW AND HOPP...TTT DAMMIT MAN CANT WAIT!!!
> *


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

Any confirmation on Seattle's Show yet, the "M" is waiting for the word :thumbsup:


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 82cut_@Mar 29 2010, 07:47 AM~17031700
> *Any confirmation on Seattle's Show yet, the "M" is waiting for the word  :thumbsup:
> *


Not yet still in the works, but as soon as I get the info I will post it. The MMA is the big thing that all these venues in different states are giving us the grief about.


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)




----------



## RAMBRO4 (Oct 10, 2005)

tlaloc is goin too, doing some finally touch ups and detailing


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

So ive never heard for sure that the KC show will be July 25th at Kemper...is this 100% confirmed in stone ?


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 28 2010, 08:58 AM~17023151
> *Has the date and location been locked in for sure for Seattle??
> *


X2


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

indiana man whats up with indy


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 31 2010, 01:45 AM~17052148
> *So ive never heard for sure that the KC show will be July 25th at Kemper...is this 100% confirmed in stone ?
> *


:dunno:


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 1 2010, 07:11 PM~17070209
> *:dunno:
> *


K.C. and Seattle are still in the works as far as the venues but the dates are pretty much on lock.......Hope that helps :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Apr 1 2010, 09:25 PM~17071831
> *K.C. and Seattle are still in the works as far as the venues but the dates are pretty much on lock.......Hope that helps :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Date ???


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 1 2010, 10:07 PM~17072397
> *Date ???
> *


im lost, if its still in the works how can the date b locked....


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Apr 2 2010, 11:39 AM~17076684
> *im lost, if its still in the works how can the date b locked....
> *


Its not the first or last time


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 2 2010, 06:11 PM~17080006
> *Its not the first or last time
> *


Because there is more than 1 place we are lookin at as back up and that date is open for both venues, so that's why I say the date is locked. :biggrin: Like I said before we are tryin to pull off MMA fighting and beer garden and some places don't want to work with us so we go elsewhere with the show


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Apr 2 2010, 07:53 PM~17081035
> *Because there is more than 1 place we are lookin at as back up and that date is open for both venues, so that's why I say the date is locked. :biggrin: Like I said before we are tryin to pull off MMA fighting and beer garden and some places don't want to work with us so we go elsewhere with the show
> *


Whats the date so we can mark it on our calender


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 2 2010, 07:55 PM~17081047
> *Whats the date so we can mark it on our calender
> *


For the K.C. show July 25th and for Seattle not 100% sure yet


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Apr 3 2010, 01:53 AM~17081035
> *Because there is more than 1 place we are lookin at as back up and that date is open for both venues, so that's why I say the date is locked. :biggrin: Like I said before we are tryin to pull off MMA fighting and beer garden and some places don't want to work with us so we go elsewhere with the show
> *


In my opinion who needs mma and beer gardens at car shows? I am there to take my car and see other cars not drink and watch fights.. but like i said just my opinion


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Apr 2 2010, 10:48 PM~17082507
> *In my opinion who needs mma and beer gardens at car shows? I am there to take my car and see other cars not drink and watch fights.. but like i said just my opinion
> *


Just a little extra flavor to draw people out that might not come to a car show but would come to watch MMA and then realize what an art these cars really are by seeing them live and in person!!!! Looking at cars in magazines and seeing them in person are two totally different things, you get a much better appreciation for the craftsmanship and detail!!!!


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Apr 2 2010, 10:48 PM~17082507
> *In my opinion who needs mma and beer gardens at car shows? I am there to take my car and see other cars not drink and watch fights.. but like i said just my opinion
> *


I 2ND THIS OPINION CUZ I TAKE MY KIDS TO THE CAR SHOW AND MY SON SHOWS HIS BIKE AT MOST CAR SHOWS AND I DONT THINK THAT THE MMA FIGHTS WOULD BE GOOD :nono: :nono: :nono: THATS JUST MY OPINION :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Apr 3 2010, 07:09 AM~17084139
> *I 2ND THIS OPINION CUZ I TAKE MY KIDS TO THE CAR SHOW AND MY SON SHOWS HIS BIKE AT MOST CAR SHOWS AND I DONT THINK THAT THE MMA FIGHTS WOULD BE GOOD  :nono:  :nono:  :nono: THATS JUST MY OPINION  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


We will also be bringing kids zone!! There would be exhibition fights and also training sessions going on, not the UFC with all the blood and all that. We were also lookin into Liche Libre wrestling which is like WWE.


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

is indy gonna happen?


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Apr 2 2010, 05:57 PM~17082565
> *Just a little extra flavor to draw people out that might not come to a car show but would come to watch MMA and then realize what an art these cars really are by seeing them live and in person!!!! Looking at cars in magazines and seeing them in person are two totally different things, you get a much better appreciation for the craftsmanship and detail!!!!
> *


x2 cuz wen i wuz handn out flyers i had sum pple say hell yea ima go 4 mma


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Apr 4 2010, 04:18 PM~17094458
> *is indy gonna happen?
> *


As far as I know it is still goin down!!!! The final decision is always up to corporate and whenever I hear something I will always try and leak the info to you guys!!!!!!!  I really think the Indy show will be a good one if they let us go there :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Apr 2 2010, 10:57 PM~17082565
> *Just a little extra flavor to draw people out that might not come to a car show but would come to watch MMA and then realize what an art these cars really are by seeing them live and in person!!!! Looking at cars in magazines and seeing them in person are two totally different things, you get a much better appreciation for the craftsmanship and detail!!!!
> *


What does MMA and Lowriding have in common???  Nothing!! Sounds to me like its more about money then the Lowriders. Lowriders already get a bad rep. Trying to tie them together with something like MMA fighting isnt something that is going to help the Lowriders. Lowriding is about family, friends and building cars. Personally I dont know if I would want to show my car at a show that has a beer garden with people getting drunk and watching MMA fighting. Your looking for a lot of trouble when you mix those 2 with a bunch of nice cars... Just my thought!!!


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Apr 4 2010, 07:47 PM~17096040
> *What does MMA and Lowriding have in common???  Nothing!! Sounds to me like its more about money then the Lowriders. Lowriders already get a bad rep. Trying to tie them together with something like MMA fighting isnt something that is going to help the Lowriders. Lowriding is about family, friends and building cars. Personally I dont know if I would want to show my car at a show that has a beer garden with people getting drunk and watching MMA fighting. Your looking for a lot of trouble when you mix those 2 with a bunch of nice cars... Just my thought!!!
> *


Thx for the input I will pass it on :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2LoudCrew (Apr 5, 2010)

Here is info on soundoff for Tampa Show:

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/3Lowride...mpa%20Flyer.JPG


----------



## 2LoudCrew (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Apr 4 2010, 07:47 PM~17096040
> *What does MMA and Lowriding have in common???  Nothing!! Sounds to me like its more about money then the Lowriders. Lowriders already get a bad rep. Trying to tie them together with something like MMA fighting isnt something that is going to help the Lowriders. Lowriding is about family, friends and building cars. Personally I dont know if I would want to show my car at a show that has a beer garden with people getting drunk and watching MMA fighting. Your looking for a lot of trouble when you mix those 2 with a bunch of nice cars... Just my thought!!!
> *


EXACTLY my POINT! i totally agree with this statement. plus yall are tryin to mix to many things together! lowriders are lowriders. period. they aint DONKS. they aint Hotrods. They aint Stock cars sittin on small wheels....my pledge is that you please do NOT bring fighting to the KC show...we have enuff probs as it is...BEER now on the other hand PLEASE make it available! :wow:


----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 2LoudCrew_@Apr 5 2010, 01:03 AM~17097927
> *
> 
> 
> ...




is this the same way you going to do it at the Chicago show? are you going to used a termlab for metering?


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

ANY INFO ON NOR*CAL


----------



## 2LoudCrew (Apr 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TeamD.O.A BigJoker_@Apr 5 2010, 02:40 AM~17098363
> *is this the same way you going to do it at the Chicago show?  are you going to used a termlab for metering?
> *


Yes termlab will be used at all events. I am trying to have sanctioned events at each show(USACi, DB Drag, IASCA, or MECA). Albuquerque will have USACi double point event. If I am not able to get sanctioned event in Chicago, it will be this exact format based on number of subs.


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Apr 5 2010, 02:59 AM~17098437
> *ANY INFO ON NOR*CAL
> *


x2, just waiting to add to the NOR CAL EVENTS list. BUT HAVENT BEEN CONFIRMED ON ANYTHING YET?


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

TTT for seattle


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Apr 5 2010, 02:59 AM~17098437
> *ANY INFO ON NOR*CAL
> *


From the looks of it we hear it's gonna be Woodland :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Apr 5 2010, 07:31 PM~17105894
> *From the looks of it we hear it's gonna be Woodland :biggrin:
> *


no word on Valleo???


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

x2


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

i hope seattle isnt the 20th is it??


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Apr 3 2010, 11:17 AM~17084346
> *We will also be bringing kids zone!! There would be exhibition fights and also training sessions going on, not the UFC with all the blood and all that. We were also lookin into Liche Libre wrestling which is like WWE.
> *


DAVE BATISTA LIVES IN TAMPA AND HAS A '64 IMPALA TRIBUTE TO EDDIE GUERRERO :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Apr 6 2010, 05:38 AM~17110182
> *DAVE BATISTA LIVES IN TAMPA AND HAS A '64 IMPALA TRIBUTE TO EDDIE GUERRERO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Apr 2 2010, 10:57 PM~17082565
> *Just a little extra flavor to draw people out that might not come to a car show but would come to watch MMA and then realize what an art these cars really are by seeing them live and in person!!!! Looking at cars in magazines and seeing them in person are two totally different things, you get a much better appreciation for the craftsmanship and detail!!!!
> *


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Apr 6 2010, 05:38 AM~17110182
> *DAVE BATISTA LIVES IN TAMPA AND HAS A '64 IMPALA TRIBUTE TO EDDIE GUERRERO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


My son is gonna die when he see's that!!!!!! He is the biggest Batista fan ever, do you think he will stop by the show? :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1+Apr 5 2010, 07:09 PM~17106453-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


get with raj,from lo*lystics... pretty sure he knows whats up!


----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 2LoudCrew_@Apr 5 2010, 11:25 AM~17099848
> *Yes termlab will be used at all events.  I am trying to have sanctioned events at each show(USACi, DB Drag, IASCA, or MECA).  Albuquerque will have USACi double point event.  If I am not able to get sanctioned event in Chicago, it will be this exact format based on number of subs.
> *



if you want to do a sanctioned event for dbdrag and bassrace i know the judge for IL area. his name is Jeremy Weber. he also knows the judge for USACi which is Larry and he might also know the Meca judge. pm your info so i can pass it to him.


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Apr 6 2010, 01:35 PM~17112242
> *My son is gonna die when he see's that!!!!!! He is the biggest Batista fan ever, do you think he will stop by the show? :biggrin:
> *


IDK HE MIGHT. I THINK THE HOMIES FROM STREETSTYLE TAMPA HAVE A CONNECTION WITH HIM. THEY HAVE HIT THE BLOCK A TIME OR TWO WITH HIM.


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Apr 6 2010, 06:11 PM~17116081
> *IDK HE MIGHT. I THINK THE HOMIES FROM STREETSTYLE TAMPA HAVE A CONNECTION WITH HIM. THEY HAVE HIT THE BLOCK A TIME OR TWO WITH HIM.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Apr 6 2010, 08:06 PM~17117428
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what's up Greg hope things are going well :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Apr 6 2010, 08:59 PM~17118117
> *what's up Greg hope things are going well  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## marcoman (Jun 9, 2006)

Heh, I'll be in New Mexico for the show in Duke City, oh boy.
~M~


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 6 2010, 10:39 AM~17112268
> *get with raj,from lo*lystics... pretty sure he knows whats up!
> *


RIGHT ON


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

So whats the word for Seattle??? :wow:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Apr 2 2010, 10:02 PM~17081122
> *For the K.C. show July 25th and for Seattle not 100% sure yet
> *



any new news on KC this is getting ridiculous


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 13 2010, 09:14 AM~17178039
> *any new news on KC this is getting ridiculous
> *


YES K.C. is goin down and what is ridiculous about it? Every show that we have posted has happened! So everybody PLEASE quit questioning if the shows are gonna happen or not, the only one that is in question is Seattle because of dates not working out. The Local car club there in Seattle has there show on the same day as we were gonna come and we don't want any conflict like that.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Apr 6 2010, 04:38 AM~17110182
> *DAVE BATISTA LIVES IN TAMPA AND HAS A '64 IMPALA TRIBUTE TO EDDIE GUERRERO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Is that really his car? More pics of the car?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Apr 13 2010, 11:40 PM~17185898
> *YES K.C. is goin down and what is ridiculous about it? Every show that we have posted has happened! So everybody PLEASE quit questioning if the shows are gonna happen or not, the only one that is in question is Seattle because of dates not working out. The Local car club there in Seattle has there show on the same day as we were gonna come and we don't want any conflict like that.
> *



what is ridiculous is the fact that its all still TBA....its hard for people to plan for time off work for a show when we dont know when and where still.....its almost May and there is still no date for KC and plenty of others....lots of people including my self are excited to see a LRM show come back to KC....we all want to show support to make sure they come back ....BUT with no dates set it makes it hard for us to plan....Our club is in Mo, Iowa, Nebraska, and Ark, and i need to get hotel rooms for everyone but i cant do that because i dont know the date is set in stone....

thats why people keep asking.....


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 14 2010, 02:45 PM~17192443
> *what is ridiculous is the fact that its all still TBA....its hard for people to plan for time off work for a show when we dont know when and where still.....its almost May and there is still no date for KC and plenty of others....lots of people including my self are excited to see a LRM show come back to KC....we all want to show support to make sure they come back ....BUT with no dates set it makes it hard for us to plan....Our club is in Mo, Iowa, Nebraska, and Ark, and i need to get hotel rooms for everyone but i cant do that because i dont know the date is set in stone....
> 
> thats why people keep asking.....
> *


I put the date up about 2 weeks ago and if you scroll up you will see K.C. is July 25th so get your days called off now for work. :biggrin:


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Apr 14 2010, 07:48 AM~17188569
> *Is that really his car? More pics of the car?
> *


Yes that really is his car and I actually got to see it in person and also meet Dave Batista and his crew and i'll tell you what they were the coolest most down to earth people you will ever meet!!!!!!!! Made my year!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

any updates on seattle?


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Apr 14 2010, 09:04 PM~17196030
> *Yes that really is his car and I actually got to see it in person and also meet Dave Batista and his crew and i'll tell you what they were the coolest most down to earth people you will ever meet!!!!!!!! Made my year!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I got to shoot the car last weekend for Impalas....it's pretty clean for a car that he drives and 3 wheels......his boy Jovan picked me up at the Tampa airport in it....smooth as hell ride too, even 3 wheeled it at the mall after the shoot....you should have seen the look of everyone at valet waiting for their Benzs and Beamers....hehehehehe


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell+Apr 14 2010, 07:04 PM~17196030-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!! More pics of the car???


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

So Lowrider Magazine's web site says that the Seattle is June 27th and only the venue is TBA...  Is that true??


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Apr 14 2010, 08:50 PM~17196868
> *any updates on seattle?
> *


Seattle is the only one that might not happen because of the local car show that goes on there.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

u guys should of brought that shit to portland :no:


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Apr 15 2010, 08:34 PM~17207334
> *So Lowrider Magazine's web site says that the Seattle is June 27th and only the venue is TBA...   Is that true??
> *


We just don't want any conflict with the local show that is on the same day.   So the show might not be happening this year.


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Apr 6 2010, 06:38 AM~17110182
> *DAVE BATISTA LIVES IN TAMPA AND HAS A '64 IMPALA TRIBUTE TO EDDIE GUERRERO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i member that pic, i think i have a few more from the car wash we all threw that day, it was cool seeing him pull out the parking lot on 3, sweet ass car and cool ass shit guy


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

cant wait till vagas this year, last year was a blast............i think
:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Apr 14 2010, 09:04 PM~17196030
> *Yes that really is his car and I actually got to see it in person and also meet Dave Batista and his crew and i'll tell you what they were the coolest most down to earth people you will ever meet!!!!!!!! Made my year!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: heard about it hes coming to alb in a cpl weeks , cant wait to chill with him and tha homie beto , i think i met your dad today greg , im sure ill meet you when you get here .


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 15 2010, 02:52 PM~17203230
> *I got to shoot the car last weekend for Impalas....it's pretty clean for a car that he drives and 3 wheels......his boy Jovan picked me up at the Tampa airport in it....smooth as hell ride too, even 3 wheeled it at the mall after the shoot....you should have seen the look of everyone at valet waiting for their Benzs and Beamers....hehehehehe
> *


you coming out to the duke homie hit me up when you get out here if you need anything  ill be chillin with beto


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Apr 15 2010, 08:35 PM~17207347
> *Seattle is the only one that might not happen because of the local car show that goes on there.
> *


 :thumbsdown: :tears: :twak: :buttkick: You guys need to come to the northwest. Why not come to portland?


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

Bring the show back to PORTLAND, u got the whole N.W. here to represent so what is their to think about!!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Apr 16 2010, 01:16 AM~17209597
> *you coming out to the duke homie hit me up when you get out here if you need anything   ill be chillin with beto
> *


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82cut_@Apr 16 2010, 11:25 PM~17218518
> *Bring the show back to PORTLAND, u got the whole N.W. here to represent so what is their to think about!!!
> *


 :h5:


----------



## c2d-j (Sep 24, 2009)

Well let me give you a lil info on MMA like people stereo type LR sounds like you stereo type us for fighting.Yea we fight and bleed but at the end we still have hearts like you and and hobbies and fam yes we do own low riders as well and enjoy them very much.We dont teach violence to kids cause alot of us do have kids of our own.And like any good parent we wont teach bad to our kids.After fights we are not enemys with our oponents in fact sometimes we end at late dinners or breakfest after fights but its a sport just like wrestleing or karate.MMA is the new thing out yes there is blood shead hear and there but its not a street fight were we talk down to each other and disrespect each other infact we apprecitate more in people and what heart they have. I see a comment about money honestly the money MMA fighters get paid to put on a show for people aint crap most of them can get a job at mcdonalds work for 3 weeks and make the same trust me its not the money at all.We do it as a hobby just like you guys built low low its a passion for fighters like its a passion for you to build low riders.Toro spent time with us last week in Tampa and so did the staff of ODB and tell you what we love you guys like family sinec the moment we hung it felt like fam thats known each other for years. Hope to see you guys in New Mex me and Batista, and Imani Lee will be there. Jovan.


> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Apr 4 2010, 07:47 PM~17096040
> *What does MMA and Lowriding have in common???  Nothing!! Sounds to me like its more about money then the Lowriders. Lowriders already get a bad rep. Trying to tie them together with something like MMA fighting isnt something that is going to help the Lowriders. Lowriding is about family, friends and building cars. Personally I dont know if I would want to show my car at a show that has a beer garden with people getting drunk and watching MMA fighting. Your looking for a lot of trouble when you mix those 2 with a bunch of nice cars... Just my thought!!!
> *


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 15 2010, 08:08 PM~17207754
> *i member that pic, i think i have a few more from the car wash we all threw that day, it was cool seeing him pull out the parking lot on 3, sweet ass car and cool ass shit guy
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by c2d-j_@Apr 17 2010, 11:38 AM~17221378
> *Well let me give you a lil info on MMA like people stereo type LR sounds like you stereo type us for fighting.Yea we fight and bleed but at the end we still have hearts like you and and hobbies and fam yes we do own low riders as well and enjoy them very much.We dont teach violence to kids cause alot of us do have kids of our own.And like any good parent we wont teach bad to our kids.After fights we are not enemys with our oponents in fact sometimes we end at late dinners or breakfest after fights but its a sport just like wrestleing or karate.MMA is the new thing out yes there is blood shead hear and there but its not a street fight were we talk down to each other and disrespect each other infact we apprecitate more in people and what heart they have. I see a comment about money honestly the money MMA fighters get paid to put on a show for people aint crap most of them can get a job at mcdonalds work for 3 weeks and make the same trust me its not the money at all.We do it as a hobby just like you guys built low low its a passion for fighters like its a passion for you to build low riders.Toro spent time with us last week in Tampa and so did the staff of ODB and tell you what we love you guys like family sinec the moment we hung it felt like fam thats known each other for years. Hope to see you guys in New Mex me and Batista, and Imani Lee will be there. Jovan.
> *


I wasnt trying to put a stereo type on the MMA fighters... I enjoy watching it myself and use to do it a lil back in high school. All I know is they are trying to mix a lot of stuff together here and I know when I watch MMA I get a lil amped up myself and mixing beer in with it can sometimes things get a lil crazy. Not saying that will happen with everyone but I'm a pretty mellow dude but I know how the 2 can mix... Now putting that in a place with a lot of nice cars that people have spent a lot of time and money on isnt the smartest thing. Just my thought....


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 9 2010, 07:00 PM~16843322
> *not yet....just trying to get San Diego situated for a GREAT start...as soon as I know more I will post it up....
> *


did the portland show get canceled


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 23 2009, 08:31 PM~15760489
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010.  All dates will be announced soon.
> ...


what happpem to oregon show


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by c2d-j_@Apr 17 2010, 11:38 AM~17221378
> *Well let me give you a lil info on MMA like people stereo type LR sounds like you stereo type us for fighting.Yea we fight and bleed but at the end we still have hearts like you and and hobbies and fam yes we do own low riders as well and enjoy them very much.We dont teach violence to kids cause alot of us do have kids of our own.And like any good parent we wont teach bad to our kids.After fights we are not enemys with our oponents in fact sometimes we end at late dinners or breakfest after fights but its a sport just like wrestleing or karate.MMA is the new thing out yes there is blood shead hear and there but its not a street fight were we talk down to each other and disrespect each other infact we apprecitate more in people and what heart they have. I see a comment about money honestly the money MMA fighters get paid to put on a show for people aint crap most of them can get a job at mcdonalds work for 3 weeks and make the same trust me its not the money at all.We do it as a hobby just like you guys built low low its a passion for fighters like its a passion for you to build low riders.Toro spent time with us last week in Tampa and so did the staff of ODB and tell you what we love you guys like family sinec the moment we hung it felt like fam thats known each other for years. Hope to see you guys in New Mex me and Batista, and Imani Lee will be there. Jovan.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Nov 24 2009, 01:25 PM~15767806
> *Why not Houston Texas ????
> *


x2


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 18 2010, 11:08 AM~17227884
> *x2
> *


Looks like Woodland California for the northern cal show to team up with the Lolistcs show!!!!!!!!!!! SEPTEMBER 26th!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## robkool (Apr 17, 2010)

Can't wait for the supershow... :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 17 2010, 12:56 AM~17218742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## c2d-j (Sep 24, 2009)

Well homies Batista-Jovan-Imani will be there in New Mexico to tear it with Beto,Toro and the ODB fam Holla


> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Apr 21 2010, 10:09 AM~17258493
> *
> *


 :run:


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by c2d-j_@Apr 22 2010, 08:07 AM~17269223
> *Well homies Batista-Jovan-Imani will be there in New Mexico to tear it with Beto,Toro and the ODB  fam Holla
> :run:
> *


You got Beto's phone number so hit us up and let us know if you guys need us to pick you up at the airport or whatever you guys will need bro, look forward to chillin with you and the crew! :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by c2d-j_@Apr 22 2010, 09:07 AM~17269223
> *Well homies Batista-Jovan-Imani will be there in New Mexico to tear it with Beto,Toro and the ODB  fam Holla
> :run:
> *


It's onnnnnn bro..... Can't wait


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Apr 20 2010, 10:16 PM~17254502
> *Looks like Woodland California for the northern cal show to team up with the Lolistcs show!!!!!!!!!!! SEPTEMBER 26th!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


It's official!!!!!!! Cant wait....Nor Cal is gonna represent HARD!!!


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

whats going on toro.


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Apr 17 2010, 06:53 PM~17223654
> *I wasnt trying to put a stereo type on the MMA fighters... I enjoy watching it myself and use to do it a lil back in high school. All I know is they are trying to mix a lot of stuff together here and I know when I watch MMA I get a lil amped up myself and mixing beer in with it can sometimes things get a lil crazy. Not saying that will happen with everyone but I'm a pretty mellow dude but I know how the 2 can mix... Now putting that in a place with a lot of nice cars that people have spent a lot of time and money on isnt the smartest thing. Just my thought....
> *


MMA and lowriding dont mix...especially wit beer!  :wow: :biggrin:  :happysad: :angry: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 def something bad will happen wit that shit! :uh:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell+Apr 20 2010, 08:16 PM~17254502-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)

heard the Chicago show was cancel. this true? i hope not


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

when is Vallejo??


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TeamD.O.A BigJoker_@May 7 2010, 11:53 PM~17426032
> *heard the Chicago show was cancel. this true? i hope not
> *


 :angry: :angry: WHAT CHICAGO SHOW CANCELED, I HOPE NOT CAUSE WE JUST SEND OUR PRE-REGISTRATION FORM AND $$$$ :angry: :angry: :angry: 

 :drama: :run: :naughty: :drama:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Centillac_@May 8 2010, 06:10 AM~17426787
> *:angry:  :angry: WHAT CHICAGO SHOW CANCELED, I HOPE NOT CAUSE WE JUST SEND OUR PRE-REGISTRATION FORM AND $$$$ :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> :drama:  :run:  :naughty:  :drama:
> *


what ? que loco ! ojala que no .


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*Toro where you at homie is there any truth that the Chicago show is cancelled?*


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

i heard that today about chicago??? any word on that??


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@May 8 2010, 06:02 PM~17429259
> *i heard that today about chicago??? any word on that??
> *


 :wow:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@May 8 2010, 04:02 PM~17429259
> *i heard that today about chicago??? any word on that??
> *


x2 shit i wanna know we just collected hotel and reg. money from our club to send in!!!! and to be honest Sandiego, and Albur. shows were pumped up a month in advance in shows and events, here it is 3 weeks away and no official roll call from TORO reguarding Chicago what's up with that :wow: :wow:


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 8 2010, 06:08 PM~17429275
> *x2 shit i wanna know we just collected hotel and reg. money from our club to send in!!!! and to be honest Sandiego, and Albur. shows were pumped up a month in advance in shows and events, here it is 3 weeks away and no official roll call from TORO reguarding Chicago what's up with that :wow:  :wow:
> *


i heard it from a few local clubs.. so im not sure if its true or not.. i hope not..


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Did anyone talk tosomeone from the show or is it all gossip? I called Wed to ask when it was to late to pre reg and they didnt say it was canceled


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@May 8 2010, 06:15 PM~17429304
> *Did anyone talk tosomeone from the show or is it all gossip? I called Wed to ask when it was to late to pre reg and they didnt say it was canceled
> *


im sure its just gossip..


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@May 8 2010, 04:12 PM~17429289
> *i heard it from a few local clubs.. so im not sure if its true or not.. i hope not..
> *


same here no official word from ODB but i personally think if it was my show and these rumors were out i would take time to log in and address the issue and let the people know if it's fact or fiction


----------



## Arroyo Brothers (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 8 2010, 04:17 PM~17429311
> *same here no official word from ODB but i personally think if it was my show and these rumors were out i would take time to log in and address the issue and let the people know if it's fact or fiction
> *


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

hope they tell us soon we sent in our reg. forms :angry:


----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)

email sent to my friend


Things are not working out with Lowrider and they have left me high and dry from Albuquerque event. I need to cancel the Hawthorne event. I apologize for the inconvenience. They expect to make mega money off these events, which does not happen. I am no longer associated with ODB. 
Sincerely, 
Joe Lobato


maybe it was just for the sound-off


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

This is just the first flyer so people know the date. We will have a new flyer out when we know who is performing at the show.


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

*As far as the Chicago show goes from what I was told we won't know a for sure answer till tomorrow afternoon.It is my understanding that it won't cancel as far as them not coming it might just be moved to another date worst case scenario. "WE'LL SEE"*


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@May 9 2010, 09:10 AM~17433819
> *As far as the Chicago show goes from what I was told we won't know a for sure answer till tomorrow afternoon.It is my understanding that it won't cancel as far as them not coming it might just be moved to another date worst case scenario. "WE'LL SEE"
> *


thx for the info we'll just have to wait and see!! AGAIN I THINK IF YOU RUNNING A SHOW YOU SHOULD BE THE ONE ON L.I.L ANSWERING QUESTIONS THAT WAY NOONE CAN TAKE THE BLAME FOR FALSE STATEMENTS BEING MADE. THIS KIND OF MAKES ME SECOND GUESS GOING EVEN IT THEY STILL HAVE IT. ALL THIS CONFUSION AND WE AIN'T AT THE SHOW YET :uh: MAKE ME WONDER HOW THE EVENT ITSELF IS GONE BE


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@May 9 2010, 10:10 AM~17433819
> *As far as the Chicago show goes from what I was told we won't know a for sure answer till tomorrow afternoon.It is my understanding that it won't cancel as far as them not coming it might just be moved to another date worst case scenario. "WE'LL SEE"
> *


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@May 9 2010, 10:10 AM~17433819
> *As far as the Chicago show goes from what I was told we won't know a for sure answer till tomorrow afternoon.It is my understanding that it won't cancel as far as them not coming it might just be moved to another date worst case scenario. "WE'LL SEE"
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

DropFest 2010 ........ June June 5th & 6th ..... 10th annual show that will always be here so come out and support it ...... $1,100 payout per class in the hop minimun of 4 classes.... for a full list of show info go towww.dropfest.com


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

So what's the deal with this May 30 show Mr. Toro here in chicago, is it cancelled or is it still going on so we can do what we gotta do to get ready, that's basically what we waiting for a sthraight answer , all BS to the side. Thank you and have a great.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*So we mailing these applications out or what.....

YES







NO*


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 10 2010, 01:08 PM~17443815
> *So we mailing these applications out or what.....
> 
> YES
> ...


X2
need to see if we should rush on the car and try to get em done by the 30th..... OR take a daily and check out the Back Bumper Bash in Kentucky :biggrin:


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@May 10 2010, 02:33 PM~17444055
> *X2
> need to see if we should rush on the car and try to get em done by the 30th..... OR take a daily and check out the Back Bumper Bash in Kentucky  :biggrin:
> *


x 2


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

Whats going on ... Got money in hand need to know if sending it or spending it..


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

:angry: some info would be nice


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@May 9 2010, 04:10 PM~17433819
> *As far as the Chicago show goes from what I was told we won't know a for sure answer till tomorrow afternoon.It is my understanding that it won't cancel as far as them not coming it might just be moved to another date worst case scenario. "WE'LL SEE"
> *


I hear new date by friday . :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## POTOSINO (Mar 14, 2010)

*WHAT ARE WE FUCKEN INVISIBLE , SOMEBODY FUCKEN TELL US SOMETHING*


----------



## POTOSINO (Mar 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by stairman_@May 10 2010, 07:04 PM~17447680
> *I hear new date by friday . :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*SO NO MAY 30TH? IT'S GONNA BE ANOTHER DATE HOMEBOY?*


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POTOSINO_@May 11 2010, 02:12 AM~17447785
> *SO NO MAY 30TH? IT'S GONNA BE ANOTHER DATE HOMEBOY?
> *


 :yes: :yes: Thats what i was told from a reliable source .


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

WOW, no hype about a major show happening in 3 weeks and rumors of it being cancelled........must be LRM :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## POTOSINO (Mar 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by stairman_@May 10 2010, 07:29 PM~17448013
> *:yes:  :yes: Thats what i was told from a reliable source .
> *


WELL THE ONLY PEOPLE THROWING RELIABLE INFO OUT THERE IS YOU (ROLLERZ AND SOLITOS) NOT YOUR RESPONSIBILTYS BUT THANX :thumbsup:


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POTOSINO_@May 11 2010, 02:36 AM~17448105
> *WELL THE ONLY PEOPLE THROWING RELIABLE INFO OUT THERE IS YOU (ROLLERZ AND SOLITOS) NOT YOUR RESPONSIBILTYS BUT THANX :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

let us know asap.Because all we would like is some courtesy :yessad:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stairman_@May 11 2010, 02:46 AM~17448244
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah i talked to yolanda today and she said they told her it has been moved to another date,but damn only 3 weeks to go and they don't let anyone know.that ain't cool. :angry:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 11 2010, 03:43 AM~17449681
> *Yeah i talked to yolanda today and she said they told her it has been moved to another date,but damn only 3 weeks to go and they don't let anyone know.that ain't cool. :angry:
> *


not cool they ditched the seattle show aswell :angry:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@May 11 2010, 04:47 AM~17449729
> *not cool they ditched the seattle show aswell  :angry:
> *


We backed the tampa show bigtime 20 cars most members in the show,and we are gonna hit chitown,kc,and dallas.Now chitown is moved and the place they are having the dallas show at is :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: Man i hope this good thang don't fade away before it even gets started.But for them not to come in here and post that the chi show is cancelled ain't a good sign.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 10 2010, 10:52 PM~17449800
> *We backed the tampa show bigtime 20 cars most members in the show,and we are gonna hit chitown,kc,and dallas.Now chitown is moved and the place they are having the dallas show at is :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: Man i hope this good thang don't fade away before it even gets started.But for them not to come in here and post that the chi show is cancelled ain't a good sign.
> *


 :0


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by POTOSINO_@May 10 2010, 09:36 PM~17448105
> *WELL THE ONLY PEOPLE THROWING RELIABLE INFO OUT THERE IS YOU (ROLLERZ AND SOLITOS) NOT YOUR RESPONSIBILTYS BUT THANX :thumbsup:
> *



read the email i posted up


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 11 2010, 04:43 AM~17449681
> *Yeah i talked to yolanda today and she said they told her it has been moved to another date,but damn only 3 weeks to go and they don't let anyone know.that ain't cool. :angry:*


 I was told there will be a date by friday .


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT
any more info? 
so no May 30th Show?


----------



## POTOSINO (Mar 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 10 2010, 09:52 PM~17449800
> *We backed the tampa show bigtime 20 cars most members in the show,and we are gonna hit chitown,kc,and dallas.Now chitown is moved and the place they are having the dallas show at is  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: Man i hope this good thang don't fade away before it even gets started.But for them not to come in here and post that the chi show is cancelled ain't a good sign.
> *


*on top of the Seattle show being pulled I heard the Indy shows a done deal to.I would say let them come in here and confirm it but that won't happen obviously*


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

wow,,, :nosad: this is bullshit....


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@May 11 2010, 12:05 PM~17454791
> *wow,,, :nosad:  this is bullshit....
> *


 :0


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

No worries we still have the Streetlow Chicago Supershow! :biggrin:


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

If show is cancelled and you guys are lookin for a great show we are still haveing ours, herea all the info















Alright guys the hotel info

Fern Valley Hotel and Conference
2715 Fern Valley Road
Louisville Ky,40213

(502)964-3311

Ask for shannon first otherwise just make it at the front desk, your with the individuals picnic.

The rate is locked at 72.00 [/size][/color]
We will be staying in the hotel with you guys , and you can call me anytime 
502-751-1996 you can text me as well you'll get a quicker response that way lol.


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stairman_@May 11 2010, 08:46 AM~17452445
> *I was told there will be a date by friday .
> *


If it isn't may 30th they suck they having show issues already so not o ly do they not have a date it's going to be two before the show before they give a date I should have kept throwing there magazine in the frezer section at the mutha fuckin store .....  Whats up pez timo told me bout this today bro......


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH MARK AT IMAPALAS MAGAZINE. AND HE TOLD ME THEY ARE NOT GOING TO HAVE IT THE 30th THEY ARE SHOOTING FOR JUNE 13th. HEC ALSO SAID THE WERE GOING TO POST ON HER THIS AFTERNOON. I HOPE THIS INFO HELPS.


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@May 11 2010, 03:22 PM~17456380
> *JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH MARK AT IMAPALAS MAGAZINE. AND HE TOLD ME THEY ARE NOT GOING TO HAVE IT THE 30th THEY ARE SHOOTING FOR JUNE 13th. HEC ALSO SAID THE WERE GOING TO POST ON HER THIS AFTERNOON. I HOPE THIS INFO HELPS.
> *


THAT'S WHAT I HEARD AS WELL, BUT WHY HAVEN'T THEY POSTED? 3 WEEKS BEFORE THE EVENT ISN'T ENOUGH TIME, IF THEY KNEW THIS WHY DIDN"T THEY RELATE THIS INFO TO US? WHAT ABOUT THE PEOPLE WHO PURCHASED AIRLINE TICKETS, THEY CAN'T EVEN GET A REFUND! PLUS SO MANY MIDWEST CLUBS HAVE BEEN KILLING THEMSELVES TRYING TO BE READY FOR THIS DATE, JUST TO BE LET DOWN. :angry:


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali_@May 11 2010, 09:03 PM~17456128
> *If it isn't may 30th they suck they having show issues already so not o ly do they not have a date it's going to be two before the show before they give a date I should have kept throwing there magazine in the frezer section at the mutha fuckin store .....  Whats up pez timo told me bout this today bro......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I hear you it does suck !!! It is what it is fuck it . What up :wave: :wave:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

They started out doing what was right by moving the date to avoid conflict with Amistads Show! Then just as they redeem themselves with the respect they lost by disappearance from the midwest, they lose some of it again. :twak:
It only takes a second to ease the minds of so many clubs and individuals that have shown support for the return of LRM. Instead we all get left to do the footwork and make calls to try and figure out what they should be letting everyone know.
 :nono:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

gotta love it..it's just like the one year they cancelled the show and didn't tell anyone till the day before


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@May 11 2010, 03:29 PM~17457140
> *gotta love it..it's just like the one year they cancelled the show and didn't tell anyone till the day before
> *


shit in 03" we was in line for move in and then they cancelled funny thing is we still made a good time of it on the way home back to michigan we went to a club in Benton Harbor and had a blast. And to this day is one of our great memories we have as a club. Imagine being at a hotel in a all white town and 7-8 black and mexican guys in the parking lot three whelling and hopping cars at 2-3 in the morning screaming fuck LRM::roflmao: :roflmao: that's what it's really about having fun with the homies


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 11 2010, 05:38 PM~17457221
> *shit in 03" we was in line for move in and then they cancelled funny thing is we still made a good time of it on the way home back to michigan we went to a club in Benton Harbor and had a blast. And to this day is one of our great memories we have as a club. Imagine being at a hotel in a all white town and 7-8 black and mexican guys in the parking lot three whelling and hopping cars at 2-3 in the morning screaming fuck LRM::roflmao:  :roflmao: that's what it's really about having fun with the homies
> *


I hear that we ended up partying at a hotel all night in chi town, and I don't remember to much after the alcohal started flowing :biggrin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@May 11 2010, 03:50 PM~17457330
> *I hear that we ended up partying at a hotel all night in chi town, and I don't remember to much after the alcohal started flowing  :biggrin:
> *


that's whatsup :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SolitoS4Life (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@May 11 2010, 02:34 PM~17456537
> *THAT'S WHAT I HEARD AS WELL, BUT WHY HAVEN'T THEY POSTED? 3 WEEKS BEFORE THE EVENT ISN'T ENOUGH TIME, IF THEY KNEW THIS WHY DIDN"T THEY RELATE THIS INFO TO US? WHAT ABOUT THE PEOPLE WHO PURCHASED AIRLINE TICKETS, THEY CAN'T EVEN GET A REFUND! PLUS SO MANY MIDWEST CLUBS HAVE BEEN KILLING THEMSELVES TRYING TO BE READY FOR THIS DATE, JUST TO BE LET DOWN. :angry:
> *


*You have no idea carnal* :420:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SolitoS4Life_@May 11 2010, 07:18 PM~17458145
> *You have no idea carnal :420:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

Now I have to take my wife shopping that weekend.. Dam you LRM.


----------



## L.G.Productions (Mar 5, 2008)

IT'S NOT LRM......ITS ODM.....AND MAYBE LRM HAS TO TAKE A LITTLE FLAK ON THIS FOR ASSOCIATING THEM SELVES WITH..... ODM.....BUT YOU REALLY DON'T KNOW SOMEBODY UNTIL YOU HANG OUT, OR PARTY WITH THEM.... SO TELL IT LIKE IT IS ....BUT LAY THE BLAME WHERE IT
BELONGS.....


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## KadillacTone (Jan 3, 2010)

:twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)




----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

man these mutha fuckas been away to long to thik 50 cent is going to take away from the lowrider show we aint a bunch of fuckin teenagers trying to see a fuckin concert i want to see some fuckin lowriders keep the date fuck what u heard now that is coming from a true fuckin lowrider and im sure a 1000 lowriders in the midwest are behind me on this one dont fuck it up again.... :angry:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

the damn snow just melted out here u dont think we going to be there shit u better ask again....we pumped up....


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@May 11 2010, 02:34 PM~17456537
> *THAT'S WHAT I HEARD AS WELL, BUT WHY HAVEN'T THEY POSTED? 3 WEEKS BEFORE THE EVENT ISN'T ENOUGH TIME, IF THEY KNEW THIS WHY DIDN"T THEY RELATE THIS INFO TO US? WHAT ABOUT THE PEOPLE WHO PURCHASED AIRLINE TICKETS, THEY CAN'T EVEN GET A REFUND! PLUS SO MANY MIDWEST CLUBS HAVE BEEN KILLING THEMSELVES TRYING TO BE READY FOR THIS DATE, JUST TO BE LET DOWN. :angry:
> *


Just taking a guess? They probably did not post, because they did not have a sure answer to what is going on. Why post, only to go back and correct it? Then all you people will get pissed off at them for saying one thing and doing another.

Seattle was cancelled out of respect to Lowcos C.C., whom happen to put on just about every show/event the Northwest has each summer. LExperience did not want to screw it all up, so they are trying to find another date or perhaps it won't happen this year and start up next year? It was a nice gesture by them, rather then having 2 really good shows on the same day. Most people in the NW understand and are not pissed off about it. If they had it there way, then LRE would re-schedule it on another date and the NW would attend both.

As far as Portland? All major lowrider events were shut down by the Major of Portland after the final LRM show in 2008. The Major had been trying to keep lowrider events (and still is) out of Portland for several years. Perhaps LRE can pull a show off, but I am GUESSING AGAIN that this was a tenative date. Perhaps it is still a possibility, but I don't know?

It is frusterating to get on layitlow and see so many people get pissed off. Many of the cities were on here begging for LRM or any other major lowrider event to return to their city. Now you have a group trying to do it, and people are frusterated with them. Give them a chance. It is not as easy as picking up the phone and securing a venue to put on a show. I am sure there is a ton of things that have to line up to pull a show of this magnitude off. City politics are probablly a very large factor? I am sure there are many things out of their control, which they are dependent upon other people?

If it was as easy as some of you make it sound; then everyone would be putting together a city to city lowrider tour across the US. All I saying is give them a chance and be supportive and understanding if not every show is pulled off. I commend them for even trying to do it, as many other's stood back and did nothing.....yourself included.


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@May 11 2010, 08:26 PM~17459549
> *Just taking a guess? They probably did not post, because they did not have a sure answer to what is going on. Why post, only to go back and correct it? Then all you people will get pissed off at them for saying one thing and doing another.
> 
> Seattle was cancelled out of respect to Lowcos C.C., whom happen to put on just about every show/event the Northwest has each summer. LExperience did not want to screw it all up, so they are trying to find another date or perhaps it won't happen this year and start up next year? It was a nice gesture by them, rather then having 2 really good shows on the same day. Most people in the NW understand and are not pissed off about it. If they had it there way, then LRE would re-schedule it on another date and the NW would attend both.
> ...


yeah get realistic i understand what you are saying but when they post a date of may 30th you pre register for that show you set up your work vacation bust your ass to get your car ready have guys set it up from out of town fuck out of state to make this show than3 weeks in advance cancell or change dates now the attendance is not as great as it was....


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

and expect us to not be mad or frustrated .....for all the homies and my club family if this date gets cancelled or changed ill see you at streetlow show august 15th ......


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

so is it really cancelled?


----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by L.G.Productions_@May 11 2010, 08:26 PM~17458793
> *IT'S NOT LRM......ITS ODM.....AND MAYBE LRM HAS TO TAKE A LITTLE FLAK ON THIS FOR ASSOCIATING THEM SELVES WITH..... ODM.....BUT YOU REALLY DON'T KNOW SOMEBODY UNTIL YOU HANG OUT, OR PARTY  WITH THEM.... SO TELL IT LIKE IT IS ....BUT LAY THE BLAME WHERE IT
> BELONGS.....
> *



reread my post


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@May 11 2010, 08:59 PM~17459950
> *so is it really cancelled?
> *


   :dunno:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali_@May 11 2010, 07:39 PM~17459710
> *yeah get realistic i understand what you are saying but when they post a date of may 30th you pre register for that show you set up your work vacation bust your ass to get your car ready have guys set it up from out of town fuck out of state to make this show than3 weeks in advance cancell or change dates now the attendance is not as great as it was....
> *


I agree with you. Who knows what happened? Better to possibly have a show then no show at all. I see what you mean about taking vacation. That would frusterate me too. I'm just trying to have an open mind regarding their events; knowing that there is a chance it may not happen. All we can do is do the best we can to support them and try and be understanding if shit goes sideways.


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@May 11 2010, 08:26 PM~17459549
> *Just taking a guess? They probably did not post, because they did not have a sure answer to what is going on. Why post, only to go back and correct it? Then all you people will get pissed off at them for saying one thing and doing another.
> 
> It is frusterating to get on layitlow and see so many people get pissed off. Many of the cities were on here begging for LRM or any other major lowrider event to return to their city. Now you have a group trying to do it, and people are frusterated with them. Give them a chance. It is not as easy as picking up the phone and securing a venue to put on a show. I am sure there is a ton of things that have to line up to pull a show of this magnitude off. City politics are probablly a very large factor? I am sure there are many things out of their control, which they are dependent upon other people?
> ...


I think most are just asking for the courtesy of addressing the issue. Once the word got out they should know that we are like family. Everyone talks and the word spread. Im sure they have seen these post and chose to ignore them. 

As for the support and chance, we in the midwest have given them nothing other than positive attitudes. When you gain someones trust and respect you have to continue to do the same you did to get it. You have to go above the norm to prove your intentions. As for begging for LRM to return, I believe we welcomed them back but have moved on beyond needing them to put on a big show. Many clubs and individuals have stepped up and put on many growing shows. We respect LRM for the past shows and the history they have brought to the world of lowriding. But whats wrong is wrong. I say, Man up and address the Lowriders that make your shows what they are.


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@May 11 2010, 09:36 PM~17460491
> *I think most are just asking for the courtesy of addressing the issue. Once the word got out they should know that we are like family. Everyone talks and the word spread. Im sure they have seen these post and chose to ignore them.
> 
> As for the support and chance, we in the midwest have given them nothing other than positive attitudes. When you gain someones trust and respect you have to continue to do the same you did to get it. You have to go above the norm to prove your intentions. As for begging for LRM to return, I believe we welcomed them back but have moved on beyond needing them to put on a big show. Many clubs and individuals have stepped up and put on many growing shows. We respect LRM for the past shows and the history they have brought to the world of lowriding. But whats wrong is wrong. I say, Man up and address the Lowriders that make your shows what they are.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Individuals502_@May 11 2010, 03:30 PM~17455797
> *If show is cancelled and you guys are lookin for a great show we are still haveing ours, herea all the info
> 
> 
> ...


had a good time last year I am coming back this year.....going to rent my trailer this week


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@May 11 2010, 08:36 PM~17460491
> *I think most are just asking for the courtesy of addressing the issue. Once the word got out they should know that we are like family. Everyone talks and the word spread. Im sure they have seen these post and chose to ignore them.
> 
> As for the support and chance, we in the midwest have given them nothing other than positive attitudes. When you gain someones trust and respect you have to continue to do the same you did to get it. You have to go above the norm to prove your intentions. As for begging for LRM to return, I believe we welcomed them back but have moved on beyond needing them to put on a big show. Many clubs and individuals have stepped up and put on many growing shows. We respect LRM for the past shows and the history they have brought to the world of lowriding. But whats wrong is wrong. I say, Man up and address the Lowriders that make your shows what they are.
> *


When I refered to begging for a show to return....I was generalizing what I have read alot of on layitlow from the US. Many of the former cities, which LRM hosted shows have been disappointed and asking for LRM or any other major lowrider event to return; midwest included. If I am wrong, then why is LRE trying to put on a show in your area? Because the midwest asked for it, and they feel they can make money there. Perhaps my opinion is wrong, but why else would they come?
I agree with you that they should address your area. Why not just call them yourself and post their response? or just play it by year and if they come great! if they don't; then like you said...the midwest has moved on to other events and people have stepped up and put on events. Based off what your saying....you have plenty to gain and nothing really to lose because you have other shows to go to. :thumbsup:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@May 11 2010, 08:36 PM~17460491
> *I think most are just asking for the courtesy of addressing the issue. Once the word got out they should know that we are like family. Everyone talks and the word spread. Im sure they have seen these post and chose to ignore them.
> 
> As for the support and chance, we in the midwest have given them nothing other than positive attitudes. When you gain someones trust and respect you have to continue to do the same you did to get it. You have to go above the norm to prove your intentions. As for begging for LRM to return, I believe we welcomed them back but have moved on beyond needing them to put on a big show. Many clubs and individuals have stepped up and put on many growing shows. We respect LRM for the past shows and the history they have brought to the world of lowriding. But whats wrong is wrong. I say, Man up and address the Lowriders that make your shows what they are.
> *


IM MORE THAN SURE THAT ONCE THEY GET A SOLID DATE THEY WILL POST IT UP THEY ARE TRYING REAL HARD NOT TO STEP ON ANYBODYS TOES , AND I MYSELF GIVE THEM CREDIT FOR THAT . WE KNOW ITS NOT ON THE 30TH , PUEZ THAT JUST GIVES US MORE TIME TO WORK ON OUR RANFLAS . Y SI NO SE ASE PUEZ ITS NOT THE END OF THE WORLD CARNALES , WE STILL HAVE SEVERAL EVENTS THAT OUR LOWRIDER FAMILIAS HAVE SET UP . WE WISH THEM LUCK


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@May 12 2010, 09:52 AM~17464628
> *IM MORE THAN SURE THAT ONCE THEY GET A SOLID DATE THEY WILL POST IT UP THEY ARE TRYING REAL HARD NOT TO STEP ON ANYBODYS TOES , AND I MYSELF GIVE THEM CREDIT FOR THAT . WE KNOW ITS NOT ON THE 30TH , PUEZ THAT JUST GIVES US MORE TIME TO WORK ON OUR RANFLAS . Y SI NO SE ASE PUEZ ITS NOT THE END OF THE WORLD CARNALES , WE STILL HAVE SEVERAL EVENTS THAT OUR LOWRIDER FAMILIAS HAVE SET UP  . WE WISH THEM LUCK
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@May 12 2010, 09:52 AM~17464628
> *IM MORE THAN SURE THAT ONCE THEY GET A SOLID DATE THEY WILL POST IT UP THEY ARE TRYING REAL HARD NOT TO STEP ON ANYBODYS TOES , AND I MYSELF GIVE THEM CREDIT FOR THAT . WE KNOW ITS NOT ON THE 30TH , PUEZ THAT JUST GIVES US MORE TIME TO WORK ON OUR RANFLAS . Y SI NO SE ASE PUEZ ITS NOT THE END OF THE WORLD CARNALES , WE STILL HAVE SEVERAL EVENTS THAT OUR LOWRIDER FAMILIAS HAVE SET UP  . WE WISH THEM LUCK
> *


Orale Pedro! There are some big shows planned this year. You know no matter what we support all Lowriders.


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 12 2010, 09:21 AM~17464342
> *On behalf of ODB Entertainment and Beto I am announcing that the Chicago tour stop of the Lowrider Experience 2010 is currently on hold...there is virtually no radio support to advertise the show due to another event taking over the majority of the radio ads building up for the May 30th weekend.....due to other events in the city on May 30, 2010, ODB would like to take this time to ask you, the lowrider movement, what a good show date would be......ODB wants to put all its efforts toward this show and wants to accomodate everyone as much as possible.....there are 3 optional dates.....please feel free to voice your opinion on which date would be best suitable for as many of you as possible.....without the gente there is no tour, and ODB needs as much support as it can get to keep the tour going and to return to Chicago.......Thank you for all those that have shown support at the last 3 shows, and we are looking forward to meet as many of you at the upcoming shows.....
> *


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@May 11 2010, 09:36 PM~17460491
> *I think most are just asking for the courtesy of addressing the issue. Once the word got out they should know that we are like family. Everyone talks and the word spread. Im sure they have seen these post and chose to ignore them.
> 
> As for the support and chance, we in the midwest have given them nothing other than positive attitudes. When you gain someones trust and respect you have to continue to do the same you did to get it. You have to go above the norm to prove your intentions. As for begging for LRM to return, I believe we welcomed them back but have moved on beyond needing them to put on a big show. Many clubs and individuals have stepped up and put on many growing shows. We respect LRM for the past shows and the history they have brought to the world of lowriding. But whats wrong is wrong. I say, Man up and address the Lowriders that make your shows what they are.
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :h5:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

any word yet?


----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@May 12 2010, 04:06 PM~17467387
> *any word yet?
> *




http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=541080


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

I THINK THEY SHUD DO IT ON THE 13TH NOW


----------



## wcruz63 (Oct 1, 2009)

WHATS UP CHI TOWN I THINK WE SHOULD HOLD A MEETING WITH ODB SO WE CAN HERE WHAT THAY HAVE TO SAY AND GET A DATE THIS IS A BIG SHOW THAT CHICAGO IS LOOKING FOR WE ALL WANT TO COME OUT SO IF YOU THINK WE SHOULD HOLD A MEETING HIT ME UP I TALKED TO ODB AND HE SAID HE WILL COME OUT AND MEET WITH US


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

:drama:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

ODB--> :buttkick: <--Streetlow


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@May 12 2010, 06:18 PM~17470227
> *ODB--> :buttkick: <--Streetlow
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

the title of the topik is
"Lowrider Experience 2010, a tour not to be missed"

how can we miss it, if it don't show up?


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@May 12 2010, 06:40 PM~17470437
> *the title of the topik is
> "Lowrider Experience 2010, a tour not to be missed"
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: thats true


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@May 12 2010, 06:40 PM~17470437
> *the title of the topik is
> "Lowrider Experience 2010, a tour not to be missed"
> 
> ...


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS+May 12 2010, 07:18 PM~17470227-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine

The tour is to start in March 2010. All dates will be announced soon.

Phoenix, Arizona
Tampa, Florida
San Diego, California 
Albuquerque, New Mexico
Vallejo, California
Kansas City, Missouri
San Bernardino, California
Chicago, Illinois  :dunno: 
Denver, Colorado
Indianapolis, Illinois
Dallas, Texas
Portland, Oregon 
Pueblo, Colorado
Las Vegas, Nevada

More information regarding this new and exciting tour will be posted up as we get it, so stay tuned and keep checking up to get the 411 on the Lowrider Experience Tour 2010. I know there are a lot of questions to be answered, but please be patient, all the information will be released soon.


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wcruz63_@May 12 2010, 04:21 PM~17468806
> *WHATS UP CHI TOWN  I THINK WE SHOULD HOLD A MEETING WITH ODB SO WE CAN HERE WHAT THAY HAVE TO SAY AND GET A DATE THIS IS A BIG SHOW THAT CHICAGO IS LOOKING FOR WE ALL WANT TO COME OUT SO IF YOU THINK WE SHOULD HOLD A MEETING HIT ME UP I TALKED TO ODB AND HE SAID HE WILL COME OUT AND MEET WITH US
> *


im in :thumbsup:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wcruz63_@May 12 2010, 06:21 PM~17468806
> *WHATS UP CHI TOWN  I THINK WE SHOULD HOLD A MEETING WITH ODB SO WE CAN HERE WHAT THAY HAVE TO SAY AND GET A DATE THIS IS A BIG SHOW THAT CHICAGO IS LOOKING FOR WE ALL WANT TO COME OUT SO IF YOU THINK WE SHOULD HOLD A MEETING HIT ME UP I TALKED TO ODB AND HE SAID HE WILL COME OUT AND MEET WITH US
> *


i'm down, but something needs to be done asap because people need to know.


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@May 12 2010, 08:52 AM~17464628
> *IM MORE THAN SURE THAT ONCE THEY GET A SOLID DATE THEY WILL POST IT UP THEY ARE TRYING REAL HARD NOT TO STEP ON ANYBODYS TOES , AND I MYSELF GIVE THEM CREDIT FOR THAT . WE KNOW ITS NOT ON THE 30TH , PUEZ THAT JUST GIVES US MORE TIME TO WORK ON OUR RANFLAS . Y SI NO SE ASE PUEZ ITS NOT THE END OF THE WORLD CARNALES , WE STILL HAVE SEVERAL EVENTS THAT OUR LOWRIDER FAMILIAS HAVE SET UP  . WE WISH THEM LUCK
> *



I agree 100% Pedro.. Its been a long time since Chicago had a big show from a major magazine.. A lot of people complian when year after year we dont have a major show than when we do get one everyone has 100 exuses why they dont want to go... To begin with they changed thier date to help out Amistad with thier show and if they didnt change the date for the LRM show people where saying they wouldnt go to the LRM show... Now its our time to understand the issues they are having and people are tripping like its the end of the world.. Lets be honest with ourselfs the reaons why these major magazines throw shows is to make money.. They make money of the concert and if 50 cent is going to have a concert the same weekend im sure way more people are going to go to the 50 concert.. All day on here you hear people ask bout the hop pay offs and how much its to entry your car etc, so Im sure everyone knows how tough things are right now.. Cut these guys some slack and lets make this a huge show so they will come back to throw more shows and maybe more other magazines will have shows out here.. If not the same thing will happen like the Dub Show. Meaning they wont come back and we fucked ourselfs again.. BTW the same people saying fuck LRM and this show will be the same people bragging if thier car is featured in the magazine when it comes out :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@May 13 2010, 12:20 PM~17477931
> *I agree 100% Pedro.. Its been a long time since Chicago had a big show from a major magazine.. A lot of people complian when year after year we dont have a major show than when we do get one everyone has 100 exuses why they dont want to go... To begin with they changed thier date to help out Amistad with thier show and if they didnt change the date for the LRM show people where saying they wouldnt go to the LRM show... Now its our time to understand the issues they are having and people are tripping like its the end of the world.. Lets be honest with ourselfs the reaons why these major magazines throw shows is to make money.. They make money of the concert and if 50 cent is going to have a concert the same weekend im sure way more people are going to go to the 50 concert.. All day on here you hear people ask bout the hop pay offs and how much its to entry your car etc, so Im sure everyone knows how tough things are right now.. Cut these guys some slack and lets make this a huge show so they will come back to throw more shows and maybe more other magazines will have shows out here.. If not the same thing will happen like the Dub Show. Meaning they wont come back and we fucked ourselfs again.. BTW the same people saying fuck LRM and this show will be the same people bragging if thier car is featured in the magazine when it comes out  :biggrin:
> *


  real tawk


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@May 13 2010, 12:20 PM~17477931
> *I agree 100% Pedro.. Its been a long time since Chicago had a big show from a major magazine.. A lot of people complian when year after year we dont have a major show than when we do get one everyone has 100 exuses why they dont want to go... To begin with they changed thier date to help out Amistad with thier show and if they didnt change the date for the LRM show people where saying they wouldnt go to the LRM show... Now its our time to understand the issues they are having and people are tripping like its the end of the world.. Lets be honest with ourselfs the reaons why these major magazines throw shows is to make money.. They make money of the concert and if 50 cent is going to have a concert the same weekend im sure way more people are going to go to the 50 concert.. All day on here you hear people ask bout the hop pay offs and how much its to entry your car etc, so Im sure everyone knows how tough things are right now.. Cut these guys some slack and lets make this a huge show so they will come back to throw more shows and maybe more other magazines will have shows out here.. If not the same thing will happen like the Dub Show. Meaning they wont come back and we fucked ourselfs again.. BTW the same people saying fuck LRM and this show will be the same people bragging if thier car is featured in the magazine when it comes out  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@May 13 2010, 06:20 PM~17477931
> *I agree 100% Pedro.. Its been a long time since Chicago had a big show from a major magazine.. A lot of people complian when year after year we dont have a major show than when we do get one everyone has 100 exuses why they dont want to go... To begin with they changed thier date to help out Amistad with thier show and if they didnt change the date for the LRM show people where saying they wouldnt go to the LRM show... Now its our time to understand the issues they are having and people are tripping like its the end of the world.. Lets be honest with ourselfs the reaons why these major magazines throw shows is to make money.. They make money of the concert and if 50 cent is going to have a concert the same weekend im sure way more people are going to go to the 50 concert.. All day on here you hear people ask bout the hop pay offs and how much its to entry your car etc, so Im sure everyone knows how tough things are right now.. Cut these guys some slack and lets make this a huge show so they will come back to throw more shows and maybe more other magazines will have shows out here.. If not the same thing will happen like the Dub Show. Meaning they wont come back and we fucked ourselfs again.. BTW the same people saying fuck LRM and this show will be the same people bragging if thier car is featured in the magazine when it comes out  :biggrin:
> *


Poeple that would rasther go to 50 i wouldn't want at the show anyway.They are the fools that start problems.I ain't saying fuck lrm or odb hell i helped organize my club to hit the tampa show real big.We took most cars at the show.But for them to know they are planning on moving the show and not to come on here fast and tell people isn't a very good way to handel things.i know we have been planning this trip for along time and now if it's moved to the 13tn we won't beable to make it.So you see they might gain ticket sales but they are gonna have less cars and real lowrider people there,the reason they are doing it in the first place.Just what i think.


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 13 2010, 07:09 PM~17482112
> *Poeple that would rasther go to 50 i wouldn't want at the show anyway.They are the fools that start problems.I ain't saying fuck lrm or odb hell i helped organize my club to hit the tampa show real big.We took most cars at the show.But for them to know they are planning on moving the show and not to come on here fast and tell people isn't a very good way to handel things.i know we have been planning this trip for along time and now if it's moved to the 13tn we won't beable to make it.So you see they might gain ticket sales but they are gonna have less cars and real lowrider people there,the reason they are doing it in the first place.Just what i think.
> *


----------



## super chipper (Mar 30, 2007)

id just like to say FUCK GO LO !!! OVER PRICED BULL SHIT !! getting people hopes up for nothing skinny ass mag full of donks and lift kits .


----------



## 4u2admire (Feb 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by super chipper_@May 13 2010, 08:48 PM~17482509
> *id just like to say FUCK GO LO !!! OVER PRICED BULL SHIT !! getting people hopes up for nothing  skinny ass mag full of donks and lift kits .
> *


i'm wit u on this 10 years gone now they see us doing somthing they want to come back :twak: :thumbsdown:


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cali_@May 11 2010, 05:41 PM~17458350
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *



dang! lol


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4u2admire_@May 13 2010, 06:56 PM~17482606
> *i'm wit u on this 10 years gone now they see us doing somthing they want to come back :twak:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

I might have a place for everyone to hang out and show of thier cars on may 30th if everyone is down.. It will be on the southside and we shouldnt have any issues just need know if enough people are down for it.. :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

I was just asked to post this and this is the most recent news so far.....

the May 30th show has been postponed to a later date.....we are sorry for the inconvenience, and understand the hardships some of you may have endured to attend this date, but the show is being moved.....there are 2 dates in question and ODB is waiting on the call from the facility to secure the date and annouce when it will take place.....once again, ODB is sorry for the invonvenience, and are working on making this one of the biggest shows of the tour......as soon as I know that date, I will post it.....


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217..+May 13 2010, 08:20 PM~17482831-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats what w did i already have a shit load of people confirmed to chill.....we just doing a cookout in the park.... :thumbsup:


----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)

there is another show on May 30th up in Waukegan


here is some info. i will post flyer later

Imagine That Entertainment HOST 1ST ANNUAL MEMORIAL DAY CAR & BIKE SHOW EXTRAVAGANZA SUNDAY MAY 30,2010 @ SUNDANCE SALOON 300 LAKEHURST RD WAUKEGAN IL!! PRE-REGISTER @ IMAGINETHATCARSHOW.COM/ ,Imaginethat.EVENTBRITE.COM OR YOU CAN REGISTER THE DAY OF THE EVENT DOORS OPEN @ 8 SHOW ENDS @ DUSK, JUDGING WILL BE @ 2PM REGISTRATION ENDS @ 12PM!! FOOD...,RAFFLES,DJ,FACE PAINTING,MOONWALK,AND AFTER PARTY @ GURNEEZ ULTRA LOUNGE 750 S RT 21(MILWAUKEE AVE) GURNEE IL DOORS OPEN @ 9 PARTY TILL 1 DJ BEATDOWN & DJ GOLD WILL BE MIXING THINGS UP ALL NIGHT!! CHECK IMAGINETHATCARSHOW.COM FOR CLASSES,PACKAGES,PROMOTIONAL MATERIALS,VOLUNTEERING AND MORE DETAILS CHECK US OUT ON FACEBOOK ON IMAGINE THAT ENTERTAINMENTS FAN PAGE........


----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TeamD.O.A BigJoker_@May 14 2010, 08:39 AM~17488010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mi compa Porks gave me the flier yesterday....looks like it's gonna be a huge event.... 9:00am to 8:00pm :0


----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 14 2010, 09:40 AM~17488019
> *Mi compa Porks gave me the flier yesterday....looks like it's gonna be a huge event.... 9:00am to 8:00pm  :0
> *




i just hope they city don't be bitches like at the N.I.L.A show and cancel shit at the last minute


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

JUNE 5TH & 6TH 2010 At Wisconsin International RaceWay in Kaukauna, Wisconsin

Join us again for the 10th year ..... No need for permits or worrying about cancelled
shows .... tenth year never cancelled yet

Go to WWW.DROPFEST.COMfor more info

Hop has 4 classes
SINGLE
DOUBLE
TRUCK
DANCE

Payouts for all classes are $700 1st $300 2nd $100 3rd 
Hop what ya brought forget the bs and the rule books and payouts are guranteed

Also rolling hop and highest 3 wheel contest

Check out all the other competitions, attractions and payouts at DropFest.com 
Come join us for a fun filled weekend with live national entertainment, competions,drag racing, bikinni contest ... also $3 beers onsite all weekend....  SEE YOU THERE


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

May 30th is Individuals Back Bumper Bash in Louisville, KY, it's confirmed. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 14 2010, 01:37 AM~17485351
> *I was just asked to post this and this is the most recent news so far.....
> 
> the May 30th show has been postponed to a later date.....we are sorry for the inconvenience, and understand the hardships some of you may have endured to attend this date, but the show is being moved.....there are 2 dates in question and ODB is waiting on the call from the facility to secure the date and annouce when it will take place.....once again, ODB is sorry for the invonvenience, and are working on making this one of the biggest shows of the tour......as soon as I know that date, I will post it.....
> *



TORO ... 

Hey USO can you post up the existing dates & locations that are left for this that are definite


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

RUMORS are that the date for the chicago show is looking like August 22. :uh: 
Why would they want to compete with the STREETLOW CHICAGO SUPER SHOW? :twak: 
One week apart for two big shows?!?!?!? If they were worried about some NON-LOWRIDER event ruining the May 30th date, what do they think the STREETLOW show will do to their show support!?!?!?!?
Nothing they are doing is making sense! :dunno:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TeamD.O.A BigJoker+May 14 2010, 05:15 AM~17486942-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x100 but August should be a good month :biggrin:


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

Doesnt Pesados cc have something on that date? :dunno:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@May 17 2010, 06:07 PM~17519758
> *RUMORS are that the date for the chicago show is looking like August 22.  :uh:
> Why would they want to compete with the STREETLOW CHICAGO SUPER SHOW? :twak:
> One week apart for two big shows?!?!?!? If they were worried about some NON-LOWRIDER event ruining the May 30th date, what do they think the STREETLOW show will do to their show support!?!?!?!?
> ...



Well whats wrong with showing off your ride at back to back big shows? :biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@May 17 2010, 07:07 PM~17519758
> *RUMORS are that the date for the chicago show is looking like August 22.  :uh:
> Why would they want to compete with the STREETLOW CHICAGO SUPER SHOW? :twak:
> One week apart for two big shows?!?!?!? If they were worried about some NON-LOWRIDER event ruining the May 30th date, what do they think the STREETLOW show will do to their show support!?!?!?!?
> ...


e-mail from yolanda says aug.22nd is the date.....


----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)

> The show that was supposed to be at that same location last week was canceled homie. There wasn't a car in that lot that day :angry:
> 
> 
> i know. that shit piss me off. i emailed the guy promoteing the show. i will post what he said about the permits


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice1_@May 15 2010, 12:51 AM~17496133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wcruz63 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@May 17 2010, 07:10 PM~17520455
> *Well whats wrong with showing off your ride at back to back big shows?  :biggrin:
> *






































:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :drama:


----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)

*for the May 30th show at sundance the promoter got back to me. this is what he said,

ITS A GO.. APPRECIATE IT.. LET ONE O THE GUYS KNOW THAT WE WANNA DO A HOPPING CONTEST... NEED SOME DIRECTION..

he needs some help with the hopping contest. so any lowrider team that wants to help him, contact him at

John Dosy

Email: [email protected] 
Mobile Number: 2246397800 
Other: 8473367602 
Current Address: 3856 Sanson Ct
Gurnee, IL 60031 
*


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@May 17 2010, 07:28 PM~17519950
> *The show that was supposed to be at that same location last week was canceled homie.  There wasn't a car in that lot that day :angry:
> x100  but August should be a good month :biggrin:
> *


:nono: different promoters.. the other show was from N.I.L.A.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Just got a message from Beto himself, the Chicago show is officially set for August 22, 2010....more details will be posted soon....


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 18 2010, 09:25 PM~17529970
> *Just got a message from Beto himself, the Chicago show is officially set for August 22, 2010....more details will be posted soon....
> *


: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 18 2010, 04:25 PM~17529970
> *Just got a message from Beto himself, the Chicago show is officially set for August 22, 2010....more details will be posted soon....
> *


so if we pre-reg is that gonna carry over?


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollnlo84olds+May 17 2010, 07:38 PM~17520061-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with that Bro! Just dont understand what they are thinking. Its more of an issue for out of town riders. Most wont be able to make a show two weekends in a row. Oh well, hope it all turns out good! We will support every show we can.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 18 2010, 04:25 PM~17529970
> *Just got a message from Beto himself, the Chicago show is officially set for August 22, 2010....more details will be posted soon....
> *



sounds good.....Do we have OFFICIAL word that KC will INFACT Be July 25th? I have my room booked...just making sure i dont need to change anything


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Ok, so the official date for the ODB Entertainment Lowrider Experience tour stop in Chicago is August 22, 2010.....it's on rain or shine....more info will be posted....I hope to see everyone there...this will be MY first time to Chitown, can't wait......I know there are a lot of riders out there that hold this lifestyle close to heart and can't wait to see it first hand....


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

To The Top :biggrin: :thumbsup: 




























:thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

KC still on? :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)




----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

is indy still on?


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

IS DALLAS TEXAS STILL ON ????WHAT DATE??? THANKS


----------



## lADY-LOW (Jun 11, 2010)

The Dallas show is August 8 see you there!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

thanks !!


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

ILLEGAL TOYS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE SEE YOU THERE


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

So it looks like the KC show in Kemper arena isnt even booked....Kemper arena says they dont have anything booked for July 25th....July 22nd through the 24th there is a Horse Show....no Lowrider show or anything for that fact is even booked the 25th.....


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jun 22 2010, 08:09 PM~17860678
> *So it looks like the KC show in Kemper arena isnt even booked....Kemper arena says they dont have anything booked for July 25th....July 22nd through the 24th there is a Horse Show....no Lowrider show or anything for that fact is even booked the 25th.....
> *


same with the chicago show


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KABEL_@Jun 22 2010, 08:17 PM~17861696
> *
> *


Bigger pic of you avi, please!!!


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Jun 23 2010, 04:56 PM~17865385
> *same with the chicago show
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Jun 23 2010, 11:56 AM~17865385
> *same with the chicago show
> *



wow i have no faith that these shows are even going to happen....ive been busting my ass since i heard about this in November to make sure i can be there ...... i know im not the only one....there are going to be some pissed off people in the Midwest....


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

so what is the spectator fee for the chicago and indy show?


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jun 24 2010, 04:58 AM~17873824
> *wow i have no faith that these shows are even going to happen....ive been busting my ass since i heard about this in November to make sure i can be there ...... i know im not the only one....there are going to be some pissed off people in the Midwest....
> *


honestly i never had faith in them.i wanted it to happen,but i had a feeling that they'd pull this shit.doesnt even matter,cause its all about StreetLow show


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Just talked with Mark at ODB he informed me there is a new website for the Lowrider Experience 

http://lowriderexperience.net/


Updated information is on there


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jul 1 2010, 09:12 AM~17935093
> *Just talked with Mark at ODB he informed me there is a new website for the Lowrider Experience
> 
> http://lowriderexperience.net/
> ...


i see that they didnt update that the show aint in mississippi


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Jul 2 2010, 05:46 PM~17947790
> *i see that they didnt update that the show aint in mississippi
> *


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Jul 2 2010, 08:37 PM~17949557
> *BUMP
> *


roll call...who alls goin to the mississippi show :cheesy: show of hands please


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

http://lolystics.com/ 

Pre-Registration Online Is Available


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

I THINK NOKTURNAL MIGHT BE GOING NOW


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jul 7 2010, 09:43 PM~17988077
> *I THINK NOKTURNAL MIGHT BE GOING NOW
> *


We hope you can make it you won't regret it. It's the riders and clubs that make this show happen. :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

Heard that this show is live every year. this will be my first time attending cant wait.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@Jul 11 2010, 11:40 AM~18016742
> *Heard that this show is live every year. this will be my first time attending cant wait.
> *




Thanks bro we got allot Love For UCEFAMILY . Thanks for your support bro.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jul 11 2010, 09:32 AM~18016161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pre Reg is only $25 homies.. $35 day of.. We're preparing for a full house.. you know how we do it. Security on site, 4 buildings and a huge open area to fill up with the baddest lowriders around.. and dont forget the Mariachis strollin around, or the supermodel contest, or the good food, the bomb concert, good times with good gente, come out and celebrate this thing we do..


----------



## kc63drop (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Ok so i talked with Mark at ODB

KC Show is in fact on for 100% sure

Car entry fee is 35.00 (site says 50.00 day of show but since its last minute and they had no time for people to pre reg they are doing it for 35.00) and includes 2 wrist bands

Spectator fee is 30.00 each - be cheaper for those of you bringing a car to KC to enter your car to get your self and another in for 35.00

We do have the OPTION to leave are car at Kemper overnight - They said there is a fence with all night security - If you come on Saturday you pretty much are guaranteed a spot in the show - Sunday is a Maybe -


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jul 11 2010, 09:32 AM~18016161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Registration online is available by credit card !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jul 11 2010, 07:32 AM~18016161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


There is no doubt that this show is happening.. Lowrider Experience 2010 brought to you by Northern California's own Lo*Lystics Lowrider Club..


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jul 15 2010, 12:03 PM~18053549
> *There is no doubt that this show is happening.. Lowrider Experience 2010 brought to you by Northern California's own Lo*Lystics Lowrider Club..
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jul 17 2010, 03:17 PM~18069634
> *
> 
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jul 17 2010, 03:17 PM~18069634
> *
> 
> *


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

Can you still Qualify for veges at this so for the hopper and dancers.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

*Portland International Raceway- Oregon- Aug.22nd

Individuals lowrider and custom car show// Not to be missed!!*


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@Jul 11 2010, 10:40 AM~18016742
> *Heard that this show is live every year. this will be my first time attending cant wait.
> *


Went to the one lat year, and trust me, you wont be disappointed.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:biggrin: Registrations are Pouring In This Will Be A Sold Out Event.
Get Your Pre-reg. in to secure your spot. We have also set up pre-registration on-line at www.Lolystics.com.


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

weere there hopfully if things go well


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

So according to the new website there is no Chicago show...again. Which is fine cause I wasn't going anyway


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

tHEY NEVER LEARN! STREETLOW CHICAGO SUPER SHOW AUGUST 15TH
www.chicagosupershow.com


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Jul 20 2010, 05:25 PM~18094788
> *tHEY NEVER LEARN! STREETLOW CHICAGO SUPER SHOW AUGUST 15TH
> www.chicagosupershow.com
> *


goodtimes c.c will be there!


----------



## THE M WAY (Mar 24, 2009)

MAJESTICS FLORIDA HEADING TO K.C  DAYONA BEACH AND CENTRAL FLORIDA CHAPTERS


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE M WAY_@Jul 23 2010, 12:56 PM~18122492
> *MAJESTICS FLORIDA HEADING TO K.C    DAYONA BEACH AND CENTRAL FLORIDA CHAPTERS
> *



glad to hear!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jul 25 2010, 02:37 PM~18136976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Thanks for coming through KC ODB!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Great to have a lowrider show back in Kansas city. :yes:


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 26 2010, 07:45 AM~18141818
> *Thanks for coming through KC ODB!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Great to have a lowrider show back in Kansas city.  :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: ODB did a great job! hope to see you next year! :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 26 2010, 09:45 AM~18141818
> *Thanks for coming through KC ODB!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Great to have a lowrider show back in Kansas city.  :yes:
> *



x100


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jul 25 2010, 02:37 PM~18136976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lADY-LOW (Jun 11, 2010)

On behalf of ODB Entertainment. We would like to thank the Low Rider community for making KC LOWRIDER EXPERIENCE SHOW A SUCCESS!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jul 27 2010, 06:16 AM~18151283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :rimshot: :naughty:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jul 27 2010, 06:16 AM~18151283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]

:biggrin: 




































[/quote]
:rimshot:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jul 27 2010, 06:16 AM~18151283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

We are still receiving an overwhelming amount of Pre-registration
If you want to have a better chance to be considered indoors we must receive your 
Pre-registrations as soon as possible.

Online Pre-registration Is Available on Line At www.Lolystics.com And Processed through PayPal for Your Convenience
Wanted just to pass on information 
 









[/quote]


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> We are still receiving an overwhelming amount of Pre-registration
> If you want to have a better chance to be considered indoors we must receive your
> Pre-registrations as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


[/quote]
damn...why couldn't that be chicago


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

hey im looking for classes and entry fee info in the chicago show can some one help


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Aug 7 2010, 08:17 AM~18251115
> *hey im looking for classes and entry fee info in the chicago show can some one help
> *


 :nosad: WHAT CHICAGO SHOW?!?!?! aFTER ALL THE TALK AND MOVING OF DATES THEY HAVE NO CHICAGO SHOW! LET DOWN AGAIN!

*HOWEVER THERE IS www.chicagosupershow.com* :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


> We are still receiving an overwhelming amount of Pre-registration
> If you want to have a better chance to be considered indoors we must receive your
> Pre-registrations as soon as possible.
> 
> ...




















[/quote]


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

ODB Tour Torres Lowrider Experience Dallas August 8th 2010


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Congrats Homies....


----------



## kandykustoms (Feb 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Aug 7 2010, 03:51 PM~18253287
> *:nosad: WHAT CHICAGO SHOW?!?!?! aFTER ALL THE TALK AND MOVING OF DATES THEY HAVE NO CHICAGO SHOW! LET DOWN AGAIN!
> 
> HOWEVER THERE IS www.chicagosupershow.com :biggrin:
> *


 what about indy show :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:biggrin:  








MAKING A STOP AT WOODLAND ON THE WAY TO LAS VEGAS


















[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

just reserved our room for Vegas Super Show :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Aug 10 2010, 10:37 AM~18274311
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:




FOR HOTEL INFORMATION: 
BESTWESTERN SHADOW INN
WILL BE OFFERING A SPECIAL DISCOUNT RATE OF $65 A NITE FOR THE FIRST 30 ROOMS. 
TO RECEIVE THIS DISCOUNT RATE WHEN CALLING IN MENTION "LOWRIDER EXPERIENCE"TO RECEIVE THIS RATE .

PHONE530)666-1251 
BEST WESTERN SHADOW INN
584 N. EAST STREET 
WOODLAND, CA 95776


I WILL BE POSTING MORE HOTELS IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF HOURS


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:biggrin: :0 :0 












*TWISTA !!!!!! JAY DIGG !!!!*

WE ALSO WILL BE HAVING CELEBRITY APPEARANCES THAT WILL BE ANNOUNCED IN THE DAYS TO COME

PRESALE TICKETS WILL GO ONSALE BEGINNING AUGUST 17, 2010 AT $15 DOLLARS TILL Sept. 10, 2010 and will be $20.00 at the GATE


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

http://lolystics.com/


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Aug 16 2010, 08:37 PM~18327376
> *TTTT !!!!!*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Aug 16 2010, 08:37 PM~18327376
> *http://lolystics.com/
> *


 :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

Cant wait for the show this weekend in CHI-TOWN :0 :run:





























Oh yeah, I forgot. :uh: :sprint:


----------



## Thrilla-n-Manila (Nov 28, 2005)

Is there a Lowrider Experience show in Indy still? Wheres the info on this show?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

size=7]*IF YOU NEED VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION OR MORE INFORMATION REGARDING SHOW PLEASE CONTACT:*[/size]

















YOU CAN PURCHASE YOUR DISCOUNTED PRE-SALE TICKETS TIL SEPTEMBER 10, 2010 ON-LINE FOR $15.00 AT WWW.LOLYSTICS.COM AND PROCESSED THROUGH PAYPAL[/b]</span>


----------



## silent7905 (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Thrilla-n-Manila_@Aug 17 2010, 09:57 PM~18337690
> *Is there a Lowrider Experience show in Indy still? Wheres the info on this show?
> *


x2


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

how come there is only like a page and a half of pictures from these events?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Aug 18 2010, 02:09 PM~18344201
> *size=7]IF YOU NEED VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION OR MORE INFORMATION REGARDING SHOW PLEASE CONTACT:[/size]
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Aug 18 2010, 06:32 PM~18346898
> *how come there is only like a page and a half of pictures from these events?
> *


inside lowrider mag that is...


----------



## nfn04 (Aug 30, 2010)

I am assuming the Indy show has been canceled? I havent seen anything advertising it around here and it is no longer on the fairgrounds website. Any insight?


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Aug 18 2010, 09:32 PM~18346898
> *how come there is only like a page and a half of pictures from these events?
> *


x2 like the tampa show.


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Aug 31 2010, 12:47 PM~18451730
> *x2 like the tampa show.
> *


yep...seems pretty strange that LOWRIDER mag is a sponser of the event, yet there isnt very many pictures of the event in the LOWRIDER mag...  :twak:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Aug 31 2010, 03:07 PM~18452425
> *yep...seems pretty strange that LOWRIDER mag is a sponser of the event, yet there isnt very many pictures of the event in the LOWRIDER mag...   :twak:
> *



I understand the animosity of these shows being canceled last minute. It also is frustrating to me. Due to the fact of them being unorganized. I am in charge of organizing the California show I wanted to bring it back to the true Lowriders who have put it down all these years representing the Lowrider Community to the Fullest This show is for them. But I I understand how you feel. Much Respect.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*YOU CAN ALSO PURCHASE YOUR DISCOUNT PRE-SALE TICKETS FOR $15 TILL SEPTEMBER 19, 2010 . THEY CAN BE PURCHASED ONLINE AT *LOLYSTICS.COM* AND PROCESSED THROUGH PAYPAL 
IF YOU NEED FURTHER INFORMATION PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CONTACT ME AT:








*


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Aug 17 2010, 07:01 PM~18337117
> *Cant wait for the show this weekend in CHI-TOWN :0  :run:
> Oh yeah, I forgot. :uh:  :sprint:
> *


lol at first i was like theres a show in chi.
but we all know how LRM is.
LRM is dead to me :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Aug 31 2010, 05:07 PM~18452425
> *yep...seems pretty strange that LOWRIDER mag is a sponser of the event, yet there isnt very many pictures of the event in the LOWRIDER mag...   :twak:
> *


I KNOW I WAS LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING ALOT IN THE TAMPA SHOW. BUT THERES ONLY 2 PAGES AND LIKE 8 CARS. :angry:


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Aug 31 2010, 08:01 PM~18455714
> *I KNOW I WAS LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING ALOT IN THE TAMPA SHOW. BUT THERES ONLY 2 PAGES AND LIKE 8 CARS. :angry:
> *


exactly!
i caint believe that the lowrider queen just wrote this.... "I understand the animosity of these shows being canceled last minute. It also is frustrating to me. Due to the fact of them being unorganized. I am in charge of organizing the California show I wanted to bring it back to the true Lowriders who have put it down all these years representing the Lowrider Community to the Fullest This show is for them. But I I understand how you feel. Much Respect. smile.gif smile.gif

wtf is that posed to mean? like people outside of cali dont rep LOWRIDING? wtf? much respect goes to everyone who brought their rides out to all of the ODB events that DID show up to the cities they intended on showing up to! thanks guys for showing your LOWRIDERS :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Sep 1 2010, 10:32 PM~18466160
> *exactly!
> i caint believe that the lowrider queen just wrote this.... "I understand the animosity of these shows being canceled last minute. It also is frustrating to me. Due to the fact of them being unorganized. I am in charge of organizing the California show I wanted to bring it back to the true Lowriders who have put it down all these years representing the Lowrider Community to the Fullest This show is for them. But I I understand how you feel. Much Respect. smile.gif smile.gif
> 
> ...


I see your taking things out contents but I will respond to you. I never said that the true Lowriding Community does not represent out of Cali... Where all Over the USA and beyond. I understood why you felt the way you do & I am only responsible for the California Show nothing more nothing less if I offended you I never intended to.


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Sep 2 2010, 12:32 AM~18466160
> *exactly!
> i caint believe that the lowrider queen just wrote this.... "I understand the animosity of these shows being canceled last minute. It also is frustrating to me. Due to the fact of them being unorganized. I am in charge of organizing the California show I wanted to bring it back to the true Lowriders who have put it down all these years representing the Lowrider Community to the Fullest This show is for them. But I I understand how you feel. Much Respect. smile.gif smile.gif
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

So...whats was the offical excuse for blowing off everyone on the show in Indy?


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------

